# ACNH Villager Rankdown (#1 and #2 HAVE BEEN POSTED!)



## Bk1234

****I’m not sure if I want to do this, but I’ll throw the idea out there and see how much traction it gets. ***

ACNH Villager Rankdown*
_featuring all 391 ACNH villagers_

As many of you guys know, I hosted a villager competition where *Lolly *was crowned the winner. Now, I have a more interactive villager popularity competition that I hope you guys will enjoy. ​*The Rules:* (adapted from a rankdown from somewhere on the Internet )

We will have 7 judges whose goal will be to collectively rank all 391 ACNH villagers.
At the beginning of the round, random.org will determine the order the judges will nominate.
Whichever judge is chosen to nominate first will nominate a predetermined amount contestants and the other judges will have 24 hours to save one villager and cut another from the nomination list. Cuts and save are on first come, first serve basis, so get to it fast!
Since this is a rankdown you should have a writeup prepared for whoever you're cutting to explain your reasoning. *Write-ups must be a minimum of 100 words and include an image/GIF of the villager!  *
After decisions have been made on those contestants, the next judge on the list will do the same thing, and the other rankers will again, cut and save.
We will cycle through all the rankers until they have nominated and then the round will end.
At the beginning of each new round I will reveal a pre-planned twist to the round, and we will also create a new nominating order, using random.org
Once the nominations are posted you will have 24 hours to make your cut and save. If you do not make your cut in time (unless you tell me you're going to be away) you will get a strike and whoever made the nominations can make the cut and save. Three strikes and you're out and I have to name a new judge in your place. 
If you wanna get your cut in right when you see the nominations and wanna take time for your write-up, you can post who you're cutting and saving and then you'll have *an hour* to make a new post with your write-up. However, the nominated villagers are back up for grabs if you take too long to edit. When I say an hour, I mean *60 minutes.* If you make your cut and save at 12:15, you have until 1:15 to post your write-up. Another ranker cannot swoop in and take your cut and save until 1:16. *You can reset your time only once if you are working on your write-up for a long time. *
Make sure all your nominees are within the confines of the twists and the rules of the game (i.e. no one who has already been eliminated or was saved last round are among your nominees). If this rule is broken, I'm afraid the round resets and you will have to completely renominate. 
THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO EDITING ALLOWED ON YOUR POST WHEN YOU ARE CUTTING AND SAVING! IF YOU EDIT THAT POST FOR ANY REASON AT ALL, YOUR CUT AND SAVE WILL BE WORTH NOTHING!
*To Play:*

You don't have to have played every game in the series! 
Every time I have seen this game get played people will inevitably go for the popular people/characters and it WILL get intense.  If this does not sound like your kind of game don't sign up.
I expect you to be active enough that you can write about 100 words about one villager every 24 hours. If you don't think you can log on once a day to do at least that, don't sign up. If you plan on going on vacation or being away for a while, just let me know and I can get a substitution for you while you're away. 
There will be an application you have to fill out so I can make sure I don't have 7 rankers who all have similar opinions. However, I do plan on choosing rankers based on a first come, first serve basis.
You don't have to even be super active on the forum to play! If you're a more mysterious poster, that might make it easier for you to hide your faves and help them sneak through the cracks. 
*The Judges:*



 

 

 

 

 





@Verecund as Pelly!

@Pintuition as Celeste!

@Asarena as Redd!

@Florence + The Machine as Gracie!

@WaileaNoRei as Pascal!

@Emmsey as Booker!

@misstayleigh as Kicks!



Spoiler: Top 140



*Top 140: *
Agnes
Anabelle
Ankha
Apollo
Apple
Astrid
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Beau
Bella
Benjamin
Bianca
Biff
Billy
Blaire
Bluebear
Bob
Bones
Bruce
Bubbles
Canberra
Carmen
Caroline
Chadder
Charlise
Cherry
Chester
Chevre
Clay
Coco
Cole
Colton
Cookie
Curlos
Cyd
Deirdre
Diana
Dizzy
Dom
Dotty
Eloise
Elvis
Erik
Eunice
Fang
Fauna
Filbert
Flip
Flora
Flurry
Francine
Freckles
Frita
Frobert
Gabi
Gala
Genji
Graham
Hamlet
Hans
Ike
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Julia
Julian
Kabuki
Ken
Kid Cat
Kiki
Kyle
Lily
Lobo
Lolly
Lucy
Mac
Maple
Margie
Marina
Marshal
Megan
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Mitzi
Moe
Molly
Muffy
Nana
Olaf
Opal
O’Hare
Peanut
Pecan
Pekoe
Penelope
Phoebe
Pietro
Pinky
Poncho
Poppy
Prince
Punchy
Purrl
Raddle
Raymond
Reneigh
Roald
Rod
Roscoe
Ruby
Rudy
Savannah
Sheldon
Shep
Sherb
Snake
Soleil
Spike
Sprinkle
Static
Stinky
Stitches
Sylvana
Tabby
Tammi
Tasha
Tia
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Ursala
Vesta
Vivian
Wade
Walker
Whitney
Willow
Yuka



*Round Links: 
Round 1: Judge Favorites
Round 2: The Fast Pass*
Round 3: Cuts and Saves
Round 4: Group Cuts
Round 5: Fast Pass Expiration
Round 6: Extreme Cuts and Saves
Round 7: Team Cuts and Saves
Round 8: The Final Round

*Villager Placements: *
140. Apollo
139. Julian
138. Cherry
137. Bella
136. Lily
135. Snake
134. Ankha
133. Tipper
132. Sheldon
131. Billy
130. Flip
129. Margie
128. Pecan
127. Fauna
126. Marina
125. Lolly
124. Poppy
123. Tia
122. O’Hare
121. Chester
120. Bob
119. Erik
118. Tiffany
117. Cookie
116. Deirdre
115. Bluebear
114. Molly
113. Shep
112. Dizzy
111. Willow
110. Raddle
109. Opal
108. Nana
107. Benjamin
106. Plucky
105. Purrl
104. Bubbles
103. Soleil
102. Ruby
101. Kid Cat
100. Lucy
99. Astrid
98. Caroline
97. Eunice
96. Julia
95. Tasha
94. Mac
93. Gabi
92. Kyle
91. Kabuki
90. Biff
89. Flora
88. Phoebe
87. Vesta
86. Diana
85. Ike
84. Lobo
83. Hamlet
82. Flurry
81. Spike
80. Clay
79. Dotty
78. Graham
77. Tammi
76. Moe
75. Ursala
74. Megan
73. Anabelle
72. Elvis
71. Hans
70. Jacob/Jakey
69. Marshal
68. Raymond
67. Gala
66. Maple
65. Poncho
64. Coco
63. Carmen
62. Static
61. Frobert
60. Cole
59. Mitzi
58. Penelope
57. Chevre
56. Baabara
55. Blaire
54. Freckles
53. Whitney
52. Charlise
51. Dom
50. Ken
49. Pekoe
48. Genji
47. Prince
46. Rod
45. Stinky
44. Timbra
43. Stitches
42. Francine
41. Agnes
40. Bianca
39. Bam
38. Muffy
37. Peanut
36. Savannah
35. Chadder
34. Walker
33. Apple
32. Curlos
31. Bones
30. Pietro
29. Punchy
28. Vivian
27. Cyd
26. Frita
25. Roscoe
24. Olaf
23. Tabby
22. Canberra
21. Colton
20. Yuka
19. Pinky
18. Judy
17. Bruce
16. Sprinkle
15. Bangle
14. Filbert
13. Rudy
12. Eloise
11. Beau
10. Merengue
9. Sherb
8. Wade
7. Roald
6. Sylvana
5. Reneigh
4. Kiki
3. Merry
2. Fang
1. Mint


----------



## Bk1234

So far one person has filled out the judge application form! 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

Just tagging some people I think would be interested... @Saltyy @BlushingTokki77 @Magus @xTech @OtakuTrash @fairyring @Toska


----------



## Bk1234

Just *bump*ing this up to see if this can get more traction.


----------



## saucySheep

Incredibly confused lol. Is this like a voting thing to find out who likes who the most

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

like im sorry but with that many rules i instantly bonk out and am like 
'w h u t '


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> Incredibly confused lol. Is this like a voting thing to find out who likes who the most
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020
> 
> like im sorry but with that many rules i instantly bonk out and am like
> 'w h u t '


It is very confusing, but I promise it will be easier to understand as the competition progresses. To sum it up briefly, basically, *seven *judges will be chosen and they will collectively rank all 391 villagers. The first couple rounds will involve judge *cuts *and *saves. *Out of a select group of nominated villagers (which one judge will nominate), each judge will choose to cut one villager out of the group and save another. After a judge announces the villager they are cutting, they have *an hour* to provide a write-up (minimum 100 words) explaining why the villager should be cut.

Hopefully, this cleared up any confusion, and to answer your question about voting, there will be voting rounds near the end.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk1234 said:


> So far one person has filled out the judge application form!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020
> 
> Just tagging some people I think would be interested... @Saltyy @BlushingTokki77 @Magus @xTech @OtakuTrash @fairyring @Toska


I don't plan on joining because I have school to do on days, but I just want to point out that if I'm correct the auto merge canceled out the pings, I didn't get one so you may want to mention people again.


----------



## Bk1234

Saltyy said:


> I don't plan on joining because I have school to do on days, but I just want to point out that if I'm correct the auto merge canceled out the pings, I didn't get one so you may want to mention people again.


I have school as well so most of this will probably happen on the weekends.  Thank you for mentioning the thing about cancelation of the pings. 

@Saltyy @BlushingTokki77 @Magus @xTech @OtakuTrash @fairyring @Toska


----------



## saucySheep

Bk1234 said:


> It is very confusing, but I promise it will be easier to understand as the competition progresses. To sum it up briefly, basically, *seven *judges will be chosen and they will collectively rank all 391 villagers. The first couple rounds will involve judge *cuts *and *saves. *Out of a select group of nominated villagers (which one judge will nominate), each judge will choose to cut one villager out of the group and save another. After a judge announces the villager they are cutting, they have *an hour* to provide a write-up (minimum 100 words) explaining why the villager should be cut.
> 
> Hopefully, this cleared up any confusion, and to answer your question about voting, there will be voting rounds near the end.


ah! thanks! thats helpful
I guess I could be a judge but I'm not on all the time. It'd be kewl tho


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> ah! thanks! thats helpful
> I guess I could be a judge but I'm not on all the time. It'd be kewl tho


Ok, just fill out the application form in the main post.


----------



## Bk1234

So far we have two judges. Is anyone else interested in participating?


----------



## Asarena

I filled out the application! Reading through the rules, it sounds fun~


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Unfortunately I don't have the time to be a judge for this, but I like the idea a lot!


----------



## Pintuition

Sounds fun, I applied! I enjoyed following the rankings in your first competition so I thought why not!


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> I filled out the application! Reading through the rules, it sounds fun~





Pintuition said:


> Sounds fun, I applied! I enjoyed following the rankings in your first competition so I thought why not!


Thanks for applying! 


Manon_Despoina said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the time to be a judge for this, but I like the idea a lot!


I’m sure it’ll be interesting to watch.


----------



## Toska

Hmm, don't know why I didn't get the notification for this! I'd love to join, but for now I'll be unable due to school. Hopefully you can get the 7 judges! I'll be sure to watch


----------



## Bk1234

*Seven judges have been found!  *I will be updating the main post with all the details later. I will be posting the details for the first round tomorrow.


----------



## Magus

Hey there @Bk1234 ! 
I think the idea is very promising ! Unfortunately since the beginning of September I really lack time, even to play 
So I will not apply for being a judge, but I'm relieved you found 7 people to realize your project !


----------



## Bk1234

I’ve decided to only do this on the *weekends*, so Round #1 will be posted either Friday afternoon (depending on homework) or Saturday morning.

I would now like to introduce the *seven judges...*
@Emmsey @Asarena @Pintuition @Florence + The Machine @saucySheep @Verecund @WaileaNoRei

All seven judges will be playing as one of their favorite special characters. While you guys wait for me to post Round #1, try to guess who’s who.


----------



## saucySheep

uhh.. uhh.. emmsey... is pascal


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So excited! This seems like a lot of fun! Thanks @Bk1234 !


----------



## Pintuition

Yay! How exciting!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I’m excited to participate! Thank you for choosing me to help judge!


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> uhh.. uhh.. emmsey... is pascal


Nope. 



WaileaNoRei said:


> So excited! This seems like a lot of fun! Thanks @Bk1234 !


I hope you will enjoy the ride! 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020



Pintuition said:


> Yay! How exciting!





Florence + The Machine said:


> I’m excited to participate! Thank you for choosing me to help judge!


I’m glad everyone is excited!


----------



## saucySheep

gawsh darn


----------



## Asarena

Yay, looking forward to participating!


----------



## Bk1234

Any more guesses?  





__





						ACNH Villager Rankdown (#1 and #2 HAVE BEEN POSTED!)
					

***I’m not sure if I want to do this, but I’ll throw the idea out there and see how much traction it gets. 😊***  ACNH Villager Rankdown featuring all 391 ACNH villagers  As many of you guys know, I hosted a villager competition where Lolly 🍭was crowned the winner. Now, I have a more interactive...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Bk1234

Any more guesses? Round 1 is coming tomorrow!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Is it:

@Emmsey  - pelly
@Asarena - Blanca
@Pintuition - Celeste
@Florence + The Machine - Redd

?

full disclosure I had to look up the names of most of the npcs in this list! Cause acnh is my first game in the series. Sometimes I think about going back and playing the others, cause I am bummed I missed them. But I don’t have time to spend playing even more animal crossing 

pretty excited about tomorrow, tbh, hope i do it right!


----------



## Emmsey

@WaileaNoRei That would make you Pascal  .... I’m on this. Full blown Sherlock!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Haha! Today is a gooooooooood day. I love that chill little otter dude! His philosophy is just what I need in 2020


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha! Today is a gooooooooood day. I love that chill little otter dude! His philosophy is just what I need in 2020


I almost actually chose Pascal as well! Originally I put who I chose (I mean, it's obvious for me haha) AND Pascal and backed up over it. I love that we all actually chose different characters!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Is it:
> 
> @Emmsey  - pelly
> @Asarena - Blanca
> @Pintuition - Celeste
> @Florence + The Machine - Redd
> 
> ?
> 
> full disclosure I had to look up the names of most of the npcs in this list! Cause acnh is my first game in the series. Sometimes I think about going back and playing the others, cause I am bummed I missed them. But I don’t have time to spend playing even more animal crossing
> 
> pretty excited about tomorrow, tbh, hope i do it right!


@Pintuition is Celeste!!!!  I’m glad you’re excited for tomorrow. Round #1 is pretty simple, so I don’t think you’ll have much trouble. 




Emmsey said:


> @WaileaNoRei That would make you Pascal  .... I’m on this. Full blown Sherlock!


Yes, @WaileaNoRei is Pascal!!!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

WaileaNoRei said:


> Is it:
> 
> @Emmsey  - pelly
> @Asarena - Blanca
> @Pintuition - Celeste
> @Florence + The Machine - Redd
> 
> ?
> 
> full disclosure I had to look up the names of most of the npcs in this list! Cause acnh is my first game in the series. Sometimes I think about going back and playing the others, cause I am bummed I missed them. But I don’t have time to spend playing even more animal crossing
> 
> pretty excited about tomorrow, tbh, hope i do it right!


Nope, I’m not Redd! I originally was going to choose Celeste but I saw someone else got her first. Tbh it’s probably a good thing I didn’t get her because the one I ended up choosing is my actual favorite and I forgot about them lol. I’ll give a hint: they’re not in NH (yet anyway)!

I love Pascal and his stoner vibes too, though!


----------



## Bk1234

*Before I reveal the details of Round 1, here are the special characters that the judges will be playing as... *

@Emmsey as Booker!

@Asarena as Redd!

@Pintuition as Celeste!

@Florence + The Machine as Gracie!

@saucySheep as Blanca!

@Verecund as Pelly!

@WaileaNoRei as Pascal!


*Round 1: Judge Favorites*








Every Animal Crossing player has their favorite villagers, so now it is time to start off by finding out who the judges’ favorites are.

*Round Details:* Each judge/ranker will post a list of their Top 20 favorite ACNH villagers. However, there is a catch. Another judge cannot include any villager in their list that was on another judges’ list. In other words, if a villager’s name is posted on another judges’ Top 20 list, it can’t be on your list. The deadline for the judges’ lists is *Friday, September 25, at 9pm EST.* If the deadline isn’t met by all the judges, there will have to be a delay for Round 2.  Next round will feature the Top 140 villagers and some surprises, so enjoy this round while it lasts... ​


----------



## Emmsey

1. Beau
2. Pietro
3. Dom
4. Raymond
5. Sherb
6. Erik
7. Punchy
8. Sylvana
9. Kabuki
10. Fang
11. Marshal
12.  O’Hare
13. Poncho
14. Benjamin
15. Stitches
16. Merengue
17. Hamlet
18. Prince
19. Mac
20. Vesta

Being the first it was still way harder than it needed to be!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> 1. Beau
> 2. Pietro
> 3. Dom
> 4. Raymond
> 5. Sherb
> 6. Erik
> 7. Punchy
> 8. Sylvana
> 9. Kabuki
> 10. Fang
> 11. Marshal
> 12.  O’Hare
> 13. Poncho
> 14. Benjamin
> 15. Stitches
> 16. Merengue
> 17. Hamlet
> 18. Prince
> 19. Mac
> 20. Vesta
> 
> Being the first it was still way harder than it needed to be!


Congratulations on being the first to submit!  Every villager on this list is now in the Top 140, and cannot be on any of the other judges’ lists.


----------



## Pintuition

My choices:

Bluebear
Fauna
Judy
Marina
Bones
Lolly
Apple
Cookie
Sprinkle
Tia
Maple
Filbert
Poppy
Frita
Dizzy
Muffy
Molly
Julian
Flora
Willow
Here's my list! I tried to cross reference with the first list the best I could! It was so hard to make the choices- there's so many good ones out there!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> My choices:
> 
> Bluebear
> Fauna
> Judy
> Marina
> Bones
> Lolly
> Apple
> Cookie
> Sprinkle
> Tia
> Maple
> Filbert
> Poppy
> Frita
> Dizzy
> Muffy
> Molly
> Julian
> Flora
> Willow
> Here's my list! I tried to cross reference with the first list the best I could! It was so hard to make the choices- there's so many good ones out there!


Thanks for submitting your list!  All these villagers are now in the Top 140, and cannot be on any of the other remaining judges’ list.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

In case anyone is interested I am indicating which villagers I have had to switch out from the list I wrote at 4am. This is great actually, because i could easy make a list of 15 or 40, but 20 was a struggle for some reason. It seems great for me, because I get more of my faves on the master list.

Tabby
Genji
Bangle
Cole
Agnes
Graham
Ursala
Apple—> Chatrlise
Stinky
Flurry
Willow—>Timbra
Deirdre
Biff
Ike
Soleil
Bubbles
Kiki
Ruby
Fauna —> Mitzi
Clay
Let me know if I missed any duplicates. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> In case anyone is interested I am indicating which villagers I have had to switch out from the list I wrote at 4am. This is great actually, because i could easy make a list of 15 or 40, but 20 was a struggle for some reason. It seems great for me, because I get more of my faves on the master list.
> 
> Tabby
> Genji
> Bangle
> Cole
> Agnes
> Graham
> Ursala
> Apple—> Chatrlise
> Stinky
> Flurry
> Willow—>Timbra
> Deirdre
> Biff
> Ike
> Soleil
> Bubbles
> Kiki
> Ruby
> Fauna —> Mitzi
> Clay
> Let me know if I missed any duplicates. Cheers everyone!


I don’t think you missed any duplicates.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sorry about the typo on *Charlise*. Also, happy note - we have excellent hamster representation on this list. Now I feel bad that Rodney and Hamphrey didn’t make it from my overflow list to the main list


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry about the typo on *Charlise*. Also, happy note - we have excellent hamster representation on this list. Now I feel bad that Rodney and Hamphrey didn’t make it from my overflow list to the main list


Don’t worry, I fixed the typo.  Yes, we do have excellent hamster representation. I’m curious who the last standing hamster will be...


----------



## saucySheep

im so confused what do i have to do sorry i wasn't online yesterday


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> im so confused what do i have to do sorry i wasn't online yesterday


Each judge/ranker will post a list of their Top 20 favorite ACNH villagers. However, there is a catch. Another judge cannot include any villager in their list that was on another judges’ list. In other words, if a villager’s name is posted on another judges’ Top 20 list, it can’t be on your list. The deadline for the judges’ lists is *Friday, September 25, at 9pm EST.* If the deadline isn’t met by all the judges, there will have to be a delay for Round 2.  Next round will feature the Top 140 villagers and some surprises, so enjoy this round while it lasts... 

*If you are still confused after reading this, please tell me. *


----------



## saucySheep

oh, ok. 
will do


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> oh, ok.
> will do


All the villagers selected by other judges (meaning they can’t be in your list) can be found in the main post.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

1. Cyd (the definitive best villager imo)
2. Jacob/Jakey
3. Chadder
4. Penelope
5. Wade
6. Megan
7. Reneigh
8. Elvis
9. Opal
10. Moe
11. Shep
12. Hans
13. Phoebe
14. Spike
15. Chester
16. Margie
17. Raddle
18. Diana
19. Walker
20. Rod

Honestly aside from the first few, the order for my list is mostly random. I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing that I didn't have to replace any of my favorites lol.


----------



## saucySheep

here are mine... pls tell me if they're already taken cuz it's hard for me to remember all that were already taken lol
1. curlos
2. plucky
3. tammi
4. vivian
5. lucy
6.kyle
7. gala
8. coco
9. Nana
10. ankha
11. purrl
12. tipper
13. astrid
14. baabara
15. bam
16. billy
17. bruce
18. colton
19. flip
20. frobert
heh

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

heckkkkk me and that other dude posted at the same time >:c no far i said spike first lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Oh boy 

Looking forward to see what happens 
i'm saltyy by the way I got a user change


----------



## Asarena

1. Olaf
2. Lily
3. Apollo
4. Bella
5. Bianca
6. Julia
7. Eunice
8. Cherry
9. Roscoe
10. Ankha -> Yuka
11. Pinky
12. Snake
13. Whitney
14. Raddle -> Lobo
15. Pekoe
16. Chevre
17. Ken
18. Roald
19. Mint
20. Static

I searched each name on the page before adding it to the list, so hopefully I don't have any duplicates! The ones with arrows are ones I had to swap since people took them on their list while I was making mine~


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> here are mine... pls tell me if they're already taken cuz it's hard for me to remember all that were already taken lol
> 1. curlos
> 2. spike
> 3. tammi
> 4. vivian
> 5. lucy
> 6.sherb
> 7. gala
> 8. coco
> 9. dom
> 10. ankha
> 11. purrl
> 12. tipper
> 13. astrid
> 14. baabara
> 15. bam
> 16. billy
> 17. bruce
> 18. colton
> 19. flip
> 20. frobert
> heh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020
> 
> heckkkkk me and that other dude posted at the same time >:c no far i said spike first lol


Unfortunately, you need to swap *Sherb, Dom, *and *Spike *with another villager that hasn’t been selected.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk123, do you think Lolly will place high once again?


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> 1. Olaf
> 2. Lily
> 3. Apollo
> 4. Bella
> 5. Bianca
> 6. Julia
> 7. Eunice
> 8. Cherry
> 9. Roscoe
> 10. Ankha -> Yuka
> 11. Pinky
> 12. Snake
> 13. Whitney
> 14. Raddle -> Lobo
> 15. Pekoe
> 16. Chevre
> 18. Roald
> 19. Mint
> 20. Static
> 
> I searched each name on the page before adding it to the list, so hopefully I don't have any duplicates! The ones with arrows are ones I had to swap since people took them on their list while I was making mine~


You forgot #17. 




Ametsa Izarra said:


> Bk123, do you think Lolly will place high once again?


It’s certainly possible, but there were many factors that contributed to her win last time that might not be present in this competition.


----------



## Verecund

This was so hard! I didn't put them in any specific order; hope that's alright but I can rank them if needed:

- Anabelle
- Blaire
- Bob
- Canberra
- Carmen
- Caroline
- Dotty
- Eloise
- Francine
- Freckles
- Gabi
- Kid Cat
- Merry
- Peanut
- Pecan
- Rudy
- Savannah
- Sheldon
- Tasha
- Tiffany


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk1234 said:


> You forgot #17.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s certainly possible, but there were many factors that contributed to her win last time that might not be present in this competition.


I'd bet on either two things.

Either somebody present in the last competition might out Lolly out of spite

Or she'll survive for a long time.

I don't think she'll win this time though.


----------



## saucySheep

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'd bet on either two things.
> 
> Either somebody present in the last competition might out Lolly out of spite
> 
> Or she'll survive for a long time.
> 
> I don't think she'll win this time though.


lolly is a loli


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> This was so hard! I didn't put them in any specific order; hope that's alright but I can rank them if needed:
> 
> - Anabelle
> - Blaire
> - Bob
> - Canberra
> - Carmen
> - Caroline
> - Dotty
> - Eloise
> - Francine
> - Freckles
> - Gabi
> - Kid Cat
> - Merry
> - Peanut
> - Pecan
> - Rudy
> - Savannah
> - Sheldon
> - Tasha
> - Tiffany


You don’t need to rank them, so you’re good. 




Ametsa Izarra said:


> I'd bet on either two things.
> 
> Either somebody present in the last competition might out Lolly out of spite
> 
> Or she'll survive for a long time.
> 
> I don't think she'll win this time though.


Both seem pretty likely. Next round could clear the way for a few villagers so we’ll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

saucySheep said:


> lolly is a loli


Not a fan of Lolly sooo..


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> This was so hard! I didn't put them in any specific order; hope that's alright but I can rank them if needed:
> 
> - Anabelle
> - Blaire
> - Bob
> - Canberra
> - Carmen
> - Caroline
> - Dotty
> - Eloise
> - Francine
> - Freckles
> - Gabi
> - Kid Cat
> - Merry
> - Peanut
> - Pecan
> - Rudy
> - Savannah
> - Sheldon
> - Tasha
> - Tiffany



Omg, so glad merry and freckles made it in! They are two faves I just barely didn’t squeeze into my list


----------



## Emmsey

Glad to see some peeps that had missed out on a spot on my list. I tend to prefer lazy, smug and cranky personality types so many boys lol! Beau’s my main man tho!


----------



## Bk1234

Once all the judges have finished submitting their lists, I will reveal a hint as to what Round 2 may entail. If everything is submitted by the end of today, I will start Round 2 tomorrow, instead of next Saturday. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Emmsey said:


> Glad to see some peeps that had missed out on a spot on my list. I tend to prefer lazy, smug and cranky personality types so many boys lol! Beau’s my main man tho!


Good luck to Beau!


----------



## Verecund

WaileaNoRei said:


> Omg, so glad merry and freckles made it in! They are two faves I just barely didn’t squeeze into my list



Yay, I'm glad to see someone else who likes them!



saucySheep said:


> here are mine... pls tell me if they're already taken cuz it's hard for me to remember all that were already taken lol
> 1. curlos
> 2. spike- jk i mean Kabuki
> 3. tammi
> 4. vivian
> 5. lucy
> 6.sherb - kyle
> 7. gala
> 8. coco
> 9. dom - eunice
> 10. ankha
> 11. purrl
> 12. tipper
> 13. astrid
> 14. baabara
> 15. bam
> 16. billy
> 17. bruce
> 18. colton
> 19. flip
> 20. frobert
> heh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020
> 
> heckkkkk me and that other dude posted at the same time >:c no far i said spike first lol



Not sure if Bk1234 has seen your edits yet, so I just figured I should let you know that Kabuki and Eunice have been taken as well.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Not sure if Bk1234 has seen your edits yet, so I just figured I should let you know that Kabuki and Eunice have been taken as well.


Thank you @Verecund 

@saucySheep Please swap Kabuki and Eunice with other villagers that haven’t already been chosen.


----------



## Asarena

Bk1234 said:


> You forgot #17.



Oh sorry, I guess I must have lost 17 somewhere when copy and pasting. I'll choose Ken for 17; I'll go edit my list~


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Oh sorry, I guess I must have lost 17 somewhere when copy and pasting. I'll choose Ken for 17; I'll go edit my list~


Got it.  I’ve updated the main post.


----------



## saucySheep

what in the dang 3wfqeewartw43tf


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> what in the dang 3wfqeewartw43tf


Your list is good now.


----------



## Bk1234

Every judge has submitted their lists, meaning we now have a Top 140! 


Spoiler: Top 140



*Top 140**:*
Agnes
Anabelle
Ankha
Apollo
Apple
Astrid
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Beau
Bella
Benjamin
Bianca
Biff
Billy
Blaire
Bluebear
Bob
Bones
Bruce
Bubbles
Canberra
Carmen
Caroline
Chadder
Charlise
Cherry
Chester
Chevre
Clay
Coco
Cole
Colton
Cookie
Curlos
Cyd
Deirdre
Diana
Dizzy
Dom
Dotty
Eloise
Elvis
Erik
Eunice
Fang
Fauna
Filbert
Flip
Flora
Flurry
Francine
Freckles
Frita
Frobert
Gabi
Gala
Genji
Graham
Hamlet
Hans
Ike
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Julia
Julian
Kabuki
Ken
Kid Cat
Kiki
Kyle
Lily
Lobo
Lolly
Lucy
Mac
Maple
Margie
Marina
Marshal
Megan
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Mitzi
Moe
Molly
Muffy
Nana
Olaf
Opal
O’Hare
Peanut
Pecan
Pekoe
Penelope
Phoebe
Pietro
Pinky
Plucky
Poncho
Poppy
Prince
Punchy
Purrl
Raddle
Raymond
Reneigh
Roald
Rod
Roscoe
Ruby
Rudy
Savannah
Sheldon
Shep
Sherb
Snake
Soleil
Spike
Sprinkle
Static
Stinky
Stitches
Sylvana
Tabby
Tammi
Tasha
Tia
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Ursala
Vesta
Vivian
Wade
Walker
Whitney
Willow
Yuka


*Are you happy with this Top 140? Post your thoughts down below. ⬇ ⬇*

As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 2 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇


----------



## saucySheep

round 2 will entail process of elimination babyyy


----------



## Asarena

I'm pretty happy with the list so far! Even excluding the villagers I chose, I see a lot of villagers on the list that I like.

As for round 2, the two car beds facing each other make me think of a head-to-head competition


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> I'm pretty happy with the list so far! Even excluding the villagers I chose, I see a lot of villagers on the list that I like.


I’m glad you like most of the villagers, but then again, that will probably make it difficult to cut some of them.


----------



## Asarena

Bk1234 said:


> I’m glad you like most of the villagers, but then again, that will probably make it difficult to cut some of them.



Oh don't worry, I can be ruthless~


----------



## Pintuition

I love the villagers so far! I tried to pick a mix of some villagers I've had and some that I just like. So many of my favs were in other lists. I think this was probably going to be the easiest round. When we actually have to make cuts is where this will get hard. Looking forward to round 2!!!

Also, I just noticed, did we have Ruby in the final list twice?


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> Also, I just noticed, did we have Ruby in the final list twice?


I thought we did, but then I realized we have Ru*b*y and Ru*d*y. 



Asarena said:


> Oh don't worry, I can be ruthless~


Uh oh...


----------



## Bk1234

Any more guesses for Round 2?





						ACNH Villager Rankdown (#1 and #2 HAVE BEEN POSTED!)
					

Once all the judges have finished submitting their lists, I will reveal a hint as to what Round 2 may entail. If everything is submitted by the end of today, I will start Round 2 tomorrow, instead of next Saturday. 😊 1600534268  Glad to see some peeps that had missed out on a spot on my list. I...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 2: The Fast Pass*




Now that the judges have collectively decided on a Top 140, it is time to see which villagers they hold closest to their hearts. 

*Round Details:* Each of the judges have the ability to give a “fast pass” to *three* villagers in the Top 140. The “fast pass” allows your three chosen villagers to be safe for several rounds until the pass/immunity expires. They *do not* have to be villagers that were on your Round 1 list. Also, you obviously can’t give your fast pass to a villager that another judge has given their fast pass too. You might want to choose villagers that you know the other judges don’t like, or maybe you should choose “big names” that might be targeted early. When you know who you're giving your fast pass to, you can post them one-by-one or all together in the thread. *You have until September 25 at 9pm EST* to give out your fast passes.

@Verecund @saucySheep @Pintuition @Asarena @Florence + The Machine @WaileaNoRei @Emmsey


----------



## Bk1234

Just a reminder that *Round 2 *has started!  

@Verecund @saucySheep @Pintuition @Asarena @Florence + The Machine @WaileaNoRei @Emmsey


----------



## Florence + The Machine

It’s difficult to choose only 3, but my fast passes will be going to:

- Cyd
- Penelope
- Chadder

I know how unpopular the mice are, and I can’t have anyone eliminate them yet.

Edit: here are photos of each villager


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> It’s difficult to choose only 3, but my fast passes will be going to:
> 
> - Cyd
> - Penelope
> - Chadder
> 
> I know how unpopular the mice are, and I can’t have anyone eliminate them yet.


Thank you!!!  Just a message for the other judges, it would be nice if you could include a *picture* of the villagers you’re giving fast passes to, just in case some viewers don’t know who they are.


----------



## Asarena

After careful consideration, I'll be giving my fast passes to Olaf, Roscoe, and Yuka!


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> After careful consideration, I'll be giving my fast passes to Olaf, Roscoe, and Yuka!


Thanks! I’ve updated the main post with the fast pass recipients.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

For my saves I want to choose:

*Tabby
Stinky
Cole







*

If it is okay, I will may add a couple more pictures later, from my in game pics. I love these cuties!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

OH BOY EXCITED FOR ELIMINATION TIME    

EVERYBODY GET ON THE HYPE TRAIN
#bk1234threadenthusiasts

Hoping my favorites get good placings 

I expect an unpopular villager to win as people love targeting popular villagers on these so hmm


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> For my saves I want to choose:
> 
> *Tabby
> Stinky
> Cole
> 
> View attachment 321045View attachment 321049View attachment 321050*
> 
> If it is okay, I will may add a couple more pictures later, from my in game pics. I love these cuties!


Thanks for submitting, and yes, you can share some of your in-game pictures. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> OH BOY EXCITED FOR ELIMINATION TIME
> 
> EVERYBODY GET ON THE HYPE TRAIN
> #bk1234threadenthusiasts
> 
> Hoping my favorites get good placings
> 
> I expect an unpopular villager to win as people love targeting popular villagers on these so hmm


There won’t be any eliminations till next round, but I’m glad you’re excited!  I also expect popular villagers to not do as well as expected.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk1234 said:


> Thanks for submitting, and yes, you can share some of your in-game pictures.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> There won’t be any eliminations till next round, but I’m glad you’re excited!  I also expect popular villagers to not do as well as expected.


I'll be awaiting the eliminations   

betting 5 tbt not literally that raymond and marshal are eliminated early on


----------



## Lothitine

ive got fingers crossed for Chevre  she’s too adorable to get eliminated


----------



## Bk1234

Lothitine said:


> ive got fingers crossed for Chevre  she’s too adorable to get eliminated


You’ll probably here more about *Chevre *next round. Who knows, maybe one of the judges will give her a fast pass, meaning she’ll be safe for the next few rounds.


----------



## Pintuition

I'm giving my free passes to my main man *Bones*, sweet bff *Merengue*, and workout buddy *Dom*!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Pintuition said:


> I'm giving my free passes to my main man *Bones*, sweet bff *Merengue*, and workout buddy *Dom*!
> 
> View attachment 321061 View attachment 321063 View attachment 321064


 Your three choices also look good together


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> Your three choices also look good together


I didn't even notice- they really do!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I'm giving my free passes to my main man *Bones*, sweet bff *Merengue*, and workout buddy *Dom*!
> 
> View attachment 321061 View attachment 321063 View attachment 321064


Thank you, and as @WaileaNoRei pointed out, they look great together!


----------



## Emmsey

Never fear Raymond- Emmsey is here! Can’t get rid of my business cat too early. Joining Raymond in my saves is my personal main men Beau and Pietro.


----------



## saucySheep

fast pass: curlos, tammi, sherb


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Never fear Raymond- Emmsey is here! Can’t get rid of my business cat too early. Joining Raymond in my saves is my personal main men Beau and Pietro.





saucySheep said:


> fast pass: curlos, tammi, sherb


Thank you both!  *I have updated the main post with fast pass recipients. *

Only one more judge needs to share who they’re giving their fast passes too. Keep in mind that there is no rush, the deadline is Friday, September 25, at 9pm EST.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

saucySheep said:


> fast pass: curlos, tammi, sherb



I have to admit, you are making me reconsider my opinion on Tammi! It’s great, but also terrible, because if I love all these villagers, how will I ever narrow it down to 10 on my island


----------



## saucySheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> I have to admit, you are making me reconsider my opinion on Tammi! It’s great, but also terrible, because if I love all these villagers, how will I ever narrow it down to 10 on my island


lol right? it's so hard to only have 10 plots on the island and 100 faves xddd and tammi really fits into Japanese-themed islands, her house is amazing


----------



## Verecund

Ohhh, this is so hard, but I'm going to use my fast passes on Filbert, Francine, and Marshal.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Ohhh, this is so hard, but I'm going to use my fast passes on Filbert, Francine, and Marshal.


And these are the last contestants that will receive fast passes.


----------



## Bk1234

*All the judges have selected their fast pass recipients. *In case you need to catch up, here is a quick summary...​


Spoiler: Fast Pass Recipients



@Verecund as Pelly!
*-Filbert
-Francine
-Marshal*

@saucySheep as Blanca!
*-Curlos
-Tammi
-Sherb*

@Pintuition as Celeste!
*-Bones
-Merengue
-Dom*

@Asarena as Redd!
*-Olaf
-Roscoe
-Yuka*

@Florence + The Machine as Gracie!
*-Cyd
-Penelope
-Chadder*

@WaileaNoRei as Pascal!
*-Tabby
-Stinky
-Cole*

@Emmsey as Booker!
*-Beau
-Raymond
-Pietro*



Round 3, which will feature cuts/eliminations will be posted on *Saturday, September 26.* A hint for the round will be posted later in the week. *For now, discuss the results of Round #2! *​


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Using saves on Marshal and Raymond are honestly good ideas, they're the prime targets of elimination.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Some (let's be honest, too many!) pics of my three fast pass pics~
No reason, in particular...I love them <3


----------



## Bk1234

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Using saves on Marshal and Raymond are honestly good ideas, they're the prime targets of elimination.


Yeah, I agree.  Raymond didn’t do too hot in the last competition, so hopefully he does better this time around. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> Some (let's be honest, too many!) pics of my three fast pass pics~
> No reason, in particular...I love them <3
> 
> View attachment 321159View attachment 321160View attachment 321161View attachment 321162View attachment 321163View attachment 321164View attachment 321165View attachment 321166


These are all so cute!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Y'know I don't really play animal crossing regularly anymore, I'm an enthusiast and will hope a villager I know wins, but won't exactly plaster my signature with pictures.

Still, these sort of things are amusing to watch so I'll be lurking and predicting


----------



## Bk1234

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Y'know I don't really play animal crossing regularly anymore, I'm an enthusiast and will hope a villager I know wins, but won't exactly plaster my signature with pictures.
> 
> Still, these sort of things are amusing to watch so I'll be lurking and predicting


Your Morgana signature is fine by me.


----------



## Toska

I'm pretty late to this but I'm excited to watch this competition! Also big thanks to letting my baby Filbert get a fast pass! <3

Also, I agree that typically popular villagers get cut early in things like this. Maybe these judges will do it differently though...?


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> I'm pretty late to this but I'm excited to watch this competition! Also big thanks to letting my baby Filbert get a fast pass! <3
> 
> Also, I agree that typically popular villagers get cut early in things like this. Maybe these judges will do it differently though...?


You can thank @Verecund for Filbert getting a fast pass!  Marshal and Raymond will be safe for the next couple rounds, but some of the other popular villagers will definitely be in danger.


----------



## Bk1234

Just going to *bump *this for discussion purposes.  A hint for Round 3 will be coming later in the week.


----------



## saucySheep

Marshal, Raymond, and Judy will be my first targets for elimination, they aren't interesting and what's the point of this whole thing if the end result will just be that notorious glasses-cat that everybody's heard about. _give someone else some glory for once. _

and why not just start round 3 now, we've all done the fast pass thingy


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> Marshal, Raymond, and Judy will be my first targets for elimination, they aren't interesting and what's the point of this whole thing if the end result will just be that notorious glasses-cat that everybody's heard about. _give someone else some glory for once. _
> 
> and why not just start round 3 now, we've all done the fast pass thingy


*Marshal *and *Raymond *received fast passes do they’re not going anywhere for a little while.  I’m not starting Round 3 now because I like to do these things on the weekends, when I don’t have school.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Using saves on Marshal and Raymond are honestly good ideas, they're the prime targets of elimination.



Luckily for me the only villager I know I want to target didn't get immunity... 

Seriously though, my favorites are what they are, a mix of popular villagers and not so popular, but I don’t have any particularly strong feelings toward those two (I find them both pretty okay), or most other hyper popular villagers - actually like Judy because she’s kind of over the top and has crazy eyes - just my type. But everyone is fair game and that’s part of the fun! Nobody is safe, even my personal beloved weirdos!  

Thanks again for putting this together @Bk1234. Looking forward to the weekend!

Things are already heating up!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Luckily for me the only villager I know I want to target didn't get immunity...
> 
> Seriously though, my favorites are what they are, a mix of popular villagers and not so popular, but I don’t have any particularly strong feelings toward those two (I find them both pretty okay), or most other hyper popular villagers - actually like Judy because she’s kind of over the top and has crazy eyes - just my type. But everyone is fair game and that’s part of the fun! Nobody is safe, even my personal beloved weirdos!
> 
> Thanks again for putting this together @Bk1234. Looking forward to the weekend!
> 
> Things are already heating up!


You definitely made some good points in here. I’m glad you’re excited for the next round, for it is when the competition really starts to heat up!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I expect popular villagers to go bye-bye next round and I'm excited honestly


----------



## Bk1234

As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 3 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk1234 said:


> As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 3 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇
> 
> View attachment 321825
> View attachment 321826​


the eliminated villagers will be hit with an axe and their life will be ended 



Okay sorry I actually don't know.


----------



## Bk1234

Ametsa Izarra said:


> the eliminated villagers will be hit with an axe and their life will be ended
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry I actually don't know.


A little violent, but you kind of have the idea...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Bk1234 said:


> A little violent, but you kind of have the idea...


"Kind of have the idea"

I don't know what the theme is and that's the worst part..

_soon_


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 3 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇
> 
> View attachment 321825
> View attachment 321826​


The screenshots being from the early stages of the game (lots of trees, the tent, etc.) must mean something, or just that it's an earlier round? Lol, I have no clue. Like said above, villagers getting the "axe" is probably not that far off!


----------



## Bk1234

Ametsa Izarra said:


> "Kind of have the idea"
> 
> I don't know what the theme is and that's the worst part..
> 
> _soon_


You’ll find out soon enough. 



Pintuition said:


> The screenshots being from the early stages of the game (lots of trees, the tent, etc.) must mean something, or just that it's an earlier round? Lol, I have no clue. Like said above, villagers getting the "axe" is probably not that far off!


Good guesses.


----------



## Emmsey

Chop and save - or am I taking that a little too literally!


----------



## Asarena

My guess is the first picture is a hint about cutting villagers since it's a picture of cutting wood, while the second picture is a hint for saving villagers since "save and end" is selected.


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Chop and save - or am I taking that a little too literally!





Asarena said:


> My guess is the first picture is a hint about cutting villagers since it's a picture of cutting wood, while the second picture is a hint for saving villagers since "save and end" is selected.


These two are correct!!! The next round will involve *cutting *and *saving *villagers.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Does it involve the actual cutting of villagers


----------



## Bk1234

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Does it involve the actual cutting of villagers


No, of course not!!!


----------



## Bk1234

Round 3 will be posted tomorrow morning!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I can’t wait!   Love having this to look forward to all week. I wonder how much disagreement there will be


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> I can’t wait!   Love having this to look forward to all week. I wonder how much disagreement there will be


I’m glad you’ve been looking forward to each round!  I’m also curious how everyone’s opinions will differ...


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 3: Cuts and Saves*​






Cutting and saving are two key features in ACNH. We cut trees with our axe, and we save our progress when we’re done playing. In this round, we’ll come to know those terms in a completely different way.

*Round Details: *Each judge will nominate any 12 villagers that are in the Top 140. The other 6 judges will each save one and cut one on a first-come, first-serve basis. Each judge is responsible for posting a 100-word write-up, with a picture, about the villager they choose to cut within *one hour* of posting their cut and save. If they fail to do so, their cut and save will be declared null and void and another judge can swoop in and choose those villagers. Once all 6 judges have cut, save and posted their write-ups, the next judge on the list will post their 12 nominees. *You cannot nominate anyone that was given a fast-pass or anyone saved in the previous set of nominations. 

Nomination Order:*




*@Asarena will nominate first!*

@Asarena @Emmsey @Florence + The Machine @WaileaNoRei @Pintuition @Verecund @saucySheep​


----------



## Bk1234

Just a reminder that Round 3 has been posted!

@Asarena @Emmsey @Florence + The Machine @WaileaNoRei @Pintuition @Verecund @saucySheep​


----------



## Emmsey

Question, once a judge before you has saved someone presumably you then can’t cut them?


----------



## Asarena

My nominations:
Bianca
Apollo
Snake
Julian
Bella
Punchy
Julia
Lily
Cherry
Chevre
Eunice
Fang​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I choose to save Punchy and cut Apollo (write up to follow)!


----------



## Emmsey

I choose to save Fang and cut Julian - write up to follow also!

Sorry Julian but never been one for the unicorn hype that seems to be spreading the country. Let’s face it he’s just a horse with a horn and well horses freak me out. Oh and the eyes why not open them once in a while and you might actually be able to see where your going and not take someone’s eye out with that horn of yours. I’m digging your pad more generally but no one likes a show off ( unless it’s Pietro) all those Celeste diy’s within you are trying way too hard. So farewell Julian I hope you and Peaches have fun together in the creepy eyes club!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Question, once a judge before you has saved someone presumably you then can’t cut them?


Yes. You can’t cut them unless the judge hasn’t produced a write-up within an hour after they announce their cut.


----------



## Verecund

Save Chevre, cut Cherry; write-up to follow.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Okay on Apollo - not to ruffle any feathers (harharhar) but I just don’t like him or get the appeal. I find his design blah blah. I don’t enjoy his nod to American patriotism (though I realize that was created in Japan and it’s no other reason than they had a bald eagle and so naturally thought oh, we’ll make his birthday America-y).

Crankies are a hard sell for me in general and so are the eagle designs (though some of them are pretty cool). There’s a quite a few cranky eagles and I think Avery, Frank, and Buzz are all more interesting.

Don’t get me wrong, bald eagles are amazing animals in real life. But Apollo is just ... uninteresting to me. So goodbye to Apollo!

(sorry Apollo fans!)





(This picture is actually so nice it is making me like him a little more)


----------



## Verecund

Alright, so the punk rock concept of Cherry is pretty cool, but to me it could have been executed a lot better than this. Her mouth is the main thing that bothers me; I'm just not a fan of lopsided mouths in general (with a few exceptions), but it just looks especially weird on the dog model. I'm not a fan of the eyes, either; there are too many lashes for my liking. Her bright purple nose blends in and doesn't really work with her rocker vibe, either, which is a shame because the bright red and black look great. So in conclusion, her theme is cool but her appearance is lacking; I'm just not a fan of her, wouldn't really want to get her, and that's why I'm cutting her. Sorry, Cherry. :(


----------



## saucySheep

hi there. whats for round 3? im sorry but i never got any notifications for this :C am i late or can i stil be in it


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> hi there. whats for round 3? im sorry but i never got any notifications for this :C am i late or can i stil be in it


*Round Details:* Each judge will nominate any 12 villagers that are in the Top 140. The other 6 judges will each save one and cut one on a first-come, first-serve basis. Each judge is responsible for posting a 100-word write-up, with a picture, about the villager they choose to cut within *one hour* of posting their cut and save. If they fail to do so, their cut and save will be declared null and void and another judge can swoop in and choose those villagers. Once all 6 judges have cut, save and posted their write-ups, the next judge on the list will post their 12 nominees. *You cannot nominate anyone that was given a fast-pass or anyone saved in the previous set of nominations.* 

I’d recommend looking at the other judges’ cuts and saves for examples.


----------



## saucySheep

Asarena said:


> My nominations:
> Bianca
> Apollo
> Snake
> Julian
> Bella
> Punchy
> Julia
> Lily
> Cherry
> Chevre
> Eunice
> Fang​


save enuice. and cut bella.

Bella genuinely freaks me out... she's a short little punk _rat, _of all things - buck teeth, nasty looking blush, and some _weird eyes _that stare straight into your soul. maybe i'm weird but i hate how her ears are larger than her body - i get that that's meant to be cute but with the rest of her design it's just foul. She honestly makes me think of a mass murderer. Not to mention that strange picture quote - "a head shot is worth a thousand words". That honestly just makes her seem a lot more liable to murder someone.... with a gun.... eugh. scary rat demon. And, uh, her house definitely looks rat-infested too.... not too great for an upcoming popstar.


(counted, that's 120 words)


Spoiler: Creepy bella picture


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> save enuice. and cut bella.
> 
> Bella genuinely freaks me out... she's a short little punk _rat, _of all things - buck teeth, nasty looking blush, and some _weird eyes _that stare straight into your soul. maybe i'm weird but i hate how her ears are larger than her body - i get that that's meant to be cute but with the rest of her design it's just foul. She honestly makes me think of a mass murderer. Not to mention that strange picture quote - "a head shot is worth a thousand words". That honestly just makes her seem a lot more liable to murder someone.... with a gun.... eugh. scary rat demon. And, uh, her house definitely looks rat-infested too.... not too great for an upcoming popstar.
> 
> 
> (counted, that's 120 words)


Just add a picture and then you’ll be good.


----------



## saucySheep

aaaaaaaaasdafghrdjyrtewfa u never said p i c t u re


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> aaaaaaaaasdafghrdjyrtewfa u never said p i c t u re


“Each judge is responsible for posting a 100-word write-up, with a picture,” h e e  h e e


----------



## saucySheep

did do done it


----------



## Ananas Dragon

OHH HERE'S THE GOOD PART

cuts and saves cuts and saves


----------



## Bk1234

@Pintuition and @Florence + The Machine 
Here are the remaining nominated villagers...
*Bianca
Snake
Julia
Lily*​


----------



## Asarena

On one hand, it's nice to see Punchy, Eunice, Fang, and Chevre being saved!
On the other other hand, it's sad to see Julian, Apollo, Cherry, and Bella go, but it is what it is I guess. Bella is adorable though. I stand by this.

Now who will make it from the remaining four... And who will be voted off the island?


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Save: Bianca
Cut: Lily

Sorry to the Lily fans, but she's one of the most boring normal villagers imo. Even though I tend to like the cute villagers, something about Lily's design rubs me the wrong way. I think it's that she's intentionally designed to be super cutesy? She's just so bland and uninteresting that it surprises me how popular she is. I'm not a fan of her weirdly large eyes (which is a problem I have with a bunch of villagers), and the blush on her face is way too big imo. The only think I like about her is the cute turquoise color of her skin, and I guess I do have to admit that she has a nice house interior too. However those things aren't enough to save her, so she gets the axe.


----------



## saucySheep

Asarena said:


> Bella is adorable though. I stand by this.


lies, bella is a demon rat from hell, i did everyone a favor to chop her fat head off


----------



## Bk1234

We’re just waiting for @Pintuition to send in their cut and save.


----------



## Pintuition

Save Julia, cut Snake.

Snake Writeup: Nothing against Snake, but he's definitely not my favorite villager out there. I'm not in love with the jocks, and he fits everything on my "no" list. Personally I'm also not a fan of his styling and design. This includes (and is a key reason I cut him) the headgear he wears. I don't know if it's a hood or what, but it just makes him look odd. His eyes are also kind of unnerving, there's too much white and it's all the way around. Besides, Snake wants to be a ninja but he's bright pink. How does that even work? “A good ninja is neither seen, nor heard.” is his phrase. Good luck, Snake!


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @Asarena ’s nominations, it is now @Emmsey ’s turn to nominate. Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## Emmsey

1. Ankha
2. Apple 
3. Biff
4. Billy
5. Blaire
6. Eloise
7. Flip
8. Frita
9. Sheldon
10. Tipper
11. Walker
12. Margie

Am hoping that’s not a double up difficult to navigate back and forth when on my mobile!


----------



## Verecund

EDIT: Wait, wasn’t Yuka saved?


----------



## Emmsey

Verecund said:


> EDIT: Wait, wasn’t Yuka saved?


 You’re right! Apols Yuka have subbed her with another!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> You’re right! Apols Yuka have subbed her with another!


I didn’t even realize!  Ok judges, now you can post your cuts and saves.


----------



## Verecund

I wasn’t sure if I made the right cut/save decision in my original post so a second chance should have been great, but this is still really hard. I ended up going with the same ones and hoping I made the right decision:

Save Apple, cut Ankha.

Honestly, I like Ankha. Maybe a 6 or 7 out of 10. But she's also a threat, and since so many of my favourites were nominated this time, I didn't have much to choose from. (Come to think of it, someone else probably would have taken her out so maybe it wasn't the smartest idea for me to cut her, but too late now.) Anyway, even though I like her, she's not really near my favourites. Her Egyptian theme is cool, but I guess her design just doesn't appeal to me as much as the other snooties and cats. I also don't really like her perpetual frown, and on top of that, the shape of her eyelashes is off-putting, particularly the inner ones. I guess my taste in villagers also tends towards simpler ones who don't wear snakes or claim that they're thousands of years old. So in summary, interesting and unique villager, but very few options for me to choose from and I didn't really want to keep her around for much longer.


----------



## Pintuition

Save Eloise, cut Tipper!

Tipper Cut Explanation: Honestly, Tipper and I have mad beef. She's on a friends island and she constantly bothers us during meteor showers and causes us to miss stars. She's a snooty so she can often be rude, and "pushy" which I'm startled to find out is her default catchphrase. But moreover, her design isn't really great either. She has too many colors going on and isn't very cohesive. Her house really doesn't match her at all either. The only thing redeeming about her is her name pun. 2/10, would not invite to my island after experiencing her elsewhere.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Yay! I wanted to save both Apple and biff and now o don’t have to choose between them!

save Biff cut Sheldon. Write up to follow!


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yay! I wanted to save both Apple and biff and now o don’t have to choose between them!
> 
> save Biff cut Sheldon. Write up to follow!


Honestly this is perfect because I wanted to save Apple too but I also wanted to cut Sheldon! Haha!!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So Sheldon, 
He’s not a villager I particularly dislike, but his design is frustrating, in that he has so much going for him but in then end he doesn’t work (for me at least)

His coloring is nice, and generally I love some cute freckles on a villager. But his eyes and expression are just...they don’t fit. They look to small for his face for starters and the flat black line drawing style of it seems off with his coloring. His eyes are flat looking and his mouth is set in that grimace (even his happy face looks smirky), and it makes it look like he’s planning to beat you up behind the cafeteria. I’m not against a grumpy boy, I love Biff and Genji for example. But to me he looks mean, not grumpy. Such a shame too. His house is gloriously autumny.


----------



## Verecund

RIP Sheldon, I was initially going to save him but I knew it was futile as he didn't really stand much of a chance.

Which reminds me, time for a new (old) avatar. :P


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> RIP Sheldon, I was initially going to save him but I knew it was futile as he didn't really stand much of a chance.
> 
> Which reminds me, time for a new (old) avatar.


Aah, nice avatar!  I’m a little disappointed by Ankha’s placement, not gonna lie.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> RIP Sheldon, I was initially going to save him but I knew it was futile as he didn't really stand much of a chance.
> 
> Which reminds me, time for a new (old) avatar.



aww, sorry! If it makes you feel any better, trying to do the write up made me feel pretty mean (and I possibly like him a bit more /dislike him less now. idk how that works?...)

love the protest avatar! Haha. Fight the power (even if the ‘power’ is me in this case)

can’t wait to see who else comes out of this round!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> can’t wait to see who else comes out of this round!


Same. I believe we are just waiting on @saucySheep,  @Asarena, and @Florence + The Machine.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Save: Walker
Cut: Billy

As someone who cares probably a bit too much about villager houses, Billy easily has one of the worst out of all the villagers and he’s not cute enough to make up for it. His house is filled with cardboard furniture and he has the trash flooring to boot. It’s kinda funny that’s he’s a senile goat who only cares about his muscles, but I’m still not a fan. Also his eyes always being closed is kind of a weird choice, and I’m not sure if it suits him (I’m leaning towards no). I like a lot of the jock villager designs (rip Sheldon), but there’s nothing particularly interesting about Billy.


----------



## Asarena

I'm going to save Blaire and cut Flip! Will post my write up soon~

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

The villager I have decided to cut is Flip. First of all, I'm not a big fan of the monkey villagers to begin with. The only one I really like is Deli. On top of that, Flip happens to be my least favorite personality type, a jock.  His appearance isn't what I would call the most appealing either. The orange fur, the yellow skin, the lime green ears, the buck teeth, and that pointy spike of hair on his head... He just looks kind of goofy to me overall, which is fine if you like villagers with that particular type of goofiness I guess, but it's just not for me!


----------



## Bk1234

The fates of *Frita *and *Margie *are in the hands of @saucySheep.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> The fates of *Frita *and *Margie *are in the hands of @saucySheep.



i can’t wait! I always enjoy reading @saucySheep ‘s take on things  ! This was a tough round! Lots of good villagers.


----------



## saucySheep

oh! i have to cut again...?
im cool wit dat lol


Save: Frita
Cut: Margie

I have never personally been a fan of the elephant villagers in particular... Margie is no exception. She makes me think of knock-off Tia. I guess her Indian sort of style is nice but I think that the developers made a mistake adding pink to her color scheme. She's sort of boring overall, especially since she's a normal - she could be far more interesting as a peppy, if you ask me. Ehh. I suppose she's an OK villager though I wouldn't want her on my island and she's definitely not as good as Frita... therefore, she must be cut. I apologize to Margie fans. >.>

tHat was hardly more than 100 words but it still counts ig lol


Spoiler: margie sdfsesesd


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> oh! i have to cut again...?
> im cool wit dat lol
> 
> 
> Save: Frita
> Cut: Margie
> 
> I have never personally been a fan of the elephant villagers in particular... Margie is no exception. She makes me think of knock-off Tia. I guess her Indian sort of style is nice but I think that the developers made a mistake adding pink to her color scheme. She's sort of boring overall, especially since she's a normal - she could be far more interesting as a peppy, if you ask me. Ehh. I suppose she's an OK villager though I wouldn't want her on my island and she's definitely not as good as Frita... therefore, she must be cut. I apologize to Margie fans. >.>
> 
> tHat was hardly more than 100 words but it still counts ig lol


Perfect, except you forgot to add a picture!


----------



## saucySheep

omfg


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @Emmsey ’s nominations, it is now @Florence + The Machine ’s turn to nominate. Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## saucySheep

ok... fixed it


----------



## Pintuition

saucySheep said:


> oh! i have to cut again...?
> im cool wit dat lol
> 
> 
> Save: Frita
> Cut: Margie
> 
> I have never personally been a fan of the elephant villagers in particular... Margie is no exception. She makes me think of knock-off Tia. I guess her Indian sort of style is nice but I think that the developers made a mistake adding pink to her color scheme. She's sort of boring overall, especially since she's a normal - she could be far more interesting as a peppy, if you ask me. Ehh. I suppose she's an OK villager though I wouldn't want her on my island and she's definitely not as good as Frita... therefore, she must be cut. I apologize to Margie fans. >.>
> 
> tHat was hardly more than 100 words but it still counts ig lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: margie sdfsesesd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322833


Thank goodness! I was so hoping Frita would make the cut!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I'm calling this one: Battle of the (mostly) Normals

Nominations:
1. Caroline
2. Pecan
3. Prince
4. Gala
5. Fauna
6. Whitney
7. Maple
8. Poppy
9. Lolly
10. Coco
11. Marina
12. Tia


----------



## Pintuition

Save Maple, cut Pecan!

Cutting Pecan reasoning: Listen up, ya'll, cause I've got a controversial opinion I'm dropping on you: Pecan is budget Poppy. Full stop! They're like the same color and everything. Nothing against Pecan, she's a fine character but her whole vibe is off. She has relaxed default clothing making her more similar to normal or lazy yet she's actually a snooty. What? And plus the color they chose for her makeup just feels kind of trashy, like halloween makeup. Overall I'm just not a fan. I gotta give it to Pecan, though, she does have a pretty nice house! If it wasn't for the odd makeup and mismatched personality style she wouldn't have gotten the axe!


----------



## Verecund

Save Caroline, cut Fauna. Write-up to follow.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Save Coco cut Marina. Write up to follow.


----------



## Asarena

Save Whitney cut Lolly

Write up soon!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

The villager I'm cutting this round is Lolly. Is she the worst cat villager? I wouldn't say so; there are certainly ones I like less than her, but at the same time she's definitely not my favorite either. The main thing that bothers me about Lolly is her eyes. In general, I don't like most villagers that just have solid colored or weirdly shaped eyes, and her eyes are both. If you can get past her disturbing eyes, then her mouth is kind of cute, but it isn't enough to make up for the eyes. On top of that, there are so many colorful and unique cat villagers that Lolly just seems plain in comparison.


----------



## Verecund

Out of every villager here, Fauna was probably the highest priority on my target list. It's not that I dislike her, it just that I can't find anything _interesting _about her. I'm frustratingly indifferent towards her (and at least for villagers I don't like, they at least have a quality that make me feel _something_), and her colour scheme is just dull all around. Is she cute? Kind of, I guess. I wouldn't call her ugly. But that's the thing. In pretty much every way, she's as neutral as her colour scheme. In the case of popular villagers, I can usually find some appeal in them and I try not to be too liberal with who I call 'overrated', but to me, Fauna is definitely the most overrated villager in ACNH. Her house is cool, though, and I can appreciate the more natural vibes she gives off, but... she just seems so forgettable. Among all the cool-looking deer in the game, Fauna just doesn't stand out at all.


----------



## saucySheep

Save gala, cut poppy.

Perhaps I'm biased (I have Gala on my island. Such a sweetie.) but I find Gala to be far more interesting than Poppy. First of all, I prefer Gala's big blue sparkly eyes as oppose to Poppy's somewhat demonic-looking black eyes. I also don't really like Poppy's large orange nose, idk why but I feel like she'd've been far cuter with a tiny nose. Her color scheme is OK but Gala's is better because of the soft pink tones rather than the drastic-looking white against burgundy. I also dislike Poppy's main dress, the green really just doesn't look good with the other colors. Her house is pretty interesting but the rest of her doesn't look to good in it, I think if Fauna owned that house it'd be much more fitting. Also, just a side note, but Gala seems so much more grown-up than little Poppy. Poppy looks like a 12 y/o. Sorry.



Spoiler: Picture of poopy i mean poppy sorry >.>


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Okay, I know marina may be an unpopular cut. But we had her on my husband’s island and just never clicked with her. He chose her as his original normal after reading about how she was extra special and popular because she somehow had unique traits and dialogue (obviously not true; but we were both new).  This kind of set us up for disappointment, but we really did try to give her chance.
She should come across as bold and striking in design, but somehow there is not enough contrast so she seems kind of...flat.
Finally, this is a silly thing but I always seemed to get the worst side of the normal dialogue frame her. Unlike fauna and flurry and Stella her dialogue seemed to stick to ‘oh, I always imagine no one likes me’ or her being a wet blanket. I ‘overheard’ a conversation between her and Stella where Stella was planning them a book club out doors and planning to make snacks, and bring lanterns. And marina just said ‘well it will be too dark to read’ and Stella suggested something else and marina replied ‘well then it isn’t really a book club’ or something.’ Jeez! Totally unfair I know, and I know all normals are the same, but marina just did not work out for me. So good bye marina! (It also did not help me that my husband gave her the most hideous assortment of clothes). 

A picture of her being cute with Deirdre to take the sting off a bit:


----------



## saucySheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> Okay, I know marina may be an unpopular cut. But we had her on my husband’s island and just never clicked with her. He chose her as his original normal after reading about how she was extra special and popular because she somehow had unique traits and dialogue (obviously not true; but we were both new).  This kind of set us up for disappointment, but we really did try to give her chance.
> She should come across as bold and striking in design, but somehow there is not enough contrast so she seems kind of...flat.
> Finally, this is a silly thing but I always seemed to get the worst side of the normal dialogue frame her. Unlike fauna and flurry and Stella her dialogue seemed to stick to ‘oh, I always imagine no one likes me’ or her being a wet blanket. I ‘overheard’ a conversation between her and Stella where Stella was planning them a book club out doors and planning to make snacks, and bring lanterns. And marina just said ‘well it will be too dark to read’ and Stella suggested something else and marina replied ‘well then it isn’t really a book club’ or something.’ Jeez! Totally unfair I know, and I know all normals are the same, but marina just did not work out for me. So good bye marina! (It also did not help me that my husband gave her the most hideous assortment of clothes).
> 
> A picture of her being cute with Deirdre to take the sting off a bit:
> 
> View attachment 322849


broo i was gonna cut marina but i though someone had saved her. i really hate marina's design and the sucker mouth is just eUgh ew i hate it. so i wish to extend my heartfelt gratitude for your cut


----------



## Emmsey

Save Prince, cut Whitney - write up to follow

Whitney sorry not sorry but that snooty act isn’t charming anyone ( not like my boy here prince) I need villagers who build me up not bring me down a peg or two. Let’s face it the look is nothing to write home about sure your arctic but this is supposed to be a tropical island love no place for an arctic wolf... is that even a thing? Arctic foxes everywhere are ashamed to be associated with you! Seriously though there are so many great wolves and you sadly aren’t one of them. Your missing that quirk, that spark or that edge that the others have. I know that you won’t even be the tiniest bit bothered by my judgement and that is why you find yourself here - cut! So long Whitney go powder your nose!

Darn- Whitney dodged the axe sorry failing miserably here revised post to follow


----------



## saucySheep

Emmsey said:


> Save Prince, cut Whitney - write up to follow


oh.
my.
gosh.
Thank you so much.
I also hate Whitney.
I am eternally grateful for your cut.
Prob would've cut her myself but again I though she was saved OOF


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> Out of every villager here, Fauna was probably the highest priority on my target list. It's not that I dislike her, it just that I can't find anything _interesting _about her. I'm frustratingly indifferent towards her (and at least for villagers I don't like, they at least have a quality that make me feel _something_), and her colour scheme is just dull all around. Is she cute? Kind of, I guess. I wouldn't call her ugly. But that's the thing. In pretty much every way, she's as neutral as her colour scheme. In the case of popular villagers, I can usually find some appeal in them and I try not to be too liberal with who I call 'overrated', but to me, Fauna is definitely the most overrated villager in ACNH. Her house is cool, though, and I can appreciate the more natural vibes she gives off, but... she just seems so forgettable. Among all the cool-looking deer in the game, Fauna just doesn't stand out at all.


 This is so funny to me because it is literally what I thought of her...and then she came to my campsite and somehow I ended up loving her, and I seemed to have really good luck with the dialogue I got with her. And I dressed her up, etc, and sometimes she was so cute. And anyway I came to love her though she was always missing that special whatever to make her a favorite/ permanent. And she just moved out two days ago and well...I know exactly what you are talking about but  

great write up!


----------



## saucySheep

y'know. this whole contest thing is getting a lot more fun.

Who wants to bet that Curlos will win because I'll be paying top-dollar for y'all to not cut him


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Save Prince, cut Whitney - write up to follow


You can’t cut Whitney since she was saved by another judge!!!


----------



## Emmsey

Okies take 2...

Save Prince, cut Tia- or myself perhaps 

Tia I am in fact so very sorry to see you go. Rather than fabricate a write up on all the things I dislike about you I’ll write about what I like about you. Your perfect tea pot design being a Brit there’s one thing I love and that’s tea! Who’d have thought that an elephant would make a perfect teapot?! It saddens me to see you falling into gender stereotypes donning your maid outfit you were born to stand out that’s why on my Mums island where you are a permanent resident you don a meme shirt. Tia is playful, fun and so incredibly sweet what more could you want from a villager on your island. Unfortunately you were no Prince Charming and sadly the axe has fallen on you. Farewell Tia, I’ve always time for a spot of tea when I come round to visit. Gone but never forgotten....


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Gah, I cannot believe both Fang and Whitney (who I always mistake for each other) both made it to the next round!


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @Florence + The Machine ’s nominations, it is now @WaileaNoRei ’s turn to nominate. Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## Emmsey

WaileaNoRei said:


> Gah, I cannot believe both Fang and Whitney (who I always mistake for each other) both made it to the next round!



I mean I tried but ultimately failed... although now the world knows my true feelings for Whitney *shakes fist*


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Gah, I cannot believe both Fang and Whitney (who I always mistake for each other) both made it to the next round!


I’m actually quite pleased.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

1. Baabara
2. Bob
3. Chester
4. Cookie
5. Erik
6. Hans
7. Kabuki
8. Mint
9. O’Hare
10. Pinky
11. Roald
12. Tiffany

hope there are no repeats, I did my best to cross check the lists! Let’s see what you make of this group!


----------



## Verecund

Save Mint, cut O'Hare, write up to follow.


----------



## Emmsey

Save Kabuki cut Chester write up to follow.

Chester is in fact the stuff of nightmares. I mean imagine those cold dead eyes staring at you through the palm trees of your island paradise. His face is downright depressing it’s literally impossible for him to turn that frown upside down. I can only assume he is distantly related to his much bigger brother Chow who at least has the pink thing going for him. Pandas are some of the cutest animals in the animal kingdom why anyone would think that that face has done them any justice? I mean had he have been red we would be having a different write up now... So Its checkmate to Chester come back when you’ve gotten a dose of colour in your life!


----------



## Verecund

I'm not a fan of the smug personality in general, but O'Hare in particular gets on my nerves. This is the first villager I'm cutting that I actually have personal experience with, and he just really rubbed me the wrong way when I had him. He gives off a condescending vibe that I don't like, which is a problem for me with the smugs in general, but I don't mind some of them; I guess O'Hare just isn't cute enough to balance it out, or in particular, he just gives off a more snobby aura than the rest. I don't know if it's his name, his eyes, his mouth, or a combination of all of it, but there's something about him that takes the smug personality to extraSmug and I really don't like it.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Save: Hans
Cut: Bob

There's something about Bob that I've never liked. He was just ok before New Horizons, but now he's creepy imo. His shifty eyes make it look like he's always up to something nefarious, and his smile really drives home the unnerving factor. Added onto the fact that he's a purple cat, he's like some weird lab experiment or something (think along the lines of Mewtwo, I guess). He also has a kinda ugly house with the multicolor wooden furniture (used to be the kiddie set iirc), and the yellow exterior is ugly. His NL purple house was way better and I wish they had kept that. I'm happy to get rid of him because Bob has always been overhyped imo. Moe is the superior lazy cat.


----------



## Asarena

Save Pinky cut Erik

Write up soon~


----------



## saucySheep

Save erik, cut tiffany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
write-up to follow

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Asarena said:


> Save Pinky cut Erik
> 
> Write up soon~


nooooooo we posted at the sime time  can we make a compromise and keep erik this once


----------



## Asarena

My cut this time is Erik. It's not that I dislike Erik; I'm just apathetic towards him. He's fairly plain. His eyes are just white with black pupils, no color to them. I feel like his eyes almost have too much white as well, which makes him seem like he has a bit of a blank look to me. He's a moose, which is nice and all, but he's just brown. On top of his lackluster appearance, he's a lazy villager, which isn't my favorite personality. The only personality I like less than lazy is jock. Honestly, it was hard to even think of what to write for this one because he's just so dull, but I tried my best!






	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

@saucySheep Oh I just saw your post. Sorry, but I don't really want to compromise to keep Erik! If he were a villager I liked more, then I'd consider it, but I like the other nominated villagers that are left more than him. Sorry again


----------



## saucySheep

save baabara cut tiffany. rip erik

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Write-up: 
Tiffany is one of the worst looking snooties imo. She looks like some LA vip garbage bag but horribly gone wrong, if you get my gist. She looks really angry with the angled-down brows and the frown, and that lipstick is not doing anything for her. I don't like what they did with the brown on her ears, they could've faded it and it would've looked far better. I guess the red hands are supposed to be gloves but they still look quite odd. Also, uh, what's with the fishnet stocking and the maid dress. Definitely deserves the axe. 



Spoiler: teefany


----------



## Pintuition

I'm going to save Roald and cut Cookie!

Reasoning for cutting Cookie: Formal apologies to actual angel Cookie but I just could not do Roald like that. Cookie is so cute and is a personal favorite of mine but I just liked Roald slightly more. If I have to say anything negative on Cookie is that peppies are not my favorite personality type, some of the dialog can be a bit repetitive. Since I already did a save early on for Bones I feel like we've met our dog quota for the last few rounds. Poor Cookie! In any case, King Roald makes it to the next round!


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @WaileaNoRei ’s nominations, it is now @Pintuition ’s turn to nominate (you can choose to wait until the morning if you want. ) Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## Pintuition

I nominate...


Bluebear
Deirdre
Dizzy
Flurry
Kiki
Genji
Megan
Molly
Pekoe
Shep
Spike
Willow
I did my best to cross reference everyone else's picks and fast passes. Please let me know if there's overlap and I'll replace!


----------



## Asarena

Save Pekoe cut Deirdre

Write up on the way~


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Save: Megan
Cut: Bluebear

Sorry to the Bluebear fans out there, but she's not my cup of tea. There's something about her eyes that make me think she's either staring into your soul or plotting your death (or both at once, I guess). She's kinda cute, but that's how she lulls you into a false sense of security before she murders you. Also that hairstyle is just bad; it's like the Karen haircut except somehow even worse with the baby hairs sticking out from her middle part. Her house is also a less cute knock-off of Sherb's, so she doesn't even have that going for her. Finally, her pocket camp quotes mention how pushy she is and that her friends ignore her advice because she's presumably bad at giving it. She likes to steal ideas too, so she can geT ouT

The face of evil:






Spoiler: full-sized image of her











edit: i made a typo and had to fix it, pls don't make this post void


----------



## Verecund

Save Kiki, cut Molly. Writeup to come.


----------



## Asarena

To start with, the list of sisterly villagers that I like is pretty short, and Deirdre is not on that list. She's also my least favorite out of all of the deer villagers. I cut another deer villager, Erik, last time, and I mentioned that I'm just apathetic toward him. Well, I am not at all apathetic towards Deirdre. I simply don't like her. Her fur is this odd gray color, and what is even happening with her makeup? White lipstick and the matching white around her eyes? I'm sorry, but I'm not really feeling it. The two little circles of blush doesn't help either. She also doesn't have the greatest hairstyle. She is one of the few villagers that I absolutely wouldn't want on my island.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Noooo Deirdre, my baby......  

Haha, still trying to figure out who to save. This is a tough one!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Save Genji, cut Shep. Write up to follow!

there were too many faves in this round


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> edit: i made a typo and had to fix it, pls don't make this post void


You’re good.


----------



## Verecund

I had Molly once in New Leaf, and she wasn't bad, but she wasn't great, either. She was just kind of there. She's similar to Fauna in that she doesn't really stand out to me, and my feelings toward her are pretty neutral. Especially for the normal personality (which I find tends to be one of the drier personalities), there's just not enough that makes her memorable and someone I'd want on my island. I also tend to lean towards the more brightly coloured villagers, so having such a dull colour scheme doesn't work in her favour, either. She's cute, but just doesn't appeal to me enough to make the cut. If she was blue or pink or even a bright yellow or something, I think I'd like her a lot better. Her house is super nice, though!


----------



## saucySheep

SAVE GENJI CUT SHEP

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Shep is really one of the worst dogs... I guess I like the play-on-words with his name with him being a Shepard dog and all that but his design is very monotone and bland. I don't like how I can't see his eyes and I don't like that he's a smug, he'd be far better as a lazy. I guess I don't have too much beef with him but i went a bit crazy and had to save my darling Genji and chop this loser. Also, I had Shep in New Leaf but he was really boring and we never talked much and he eventually moved out on his own. Loser dog...


Spoiler: Shep loser dog










	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

hey guys imma be offline for a long time cuz i need to go to bed. Please do me a favor and do not cut Curlos at all plssssssssssssssss


----------



## WaileaNoRei

saucySheep said:


> SAVE GENJI CUT SHEP
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> Shep is really one of the worst dogs... I guess I like the play-on-words with his name with him being a Shepard dog and all that but his design is very monotone and bland. I don't like how I can't see his eyes and I don't like that he's a smug, he'd be far better as a lazy. I guess I don't have too much beef with him but i went a bit crazy and had to save my darling Genji and chop this loser. Also, I had Shep in New Leaf but he was really boring and we never talked much and he eventually moved out on his own. Loser dog...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> hey guys imma be offline for a long time cuz i need to go to bed. Please do me a favor and do not cut Curlos at all plssssssssssssssss



Haha. @saucySheep and I are apparently mine melded! I will rechoose, since it looks like they will be gone the rest of the night!

[edit- sorry, I included the start of my shep write up before.]

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Save flurry, cut dizzy. Write up to come!


----------



## saucySheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha. @saucySheep and I are apparently mine melded! I will rechoose, since it looks like they will be gone the rest of the night!
> 
> [edit- sorry, I included the start of my shep write up before.]
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> Save flurry, cut dizzy. Write up to come!


oh wow didn't even see that haha. i just saw Genji on the list and i was like "N O " XD


----------



## WaileaNoRei

saucySheep said:


> oh wow didn't even see that haha. i just saw Genji on the list and i was like "N O " XD



No worries! It’s almost like I get two choices   Now Genji is safe, shep is out and I get to save little flurry!


----------



## saucySheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> No worries! It’s almost like I get two choices   Now Genji is safe, shep is out and I get to save little flurry!


yeh lucky with the choices : ) . i like actually gotta shut off my computer i got back on to add a picture cuz the host is always like "U fORgOT ThE pICtURE" And im like " o k  b r o " 

anyway.

Like i said, i will pay 1000 tbt if you frikin spare tammi sherb and curlos until i can get back online  lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Honestly, I don’t dislike Dizzy. He’s one of the cuter elephants. But unfortunately he’s the worst of good options so goodbye Dizzy. For me, generally, I find the elephants don’t fit with the other character designs some of the time I don’t know what it is about them, but it’s like the art style is different so to me they look weird and out of place with a lot of the villagers I like.

but actually, Dizzy is pretty cute, he’s a simple, clean design which a lot of people like. His only real fault is not being willow or spike, both of whom I like a lot.




Omg, this pic is so cute! Sorry little bud!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



saucySheep said:


> yeh lucky with the choices : ) . i like actually gotta shut off my computer i got back on to add a picture cuz the host is always like "U fORgOT ThE pICtURE" And im like " o k  b r o "
> 
> anyway.
> 
> Like i said, i will pay 1000 tbt if you frikin spare tammi sherb and curlos until i can get back online  lol



I think all your fast pass villagers are safe for this whole round, so don’t worry! Btw, saw Carlos while island hopping and though I did not invite him, he really is super cute!


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> yeh lucky with the choices : ) . i like actually gotta shut off my computer i got back on to add a picture cuz the host is always like "U fORgOT ThE pICtURE" And im like " o k b r o "


Now that’s called dedication! 


I believe we’re just waiting for @Emmsey ’s cuts and saves.  There is no rush, so take your time.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



saucySheep said:


> hey guys imma be offline for a long time cuz i need to go to bed. Please do me a favor and do not cut Curlos at all plssssssssssssssss


He’s safe since you gave him a fast pass, plus @Pintuition ’s nominations will be the last for the day.


----------



## Emmsey

This has taken way longer than it ought to have for me to work out who was left! LOL. 

Save Spike, Cut Willow.

Willow, I'll level with ya I didn't awfully want to save either of you two. You were simply the worst of a bad bunch unfortunately. My opinions on snooty villagers are well documented thanks to my attempts to cut Whitney despite her already being saved. Unfortunately it hasn't changed if anything its gotten worse. I personally despise people who think they are better than you and sadly snooty's do just that. It doesn't make them fun to be around or edgy it just makes them plain rude. Don't get me wrong I love sheep villagers, there is a lot of them to love but that also makes them a tough act to follow and Willow sadly you just don't match up to the Peitro's and Dom's of this world. I'm sure you'd have a place on somebodies list but just not mine...


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @Pintuition ’s nominations, it is now @Verecund ’s turn to nominate. Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## saucySheep

Emmsey said:


> This has taken way longer than it ought to have for me to work out who was left! LOL.
> 
> Save Spike, Cut Willow.
> 
> Willow, I'll level with ya I didn't awfully want to save either of you two. You were simply the worst of a bad bunch unfortunately. My opinions on snooty villagers are well documented thanks to my attempts to cut Whitney despite her already being saved. Unfortunately it hasn't changed if anything its gotten worse. I personally despise people who think they are better than you and sadly snooty's do just that. It doesn't make them fun to be around or edgy it just makes them plain rude. Don't get me wrong I love sheep villagers, there is a lot of them to love but that also makes them a tough act to follow and Willow sadly you just don't match up to the Peitro's and Dom's of this world. I'm sure you'd have a place on somebodies list but just not mine...


OMG thanks for saving my baby spike even tho i stan for all sheep


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Emmsey said:


> This has taken way longer than it ought to have for me to work out who was left! LOL.
> 
> Save Spike, Cut Willow.
> 
> Willow, I'll level with ya I didn't awfully want to save either of you two. You were simply the worst of a bad bunch unfortunately. My opinions on snooty villagers are well documented thanks to my attempts to cut Whitney despite her already being saved. Unfortunately it hasn't changed if anything its gotten worse. I personally despise people who think they are better than you and sadly snooty's do just that. It doesn't make them fun to be around or edgy it just makes them plain rude. Don't get me wrong I love sheep villagers, there is a lot of them to love but that also makes them a tough act to follow and Willow sadly you just don't match up to the Peitro's and Dom's of this world. I'm sure you'd have a place on somebodies list but just not mine...



Good bye Willow . (Though maybe this is fair because you came to my campsite and let me try to move you in for 4 hours and never chose a villager I could best to let go...)

What a round!

I think these are the villagers left to be put up for chops and saves, in case it helps the remaining nominators (hoping to see my least favorite up to be cut today)



Spoiler: Remaining villagers



Agnes
Anabelle
Astrid
Bam
Bangle
Benjamin
Bruce
Bubbles
Canberra
Carmen
Charlise
Clay
Colton
Diana
Dotty
Elvis
Flora
Freckles
Frobert
Gabi
Graham
Hamlet
Ike
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Ken
Kid Cat
Kyle
Lobo
Lucy
Mac
Merry
Mitzi
Moe
Muffy
Nana
Opal
Peanut
Phoebe
Plucky
Poncho
Purrl
Raddle
Reneigh
Rod
Ruby
Rudy
Savannah
Soleil
Sprinkle
Static
Stitches
Sylvana
Tasha
Timbra
Ursala
Vesta
Vivian
Wade


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Good bye Willow . (Though maybe this is fair because you came to my campsite and let me try to move you in for 4 hours and never chose a villager I could best to let go...)
> 
> What a round!
> 
> I think these are the villagers left to be put up for chops and saves, in case it helps the remaining nominators (hoping to see my least favorite up to be cut today)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Remaining villagers
> 
> 
> 
> Agnes
> Anabelle
> Astrid
> Bam
> Bangle
> Benjamin
> Bruce
> Bubbles
> Canberra
> Carmen
> Charlise
> Clay
> Colton
> Diana
> Dotty
> Elvis
> Flora
> Freckles
> Frobert
> Gabi
> Graham
> Hamlet
> Ike
> Jacob/Jakey
> Judy
> Ken
> Kid Cat
> Kyle
> Lobo
> Lucy
> Mac
> Merry
> Mitzi
> Moe
> Muffy
> Nana
> Opal
> Peanut
> Phoebe
> Plucky
> Poncho
> Purrl
> Raddle
> Reneigh
> Rod
> Ruby
> Rudy
> Savannah
> Soleil
> Sprinkle
> Static
> Stitches
> Sylvana
> Tasha
> Timbra
> Ursala
> Vesta
> Vivian
> Wade


Thanks for compiling this list.  It must have taken a lot of time.


----------



## Pintuition

What happens to the rest of the villagers in the top 140 after the next two rounds? I think we only have 24 left to cut/save but there’s more than 24 left!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> What happens to the rest of the villagers in the top 140 after the next two rounds? I think we only have 24 left to cut/save but there’s more than 24 left!


They automatically move on, so remaining judges, choose wisely.


----------



## Verecund

Here are my nominations:

Bangle
Benjamin
Ike
Mac
Nana
Opal
Phoebe
Plucky
Purrl
Raddle
Vesta
Vivian


----------



## saucySheep

Save vivian, cut Raddle

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

Raddle is definitely the ugliest lazy in the game. I really dislike the yellow and black color scheme and the fact that he's a germaphobe with that freaking doctor's mask. I mean I guess he did a good job preparing for the pandemic but mostly he's just a weirdo, I'm not to fond of frogs (and I needed to save my baby Vivian). Also I can't tell if he's angry or sad with that weird yellow above his eyes... I guess maybe he'd be a good doctor but I think he deserves the axe, sorry bro, I needed to save Vivian when you only needed to save your own life little germophobic frog 






yeah sorry, i don't have too much beef with him but ehh he didn't deserve to live


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Save bangle, cut opal. Write up soon


----------



## Pintuition

Save Pheobe, cut Nana.

I'm sorry Nana but I'm just not into you at all! It's not just her, it's all the monkeys. Maybe it's because for my entire childhood "Paul Frank" clothes wore me down lol. I don't like monkeys IRL or in game. I'm cool with at least one of all the other villagers but the monkeys are NOT it. Nana's colors are not necessarily unpleasant, but her eyes are kind of small which doesn't make her look as cute as they intended. Honestly she gives me the creeps. Her house exterior is beautiful but inside looks kind of basic. Sorry Nana, but not this time!


----------



## Asarena

Save Ike cut Benjamin

Write up will be posted soon!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ahh, opal. It’s not personal! You just got the short end of the stick. Thought of choosing plucky, but I just like the sisterly personality so much more than snooty. You are actually pretty cute, even though you have the front bangs only hairstyle and rock a crop top with no pants. Actually really like your coloring, and appreciate you can instantly tell you are a snooty. Also, obviously the elephant - snooty thing is cute/ funny. But...someone has to go, and I guess it is you!




Btw the glasses are adorb!

@Bk1234 haha, I originally made the list to help me not have any repeats. It wasn’t so bad because I’m a big time nerd and I love making lists


----------



## Asarena

Benjamin has never been a favorite of mine, so getting rid of him was an easy choice. I just don't like his appearance. To start with, he has these big, black, bushy eyebrows. Second of all, he has beady eyes, and to make it worse the sclera of those little beady eyes are red. He also has a large, weirdly colored and shaped nose along with a red mouth that matches his eyes. His little whiskers aren't doing him any favors either in my opinion. A villager I like, Punchy, also has whiskers, but he pulls them off a lot better than Benjamin does. On a positive note, I do like the color of Benjamin's fur, but sadly that isn't enough to make up for all of the things I don't like.


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Benjamin has never been a favorite of mine, so getting rid of him was an easy choice. I just don't like his appearance. To start with, he has these big, black, bushy eyebrows. Second of all, he has beady eyes, and to make it worse the sclera of those little beady eyes are red. He also has a large, weirdly colored and shaped nose along with a red mouth that matches his eyes. His little whiskers aren't doing him any favors either in my opinion. A villager I like, Punchy, also has whiskers, but he pulls them off a lot better than Benjamin does. On a positive note, I do like the color of Benjamin's fur, but sadly that isn't enough to make up for all of the things I don't like.


Underrated cutie.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

can i just not save anyone. all the ones left are ugly and people already cut my favorites fml

Save: I guess Vesta even though she's kinda creepy
Cut: Plucky

Plucky isn't the worst-designed villager or anything, but she doesn't really stand out in any way. I'm not really a fan of the chicken villagers in general, but I don't necessarily hate them either. Plucky's brown coloring is kind of weird, and the huge eyelashes ruin what could have been a decent overall design. The blue on her head is kinda fun and I like the black stripes on her feet, but she easily has one of the worst catchphrases in the game. "Chicky-poo" isn't cute sorry, sis, but you have to leave. However, I do have to mention that she's great for a tropical-themed island and her house interior is the best thing about her.


----------



## Asarena

I actually had the same dilemma this time! All of the villagers I really wanted to save had already been saved or cut, so I just went with Ike since he's cute enough I guess


----------



## Emmsey

Too gutted that someone cut Benjamin to post my cut and saved.... 

Save Mac, cut Purrl - write up to follow

So Purrl well let’s be real I’ve actually never heard of you. It’s never a good starter for ten when you have to google someone’s name. I suppose I should have guessed your were a cat, maybe that’s why I said who? There are so many awesome cats and you sadly aren’t one of them. I won’t have it said that I based my judgement solely on the fact I’d never heard of you, I did my research. Snooty- hate, skill? Writing backward - weird, house? Yawnsome browns and greys. Maybe one day our paths will cross and I’ll feel differently but until that day so long Purrl!


----------



## Asarena

I had a similar feeling when I saw that Raddle had been cut. He was the one from the list that I really wanted to save, but alas, he had already been cut. My poor poison dart frog doctor


----------



## Bk1234

With the conclusion of @Verecund ’s nominations, it is now @saucySheep ’s turn to nominate. Remember, you can nominate any villager in the Top 140, as long as they aren’t fast pass recipients or villagers that were saved in the last set of nominations.


----------



## saucySheep

oh,,, ok

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

hey um i'd love to do this but idk who's been cut or saved or anything so it's going to be extremely hard and confuzzling for me and i'll probably make a bunch of duplicates on the list lol. could anyone maybe make a list of villagers that i could nominate

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

sorry to pawn my work off to others


----------



## Asarena

saucySheep said:


> oh,,, ok
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020
> 
> hey um i'd love to do this but idk who's been cut or saved or anything so it's going to be extremely hard and confuzzling for me and i'll probably make a bunch of duplicates on the list lol. could anyone maybe make a list of villagers that i could nominate
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020
> 
> sorry to pawn my work off to others



I took the list WaileaNoRei posted earlier and removed the last set of nominations, so hopefully it's accurate:


Spoiler



Agnes
Anabelle
Astrid
Bam
Bruce
Bubbles
Canberra
Carmen
Charlise
Clay
Colton
Diana
Dotty
Elvis
Flora
Freckles
Frobert
Gabi
Graham
Hamlet
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Ken
Kid Cat
Kyle
Lobo
Lucy
Merry
Mitzi
Moe
Muffy
Peanut
Poncho
Reneigh
Rod
Ruby
Rudy
Savannah
Soleil
Sprinkle
Static
Stitches
Sylvana
Tasha
Timbra
Ursala
Wade


----------



## saucySheep

Ahhh, ok.

here are my nomonees :

Ruby
savannah
soliel
Stitches
kit cat
bubbles
canberra
agnes
astrid
bam
moe
lucy


----------



## Asarena

saucySheep said:


> Ahhh, ok.
> 
> here are my nomonees :
> 
> Ruby
> savannah
> soliel
> Stitches
> kit cat
> bubbles
> canberra
> agnes
> astrid
> bam
> moe
> lucy
> ursala
> static
> judy
> peanut
> timbra
> hamlet
> rod
> sprinkle
> i get first pick hahahaa.a....
> 
> Save Timbra, cut Judy. Write-up to follow



You're only supposed to nominate 12, not 20. Also, you don't get to cut and save for your own nominations


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> Ahhh, ok.
> 
> here are my nomonees :
> 
> Ruby
> savannah
> soliel
> Stitches
> kit cat
> bubbles
> canberra
> agnes
> astrid
> bam
> moe
> lucy
> ursala
> static
> judy
> peanut
> timbra
> hamlet
> rod
> sprinkle
> i get first pick hahahaa.a....
> 
> Save Timbra, cut Judy. Write-up to follow


You can only nominate 12 villagers, and as the nomination person you can’t save and cut.


----------



## saucySheep

so uh ignore this apparantly i can't do a write-up lol

someone do me a favor and cut judy tho


----------



## Verecund

Save Bam, cut Bubbles, write-up to follow.


----------



## Asarena

Save Savannah cut Soleil

Write up soon~


----------



## Pintuition

Save Stitches, cut Ruby

I have to be honest, I really would actually like Ruby a lot if it wasn't for her red eyes. I fully get that many IRL rabbits have red eyes but it's something that just does not translate well in the game. It makes her look super creepy! It's such a shame too because she's otherwise very cute. I think her eyebrows don't do her many favors either. Poor Ruby! She just has an unfortunate combination of features that I don't like. Very cool house, though!


----------



## Asarena

To start with, the hamsters are one of my least favorite species of villager. I don't particularly like any of them. The only one that I'd be kind of okay with having on my island is Clay. Also, I'm not a fan of Soleil's color scheme. The pairing of yellow blush, white lips, the green inside her ears, and orange fur doesn't really work for me. I usually like mismatched ears, but the fact that one ear matches her hair and the other one matches her fur kind of throws me off. I think it would be better if the one matching her hair was a different color so it didn't blend with the hair it connects to. I will say that her eyes are a pretty color of green though!


----------



## Verecund

I love Bubbles' name. Several years ago, when I was scrolling through a list of villagers and saw that there was one named Bubbles, I was expecting an adorable little pastel blue villager or something like that. And when I clicked on the name... the link took me to a very _not _adorable brownish orange hippo. Her eyes are just pupils and are too small, her hair isn't great, her colour scheme is too neutral (in fact, I'm just realizing now that Bubbles is just hippo Fauna if you look at their colour schemes and eyes), and there's really nothing else in her design to redeem her. Super cute name with lots of potential, only to end up with a dull design. It's a shame, because I think the hippos have a lot of creative potential in their models, but most of the ones we get don't take advantage of that, and Bubbles is no exception.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Oh no! ruby and Soleil and bubbles   And stitches...

Any way save Agnes and cut kid cat. Write up to follow.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

Actually, there were quite a few I wanted to cut this time, and a bunch I wanted to save (though all but 1 got cut while I was in my office (not allowed to bring my phone in to my office so have to come outside to check it)

Anyways, I decided to cut Kid Cat, though there was another villager left who I almost went for instead.

the nicest thing I can say about Kid Cat is that he is that I like him better than Rocket. I just am not about the ‘superhero’ villagers. I think they are super cheesy and I don’t like their permanent helmets. I also feel that while they should be interesting due to their heavy theming, they are all pretty lackluster. Kid cat just doesn’t have anything stands out to me. It’s like you put lolly or Raymond in an unnecessary hat. He’s one of 3 jock cats and the least memorable of the three to me. Rudy and Stinky are far superior. Even stinky’s mask, which is an underwear wrestling mask is more interesting than all of kid cat.

I am very sorry I am being so mean, but I would be very unhappy if kid cat ever showed up on my island.





Why are your legs the color of your clothing, Kid Cat?

also, still salty about my poor sunken faves, and that I have not been able to cut my #1 target yet.
Hopefully her days are numbered! Btw, is judge collusion allowed? (Queue evil laughter...)


----------



## saucySheep

WaileaNoRei said:


> also, still salty about my poor sunken faves, and that I have not been able to cut my #1 target yet.
> Hopefully her days are numbered! Btw, is judge collusion allowed? (Queue evil laughter...)


who's ur target? :3 watch me save her lol no jkjk


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Btw, is judge collusion allowed? (Queue evil laughter...)


Yes. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020

Just waiting for @Emmsey and @Pintuition ’s cuts saves.


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020
> 
> Just waiting for @Emmsey and @Pintuition ’s cuts saves.


Mine was already posted!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> Mine was already posted!


Sorry, I meant @Florence + The Machine !


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sorry about the delay; I was doing schoolwork! This is actually a tough choice on who to cut...

Save: Moe (best cat needs to stay in)
Cut: Lucy

I feel bad for cutting her because she's very cute and probably one of the best pig designs, but I like Astrid and Canberra more than her so I didn't have a choice. I actually don't have anything negative to say about Lucy, besides the fact (and this seems to be a recurring theme for me), but her eyes are kinda unnerving imo. The black scleras with the tiny white pupils don't give off the cute vibe like Nintendo probably intended, but I think the rest of her design works well. People hate the front-only bangs, but I think it can be endearing depending on the villager (still kinda salty about my girl Opal being eliminated ngl). I just checked Lucy's house interior because I hadn't seen it before, and it turns out that it's super cute, like she's going to give a piano recital or something. Honestly I had never really paid attention to her before writing this post, but now I think I'll have to get her in my own town and see how it goes because she has intrigued me. Seriously, look at her house:




(edited out an unnecessary comma)


----------



## Bk1234

I’m guessing @Emmsey will be posting their cut and save in the morning, meaning that is when round 3 will end. It’s sure been an eventful one!


----------



## Emmsey

Sorry guys am GMT and an early worker at University so very busy at the moment. Sorry for slowing things down.

Save Canberra, Cut Astrid.

Astrid its not you, its me. I've had the idea of kangaroos as a species ruined by Sylvia the freakesh kangaroo who would literally never leave my island. The whole thing is just weird. The you and the mini you that never grows that weirdly looks the same as you down to the weird clothes - it freaks me out. I guess you've got a sort of David Bowie look going for you but even that isn't executed all that well. It seems its always down to me to cut the snootys and so another one bites the dust. I represent lazy villagers everywhere who don't think its okay when you disrespect and belittle them - shame on you. I have however found one thing I like about you and thats your house - I like to kind of imagine you allow your mini you to run around and climb on the climbing frame when nobody is watching!


----------



## Maenarak

thank you for sharing


----------



## Bk1234

Well, this round has surely been a hectic one! It has brought the Top 140 all the way down to a Top 99!  Round 4 hints will be coming later in the week. For now, discuss the results of the latest round! 



Spoiler: Top 99



Agnes
Anabelle
Apple
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Beau
Bianca
Biff
Blaire
Bones
Bruce
Canberra
Carmen
Caroline
Chadder
Charlise
Chevre
Clay
Coco
Cole
Colton
Curlos
Cyd
Diana
Dom
Dotty
Eloise
Elvis
Eunice
Fang
Filbert
Flora
Flurry
Francine
Freckles
Frita
Frobert
Gabi
Gala
Genji
Graham
Hamlet
Hans
Ike
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Julia
Kabuki
Ken
Kiki
Kyle
Lobo
Mac
Maple
Marshal
Megan
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Mitzi
Moe
Muffy
Olaf
Peanut
Pekoe
Penelope
Phoebe
Pietro
Pinky
Plucky
Poncho
Prince
Punchy
Raymond
Reneigh
Roald
Rod
Roscoe
Rudy
Savannah
Sherb
Spike
Sprinkle
Static
Stinky
Stitches
Sylvana
Tabby
Tammi
Tasha
Timbra
Ursala
Vesta
Vivian
Wade
Walker
Whitney
Yuka


----------



## Pintuition

Overall I think I'm pretty happy with our selections so far! Only a few villagers I like have been cut so far (RIP Bluebear lol). I still see a few I'm after to cut next but for the most part, many of my favorites or villagers I like are still in the top 99. I'm looking forward to see what round 4 brings!


----------



## saucySheep

Florence + The Machine said:


> Sorry about the delay; I was doing schoolwork! This is actually a tough choice on who to cut...
> 
> Save: Moe (best cat needs to stay in)
> Cut: Lucy
> 
> I feel bad for cutting her because she's very cute and probably one of the best pig designs, but I like Astrid and Canberra more than her so I didn't have a choice. I actually don't have anything negative to say about Lucy, besides the fact (and this seems to be a recurring theme for me), but her eyes are kinda unnerving imo. The black scleras with the tiny white pupils don't give off the cute vibe like Nintendo probably intended, but I think the rest of her design works well. People hate the front-only bangs, but I think it can be endearing depending on the villager (still kinda salty about my girl Opal being eliminated ngl). I just checked Lucy's house interior because I hadn't seen it before, and it turns out that it's super cute, like she's going to give a piano recital or something. Honestly I had never really paid attention to her before writing this post, but now I think I'll have to get her in my own town and see how it goes because she has intrigued me. Seriously, look at her house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edited out an unnecessary comma)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LUCY MY BABY FOR THAT UGLY CAT


----------



## Emmsey

All I am saying is thank goodness for fast pass, I wouldn't have been able to sleep at night knowing that Beau, Pietro and Raymond could be savagely cut before I even had the chance to read the message! We've lost too many good ones already in my opinion but I'm glad I managed to keep some in before they were cruely snatched away from me. I am pleased to see that all the judges seem to feel free to share whatever opinion they have no matter how savage. Its made life much easier not having to censor my opinion! LOL


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Emmsey said:


> All I am saying is thank goodness for fast pass, I wouldn't have been able to sleep at night knowing that Beau, Pietro and Raymond could be savagely cut before I even had the chance to read the message! We've lost too many good ones already in my opinion but I'm glad I managed to keep some in before they were cruely snatched away from me. I am pleased to see that all the judges seem to feel free to share whatever opinion they have no matter how savage. Its made life much easier not having to censor my opinion! LOL



I agree! No one’s list made it through unscathed, and I was so sad for my poor axed babes.  But I am so glad I didn’t have to worry about those three at least, especially tabby  

it is nice to freely air our negative opinions, I always feel very guilty (and don’t want to make people feel bad), but it’s so nice to just not have to self-censor. I am glad the atmosphere has stayed really fun and positive even in the midst of all these villager take downs.


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> All I am saying is thank goodness for fast pass, I wouldn't have been able to sleep at night knowing that Beau, Pietro and Raymond could be savagely cut before I even had the chance to read the message! We've lost too many good ones already in my opinion but I'm glad I managed to keep some in before they were cruely snatched away from me. I am pleased to see that all the judges seem to feel free to share whatever opinion they have no matter how savage. Its made life much easier not having to censor my opinion! LOL





WaileaNoRei said:


> I agree! No one’s list made it through unscathed, and I was so sad for my poor axed babes.  But I am so glad I didn’t have to worry about those three at least, especially tabby
> 
> it is nice to freely air our negative opinions, I always feel very guilty (and don’t want to make people feel bad), but it’s so nice to just not have to self-censor. I am glad the atmosphere has stayed really fun and positive even in the midst of all these villager take downs.


These were so nice to read!  I’m glad everyone is having fun. In terms of the fast passes, don’t get too used to them, as they won’t be here forever.


----------



## saucySheep

Hey guys 


1,000,000 tbt to those of you who spare Curlos, Tammi, and Sherb


----------



## Coolio15

Just dropping an obligatory support post for my girl Julia<3 Hope she makes it as far as possible!


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Just dropping an obligatory support post for my girl Julia<3 Hope she makes it as far as possible!


I’m rooting for her to do well too!


----------



## saucySheep

Coolio15 said:


> Just dropping an obligatory support post for my girl Julia<3 Hope she makes it as far as possible!


Sorry but Julia will be my next cut
edit: kidding kidding but i *might* if she's an option : P


----------



## Asarena

Coolio15 said:


> Just dropping an obligatory support post for my girl Julia<3 Hope she makes it as far as possible!


As the one who nominated Julia, I will do my best to keep her around!


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> Sorry but Julia will be my next cut
> edit: kidding kidding but i *might* if she's an option : P


Next round will still involve cuts and saves, but it’ll be a little different. This difference might affect some decisions.


----------



## saucySheep

Bk1234 said:


> Next round will still involve cuts and saves, but it’ll be a little different. This difference might affect some decisions.


Will you force us to pick one fast-pass baby to let go???


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> Will you force us to pick one fast-pass baby to let go???


Maybe...


----------



## saucySheep

Bk1234 said:


> Maybe...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ok sorry that was an overreaction. Allow me to retain my ~ c a l m n e s s . ~ 

Uh. uhm. uhhmm... I think.... no.... uh, Tammi's too delicate to get axed to death... Sherb might get saved if I sacrifice him, but there's only a _chance... _Curlos? I guess most people think he's ok, but it's probably a little risky to give him up just yet.... uhhh...................... 

My babies need me


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ok sorry that was an overreaction. Allow me to retain my ~ c a l m n e s s . ~
> 
> Uh. uhm. uhhmm... I think.... no.... uh, Tammi's too delicate to get axed to death... Sherb might get saved if I sacrifice him, but there's only a _chance... _Curlos? I guess most people think he's ok, but it's probably a little risky to give him up just yet.... uhhh......................
> 
> My babies need me


We’ll see...


----------



## Bk1234

Just *bump*ing this so more people can see the results.


----------



## Bk1234

As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 4 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> As promised, here is a hint as to what Round 4 will entail. Post your guesses down below. ⬇ ⬇
> 
> View attachment 323659​


I have no clue but it must involve groups of some sort!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I have no clue but it must involve groups of some sort!


It does involve groups!!!


----------



## Emmsey

They are nook mile designs specific to the various airport colours on your island no? How that relates to villagers and their rankings no idea...

Maybe villagers will be grouped by species? Two by two like the ark.... that was mostly my imagination and not based on that picture in any way!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> They are nook mile designs specific to the various airport colours on your island no? How that relates to villagers and their rankings no idea...
> 
> Maybe villagers will be grouped by species? Two by two like the ark.... that was mostly my imagination and not based on that picture in any way!


Good guess. You’re right about the idea of groups.


----------



## Asarena

Maybe groups based on color somehow? I'm not really sure outside of it having something to do with groups though


----------



## Bk1234

I just wanted to say happy birthday to Raymond, one of our fast pass recipients!!!!


----------



## Bk1234

Round 4 will be posted tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 4: Group Cuts*​





After last week’s chaotic round 3, it is now time for an even more chaotic round! ​
*Round Details:* Each ranker will nominate 7 villagers. The ranker after them on the list (or first, for the last ranker) will then save 1 and divide the remaining 6 into two groups of 3. The remaining five rankers will then vote on whether to save Group 1 or Group 2 by posting their vote to the thread. A simple majority (3 votes) is all that is that is required to decide, so if the first three rankers to vote are unanimous, the other group will be eliminated.

The nominating ranker will be responsible for the write-ups for the three villagers cut. *Fast passes are still in effect, so you cannot nominate any fast pass recipients!!!!!*​*Nomination Order: *





@Asarena will be the first to nominate.
@WaileaNoRei will save someone and divide the remaining 6 villagers into two groups of 3
@Florence + The Machine @Pintuition @saucySheep @Verecund @Emmsey will then vote on which group to save.​


----------



## saucySheep

neat... 

so... nominate 7, cut one, divide the remaining 6 into 2 groups, then vote who to cut and save?

sounds crazy lol


----------



## Bk1234

saucySheep said:


> neat...
> 
> so... nominate 7, cut one, divide the remaining 6 into 2 groups, then vote who to cut and save?
> 
> sounds crazy lol


@Asarena will nominate seven. @WaileaNoRei will save one person and split the rest into two groups of three. The other rankers will vote on which group should be saved.


----------



## Asarena

The seven villagers I'm nominating are:
Punchy
Bianca
Caroline
Pekoe
Eunice
Fang
Julia

(I took the top 99 list and removed the fast past recipients from it, so hopefully these are all available!)


----------



## Bk1234

Thanks @Asarena !  @WaileaNoRei needs to pick one of those seven to save, and divide the remaining six into two groups of three.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I choose to save Punchy

the two groups are :

1. Eunice, Julia, Caroline 
2. Fang, pekoe, Bianca

yes I do have a a preference for which group gets saved, so hoping my fellow judges come through for me! 
Should be interesting.


----------



## Verecund

Save group 1/cut group 2, writeup to come.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Save group 1/cut group 2, writeup to come.


You don’t need to do a write-up for the cut group. That is @Asarena ’s job. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020

So far we have one vote to save group 1 and cut group 2!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I vote to save group 2!


----------



## Asarena

Okay, just to clarify, when it says "Rankers will be given two hours after they post their cut to post their three write-ups." Does that mean I only have two hours after one group has won to post my write ups? Or does it mean that I have to cut someone as well, and I have to post two hours after I cut them? Sorry, I'm just a bit confused because it says "after they make their cut", but I don't see anything about the person nominating cutting anyone. Hopefully it's the latter because I don't think I'll be able to do the write ups for at least a few hours from now


----------



## Emmsey

I vote to save group 2 also.


----------



## Pintuition

I vote to save group 2 as well!


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Okay, just to clarify, when it says "Rankers will be given two hours after they post their cut to post their three write-ups." Does that mean I only have two hours after one group has won to post my write ups? Or does it mean that I have to cut someone as well, and I have to post two hours after I cut them? Sorry, I'm just a bit confused because it says "after they make their cut", but I don't see anything about the person nominating cutting anyone. Hopefully it's the latter because I don't think I'll be able to do the write ups for at least a few hours from now


Sorry, this was a mistake on my part.  You can complete the write-ups after everyone has voted, though considering three rankers have voted to save group 2 you can start working on the write-ups for Eunice, Julia, and Caroline () now.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

really thought I could get Caroline through. I don’t know why, but I find her very compelling. I guess it shows I don’t really have a good understanding of who people like the most (/was maybe in denial on how popular one of the villagers in the list was)


----------



## Verecund

Yeah, the only reason I voted to cut group 2 was to save Caroline. I don’t think her group stood much of a chance against Fang and Pekoe though.


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> really thought I could get Caroline through. I don’t know why, but I find her very compelling. I guess it shows I don’t really have a good understanding of who people like the most (/was maybe in denial on how popular one of the villagers in the list was)





Verecund said:


> Yeah, the only reason I voted to cut group 2 was to save Caroline. I don’t think her group stood much of a chance against Fang and Pekoe though.


Caroline is one of my all-time favorite villagers, so thank you guys for trying to get her through.  I’m curious what @Asarena will say about Caroline in their write-up.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> Yeah, the only reason I voted to cut group 2 was to save Caroline. I don’t think her group stood much of a chance against Fang and Pekoe though.



honestly, I did not realize pekoe was popular! I didn’t have anything against her, I just never realized she was particularly popular.


----------



## Asarena

Okay, I'm back! I'll start working on the write ups~


----------



## Asarena

I'm just going to start off by saying that I actually liked group 1 more than group 2! I do like all of the villagers that I nominated though.


*Caroline*
I happen to like most of the squirrels, and Caroline is no exception. She's one of my favorite squirrels actually. I really like her bright fur and blue eyes. I can understand why others may dislike her though. While I like her bright color, other people may actually think of it as a flaw and prefer villagers with more neutral or toned down coloring. I think I've seen some people mention that they don't like her house interior in New Horizons as well, although I like it myself. I guess that could also be a factor in why people dislike her though. I love her, so it's hard to think of much criticism, but I assume people have their reasons for not saving her.







*Eunice*
Eunice has been one of my favorite villagers since the GameCube game. I will say though, that I don't like her house interior in New Horizons. It's a laundromat, which is nice if you like that I guess, but it's just not for me. I much preferred her interior in previous games with the classic sofa and grand piano. It reminded me of a grandmother's house, which is certainly better than a laundromat. That being said, she'll always be one of my favorites due to my fond memories of her even if she's made some questionable interior decorating choices recently. (Also, I still think Eunice should have been the one to win the counting sheep polls and be made into a collectible, but Vesta is cute too.)






*Julia*
I have to say that out of the three who were cut, Julia being cut saddens me the most. Eunice may have developed poor taste when it comes to decorating her house, and Caroline may be a bit bright for some people, but what is there to even dislike about Julia? I looked at her. I looked at a picture of her house. She's a peacock. A female peacock who has the appearance of a male peacock. She has big, pretty eyes, the beautiful male peacock coloring, and she's clearly the best of the ostrich villagers. And I like several of the ostrich villagers, so that's high praise coming from me. On top of that, have you seen the exterior of her house? It's so blue! Blue is my favorite color. The more I think about it, the more I'm wondering why I don't have Julia on my island yet. I would say something negative, but I've studied her Wiki page and have failed to find a single flaw. Is being too perfect a flaw? I'll go with that if it is.


----------



## Bk1234

It is now @WaileaNoRei to nominate seven villagers. 
@Florence + The Machine will then save someone and divide the remaining 6 villagers into two groups of 3. 
@Pintuition @saucySheep @Verecund @Emmsey @Asarena will then vote on which group to save.​


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> Well, this round has surely been a hectic one! It has brought the Top 140 all the way down to a Top 99!  Round 4 hints will be coming later in the week. For now, discuss the results of the latest round!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Top 99
> 
> 
> 
> Agnes
> Anabelle
> Apple
> Baabara
> Bam
> Bangle
> Beau
> Bianca
> Biff
> Blaire
> Bones
> Bruce
> Canberra
> Carmen
> Caroline
> Chadder
> Charlise
> Chevre
> Clay
> Coco
> Cole
> Colton
> Curlos
> Cyd
> Diana
> Dom
> Dotty
> Eloise
> Elvis
> Eunice
> Fang
> Filbert
> Flora
> Flurry
> Francine
> Freckles
> Frita
> Frobert
> Gabi
> Gala
> Genji
> Graham
> Hamlet
> Hans
> Ike
> Jacob/Jakey
> Judy
> Julia
> Kabuki
> Ken
> Kiki
> Kyle
> Lobo
> Mac
> Maple
> Marshal
> Megan
> Merengue
> Merry
> Mint
> Mitzi
> Moe
> Muffy
> Olaf
> Peanut
> Pekoe
> Penelope
> Phoebe
> Pietro
> Pinky
> Plucky
> Poncho
> Prince
> Punchy
> Raymond
> Reneigh
> Roald
> Rod
> Roscoe
> Rudy
> Savannah
> Sherb
> Spike
> Sprinkle
> Static
> Stinky
> Stitches
> Sylvana
> Tabby
> Tammi
> Tasha
> Timbra
> Ursala
> Vesta
> Vivian
> Wade
> Walker
> Whitney
> Yuka



I think someone is missing, because plucky is on this list and she was cut? Just asking because I am going through looking for my 7 nominees (which I will post when you give the word!)


----------



## Asarena

Wait, for last round each of the 7 judges picked 12 villagers and 6 were cut each time, so that would be a total of 42 villagers cut right? And 140-42=98 right? Or I could have messed up the math somewhere in there


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Wait, for last round each of the 7 judges picked 12 villagers and 6 were cut each time, so that would be a total of 42 villagers cut right? And 140-42=98 right? Or I could have messed up the math somewhere in there


I just discovered this after @WaileaNoRei mentioned Plucky. Yes, it is supposed to be a Top 98, omit Plucky. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> I think someone is missing, because plucky is on this list and she was cut? Just asking because I am going through looking for my 7 nominees (which I will post when you give the word!)


You can post them now.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Asarena said:


> Wait, for last round each of the 7 judges picked 12 villagers and 6 were cut each time, so that would be a total of 42 villagers cut right? And 140-42=98 right? Or I could have messed up the math somewhere in there


No, that makes sense! And that’s great, it means I can just take out plucky from the list I am using and no one has to comb through for someone left off! Great math sleuthing!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020

For my 7 I nominate: 

Gabi
Kiki
Mac
Rod
Static
Tasha
Wade


----------



## Bk1234

Thank you for the nominations @WaileaNoRei !  Now, @Florence + The Machine needs to save one villager split the remaining six into two groups of three. Then the remaining rankers will vote.


----------



## Emmsey

Question re the write up within 2 hours say the others vote and the one to cut is decided in the middle of my night? Is it just whenever I see it as the ranker and confirm the cut. The two hours starts from then? Just concerned re time zones don’t want to be too late.


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Question re the write up within 2 hours say the others vote and the one to cut is decided in the middle of my night? Is it just whenever I see it as the ranker and confirm the cut. The two hours starts from then? Just concerned re time zones don’t want to be too late.


Don’t worry about the two hour thing for this round. I know it’s a lot of write-ups for everyone to do. Just post them as soon as you can.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

WaileaNoRei said:


> No, that makes sense! And that’s great, it means I can just take out plucky from the list I am using and no one has to comb through for someone left off! Great math sleuthing!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020
> 
> For my 7 I nominate:
> 
> Gabi
> Kiki
> Mac
> Rod
> Static
> Tasha
> Wade


I save Wade, so the 2 groups will be:

Group 1: Kiki, Static, Rod
Group 2: Tasha, Mac, Gabi


----------



## Verecund

Voting to save group 2.


----------



## Asarena

I vote to save group 1


----------



## saucySheep

vote 2


----------



## Pintuition

Voting to save group 1!


----------



## Bk1234

@Emmsey ’s vote will be the tiebreaker!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Oh my gosh! What an exciting round! I take full credit


----------



## Emmsey

Sorry group 2- I vote group 1 to save.


----------



## Bk1234

Ok, that means @WaileaNoRei is responsible for write-ups for Tasha, Mac, and Gabi.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sorry all, for the late response! On Pacific time out here. Here's the write up -




Tasha - She's my least favorite of the three, but I also know a lot of people love her. The design of her eyes bothers me, they give her an odd tired look in my opinon. However, I love her coloring, it is very striking, and it sets her apart from a lot of the other snooties who tend to be more candy colored and pastely. I think her small size and her tired eyes could potentially end up being cute in game, since she's like an exhausted, sophisticated old lady, but also a tiny little thing. Then again, so far squirrels are the number one species i really want to love, and feel like they have everything i should love, but have not yet found one that is a favorite yet. Anyway, Tasha, you may not be for me, but you seem cool, and I'd choose you over a lot of other villagers, and probably not be too upset if you showed up randomly.




Mac - He's my favorite of this group, and currently on my short list when I'm island hopping. I didn't use to like his design at all. I thought his face looked too pinchy and that he looked too angry. But now, after seeing a few people on here who love him, most notable an unfortunate user who had some kind of glitch that caused him to move out, i have come to love his weird little face. He's got the little pig nose i seem to like (see Tabby and Graham, two of my favorites) and he kind of seems like he's be a fun dog best friend, a rough and tumble friend to play with. This vibe pretty much perfectly fits the jock personality too, which despite myself - my dislike of 'muscles' talk, and my personal opposite of jock approach to life, i have come to really like them. they have cute voices, and instead of seeming like 'cool' jocks, they mostly come across as *****y weirdos, which is infinitely preferable to me. This has gotten a bit off topic, but essentially - Mac, you are a smooshie face cutie and I love you! Sorry to see you go, while I also do understand why some don't love you.




Gabi - While this picture of Gabi is adorable, I go back and forth on whether I like her design, or very much don't like her design. Her nose is a bit large, and looks like a dog nose (this is something my husband dislikes in quite a few villagers and always points out, so now it gets stuck in my head too). her eyes are also not my favorite, cause they kind of have a blank look. Still, altogether I think she has a kind of cute, nerdy look...unless she doesn't look cute at all? I can never quite decide! One thing I do love are her freckles, which are always a plus for me on villagers, because I am also a freckle face. I do wonder what he overall coloring is. Is she all reddish brown except for her head? Why? Is only her lower half red-brown, like pants. [spends five minutes googling images of Gabi to try and find the answer by seeing her in different outfits]. - so it looks like she has a ring of red brown at her wrists where her yellow paws end and then her arms are white, which makes them look like sleeves, idk, it is still confusing. In conclusion, this is not what i set out to write, but I guess Gabi just confuses me. Still, sad to see her go, she is at least not boring, which is the worst thing a villager can be for me. 

Hope these write-ups will do, looking forward to the next nominations! We really created a pretty good group in our top 140.


----------



## misstayleigh

hellloooo I just want to say I have been lurking on this thread and it has been highly entertaining,,, thank u all for your insight even though cutting some of my favourites has been painful hahaha


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I believe that means I'm next to nominate? Here are the 7 I choose:
- Whitney
- Agnes
- Maple
- Kyle
- Biff
- Kabuki
- Coco

Also I went through the list of remaining villagers and removed the fast pass recipients plus the ones that have already been saved/cut this round. I checked it like 4 times so it should be accurate.


Spoiler



Anabelle
Apple
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Blaire
Bruce
Canberra
Carmen
Charlise
Chèvre
Clay
Colton
Diana
Dotty
Eloise
Elvis
Flora
Flurry
Freckles
Frita
Frobert
Gala
Genji
Graham
Hamlet
Hans
Ike
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Ken
Lobo
Megan
Merry
Mint
Mitzi
Moe
Muffy
Peanut
Phoebe
Pinky
Poncho
Prince
Reneigh
Roald
Rudy
Savannah
Spike
Sprinkle
Stitches
Sylvana
Timbra
Ursala
Vesta
Vivian
Walker



In regards to the last set of cuts/saves, I'm glad to see my plan worked. I know Kiki and Static are popular so I was hoping I could sneak Rod into the next round by putting him in their group.


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> I believe that means I'm next to nominate? Here are the 7 I choose:
> - Whitney
> - Agnes
> - Maple
> - Kyle
> - Biff
> - Kabuki
> - Coco
> 
> Also I went through the list of remaining villagers and removed the fast pass recipients plus the ones that have already been saved/cut this round. I checked it like 4 times so it should be accurate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anabelle
> Apple
> Baabara
> Bam
> Bangle
> Blaire
> Bruce
> Canberra
> Carmen
> Charlise
> Chèvre
> Clay
> Colton
> Diana
> Dotty
> Eloise
> Elvis
> Flora
> Flurry
> Freckles
> Frita
> Frobert
> Gala
> Genji
> Graham
> Hamlet
> Hans
> Ike
> Jacob/Jakey
> Judy
> Ken
> Lobo
> Megan
> Merry
> Mint
> Mitzi
> Moe
> Muffy
> Peanut
> Phoebe
> Pinky
> Poncho
> Prince
> Reneigh
> Roald
> Rudy
> Savannah
> Spike
> Sprinkle
> Stitches
> Sylvana
> Timbra
> Ursala
> Vesta
> Vivian
> Walker
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the last set of cuts/saves, I'm glad to see my plan worked. I know Kiki and Static are popular so I was hoping I could sneak Rod into the next round by putting him in their group.


Thank you!!!!  It is now @Pintuition ’s turn to save one villager, and split the remaining six into two groups of three.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



misstayleigh said:


> hellloooo I just want to say I have been lurking on this thread and it has been highly entertaining,,, thank u all for your insight even though cutting some of my favourites has been painful hahaha


This means so much!  I’m glad you’re entertained, but I’m sorry about your favorites.


----------



## Pintuition

I choose to save Maple!

Group 1: Kyle, Kabuki, Biff
Group 2: Whitney, Agnes, Coco


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Argh, I hate having to vote to save Whitney, but I love Agnes so much! @Bk1234 you are diabolical 
 Haha, I vote to save group 2. (Also, sorry Biff!)


----------



## saucySheep

GROUP 1 AHDSAHFESA 
vote group 1 and win 3,000 tbt c:

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> Argh, I hate having to vote to save Whitney, but I love Agnes so much! @Bk1234 you are diabolical
> Haha, I vote to save group 2. (Also, sorry Biff!)


noOOOOOOO TAKE IT BACK AGNES IS NOT WORTH IT FOR WHITNEY

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



misstayleigh said:


> hellloooo I just want to say I have been lurking on this thread and it has been highly entertaining,,, thank u all for your insight even though cutting some of my favourites has been painful hahaha


Aha yes it's quite a fun lil thread c: i lofe the writeups


----------



## Aquilla

y'all, please protect my child Kabuki. I've been keeping up with this thread and thoroughly enjoy reading along so thank you so much for keeping me entertained :'D I'm really happy to see some less popular villagers having a chance to shine (even though everyone's sleeping on Colton smh)


----------



## saucySheep

Rayuka said:


> y'all, please protect my child Kabuki. I've been keeping up with this thread and thoroughly enjoy reading along so thank you so much for keeping me entertained :'D I'm really happy to see some less popular villagers having a chance to shine (even though everyone's sleeping on Colton smh)


dude i stan for Kabuki, and I also hecking want Colton to live for just a lil longer (eh... maybe not _win, _obviously that's Tammi's job)
glad you've been liking it!! Say, are my write-ups any good?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

saucySheep said:


> GROUP 1 AHDSAHFESA
> vote group 1 and win 3,000 tbt c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> 
> noOOOOOOO TAKE IT BACK AGNES IS NOT WORTH IT FOR WHITNEY



Haha, I was very torn, and I hate it honestly. But on the other hand I also am not big on Kyle, I think he looks kind of creepy, so in then end I just couldn’t give up Agnes. At least if Agnes does end up getting cut I will have some consultation though.




Rayuka said:


> y'all, please protect my child Kabuki. I've been keeping up with this thread and thoroughly enjoy reading along so thank you so much for keeping me entertained :'D I'm really happy to see some less popular villagers having a chance to shine (even though everyone's sleeping on Colton smh)



I do think Kabuki is one of the best designs in the game, tbh, and regret that I didn’t click with him when he was on my island.


----------



## Verecund

Voting to save group 2.


----------



## Aquilla

saucySheep said:


> dude i stan for Kabuki, and I also hecking want Colton to live for just a lil longer (eh... maybe not _win, _obviously that's Tammi's job)
> glad you've been liking it!! Say, are my write-ups any good?


They definitely are fun to read! I love the contrast between the write-ups, everyone has a specific way of wording things and approaching the challenges. I'm very pleased to see the praise for Kabuki and Colton, I can now happily disappear again lol




WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha, I was very torn, and I hate it honestly. But on the other hand I also am not big on Kyle, I think he looks kind of creepy, so in then end I just couldn’t give up Agnes. At least if Agnes does end up getting cut I will have some consultation though.
> 
> I do think Kabuki is one of the best designs in the game, tbh, and regret that I didn’t click with him when he was on my island.


Understandable, sometimes it just doesn't work out  When Kabuki wears the Kitsune mask I gifted him it looks so cute (unlike the human characters, the villagers wear them like a hair clip on the side of the head)


----------



## Emmsey

I vote to save group 1- Kabuki


----------



## Asarena

I vote to save group 2


----------



## Emmsey

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Asarena

Honestly, I was torn between wanting to save Whitney and not wanting to save Coco, but I'm mostly apathetic towards all of the villagers in group 1, so group 2 it was.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I was hoping that this would be my chance to get Whitney and Coco out of the competition, but I should've seen this coming with how popular they both are. Regardless, here are my write-ups for the 3 who got cut.

*Kyle*
In all honestly, the wolves are one of my least favorite species overall. There's something about their weirdly long faces and the spikes on the backs of their heads that doesn't sit well with me. Kyle is one of my least favorites within the species, which is mostly due to his half-closed eyes. I'm not really a fan of this type of "lazy" eyes that Nintendo seems to like to give to a bunch of different villagers, but I can at least appreciate the fact that Kyle's design is based on the African wild dog. He used to be infamous in the NL community for having one of the worst house exteriors in the entire game, but he got a bit of an upgrade in NH. I get that he's supposed to be part of a band, and that's why his house is filled with instruments, but I kinda feel bad for him because it's pretty barren otherwise and he doesn't even have a place to sleep. I won't be sad to see him go.






*Kabuki*
He definitely has the best design out of the three getting eliminated this round. He's very distinctive and I really like the pink detailing on the ends of his paws and at the tip of his tail, plus cranky is my personal favorite out of the 8 personality types. There are so many different cat villagers in the game that some of them inevitably get tossed by the wayside, but Kabuki has such a memorable design that he manages to stand out despite the overabundance of felines. His house design is simple yet cozy, and he actually has amenities like a bed and toilet that a real living being would need in their house (not really related, but do any of the cats have a litter box in their house? That would fit their theme better, but would also be kinda gross lol). Kabuki was also one of the villagers that had their default outfits improved the most between NL and NH; the yukata is perfect on him. I'm not sure what to add besides the fact that Kabuki didn't deserve the injustice of being cut yet.






*Biff*
I used to be biased against the hippos in NL, but their improved NH model has changed my mind. Biff is very cute now, and his little tail is probably my favorite thing about him. I also think that his new red color suits him much better than the weird brownish hue that he used to be pre-NH. The gold shirt looks way better on him than that ugly shirt he used to wear too. His house exterior is *aggressively* red, which could be an issue for some people, and the interior has almost nothing inside. It's like he's living in an alleyway, which is kinda sad imo. Anyway, he's cute and I plan on having him in my town at some point because I still haven't decided on which jock I want.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Florence + The Machine said:


> I was hoping that this would be my chance to get Whitney and Coco out of the competition, but I should've seen this coming with how popular they both are. Regardless, here are my write-ups for the 3 who got cut.
> 
> *Kyle*
> In all honestly, the wolves are one of my least favorite species overall. There's something about their weirdly long faces and the spikes on the backs of their heads that doesn't sit well with me. Kyle is one of my least favorites within the species, which is mostly due to his half-closed eyes. I'm not really a fan of this type of "lazy" eyes that Nintendo seems to like to give to a bunch of different villagers, but I can at least appreciate the fact that Kyle's design is based on the African wild dog. He used to be infamous in the NL community for having one of the worst house exteriors in the entire game, but he got a bit of an upgrade in NH. I get that he's supposed to be part of a band, and that's why his house is filled with instruments, but I kinda feel bad for him because it's pretty barren otherwise and he doesn't even have a place to sleep. I won't be sad to see him go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kabuki*
> He definitely has the best design out of the three getting eliminated this round. He's very distinctive and I really like the pink detailing on the ends of his paws and at the tip of his tail, plus cranky is my personal favorite out of the 8 personality types. There are so many different cat villagers in the game that some of them inevitably get tossed by the wayside, but Kabuki has such a memorable design that he manages to stand out despite the overabundance of felines. His house design is simple yet cozy, and he actually has amenities like a bed and toilet that a real living being would need in their house (not really related, but do any of the cats have a litter box in their house? That would fit their theme better, but would also be kinda gross lol). Kabuki was also one of the villagers that had their default outfits improved the most between NL and NH; the yukata is perfect on him. I'm not sure what to add besides the fact that Kabuki didn't deserve the injustice of being cut yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biff*
> I used to be biased against the hippos in NL, but their improved NH model has changed my mind. Biff is very cute now, and his little tail is probably my favorite thing about him. I also think that his new red color suits him much better than the weird brownish hue that the used to be pre-NH. The gold shirt looks way better on him than that ugly shirt he used to wear too. His house exterior is *aggressively* red, which could be an issue for some people, and the interior has almost nothing inside. It's like he's living in an alleyway, which is kinda sad imo. Anyway, he's cute and I plan on having him in my town at some point because I still haven't decided on which jock I want.




 I voted against this group, but still so so sad to see Biff and Kabuki go!
Also I agree completely about the wolf design - the head proportions are odd to me and why are they so spiky?Why do they have tails that are stiff spikes/ maces when the other animals with long tails have tails that move and wave so cutely.

this was a tough round, ngl. @saucySheep, I really let you down and will pay you a 10tbt apology fee. I guess I really love Agnes that much.


----------



## Bk1234

Well that was an exciting group of villagers!  I will admit that I am sad to see Kyle go...  Anyway, it is now @Pintuition ’s turn to post their seven nominees. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Rayuka said:


> y'all, please protect my child Kabuki. I've been keeping up with this thread and thoroughly enjoy reading along so thank you so much for keeping me entertained :'D I'm really happy to see some less popular villagers having a chance to shine (even though everyone's sleeping on Colton smh)


Sorry about Kabuki...  I’m glad you at least find this entertaining!


----------



## saucySheep

i hate all of you lol


----------



## Coolio15

Asarena said:


> I'm just going to start off by saying that I actually liked group 1 more than group 2! I do like all of the villagers that I nominated though.
> 
> 
> *Caroline*
> I happen to like most of the squirrels, and Caroline is no exception. She's one of my favorite squirrels actually. I really like her bright fur and blue eyes. I can understand why others may dislike her though. While I like her bright color, other people may actually think of it as a flaw and prefer villagers with more neutral or toned down coloring. I think I've seen some people mention that they don't like her house interior in New Horizons as well, although I like it myself. I guess that could also be a factor in why people dislike her though. I love her, so it's hard to think of much criticism, but I assume people have their reasons for not saving her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eunice*
> Eunice has been one of my favorite villagers since the GameCube game. I will say though, that I don't like her house interior in New Horizons. It's a laundromat, which is nice if you like that I guess, but it's just not for me. I much preferred her interior in previous games with the classic sofa and grand piano. It reminded me of a grandmother's house, which is certainly better than a laundromat. That being said, she'll always be one of my favorites due to my fond memories of her even if she's made some questionable interior decorating choices recently. (Also, I still think Eunice should have been the one to win the counting sheep polls and be made into a collectible, but Vesta is cute too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Julia*
> I have to say that out of the three who were cut, Julia being cut saddens me the most. Eunice may have developed poor taste when it comes to decorating her house, and Caroline may be a bit bright for some people, but what is there to even dislike about Julia? I looked at her. I looked at a picture of her house. She's a peacock. A female peacock who has the appearance of a male peacock. She has big, pretty eyes, the beautiful male peacock coloring, and she's clearly the best of the ostrich villagers. And I like several of the ostrich villagers, so that's high praise coming from me. On top of that, have you seen the exterior of her house? It's so blue! Blue is my favorite color. The more I think about it, the more I'm wondering why I don't have Julia on my island yet. I would say something negative, but I've studied her Wiki page and have failed to find a single flaw. Is being too perfect a flaw? I'll go with that if it is.



RIP @ Julia being cut </3
At least queen of the pigs Agnes has made it through this next round, def one of the girlies who I'm hoping makes it far!


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> RIP @ Julia being cut </3
> At least queen of the pigs Agnes has made it through this next round, def one of the girlies who I'm hoping makes it far!


Yeah, I was sad to see Julia go too...  I’m glad you still have someone to root for though!


----------



## Pintuition

Here’s my seven picks:

Flora
Frita 
Genji
Megan
Phoebe
Roald
Vesta


----------



## Bk1234

It is @saucySheep ’s turn to save one villager and divide the remaining six into two groups of three.


----------



## saucySheep

I choose to save Genji

group 1: megan, frita, roald
group 2: flora, pheobe, vesta 

did my best to make the groups equal in villager niceness if that makes sense


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Great groups! I vote to save group 1 - but it’s tough! Both are good groups!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm only here to watch, but man I'm excited


----------



## Emmsey

I save group 2 - for Vesta naturally.


----------



## Pintuition

I legitimately don't know how I'd vote on this one. I'm glad I don't have to. Honestly in either group there's some tough cuts. Interested to see how this round plays out!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I vote to save group 1. Please don’t let me down; Megan needs to stay in


----------



## Verecund

Voting to save group 1.


----------



## Asarena

Well, my vote isn't needed, but I would've voted to save group 1 as well~


----------



## Bk1234

Just waiting for @saucySheep ‘s write-ups for Flora, Phoebe, and Vesta. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 5, 2020



Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm only here to watch, but man I'm excited


Welcome, I’m glad you’re excited for this!


----------



## saucySheep

ooof. rip vesta. though i hate flora and pheobe, so this should be easy enough

Flora:
Flora.... is just... ew. Please no. The bright pink hurts my eyes. And the white on her fast as a horrible contrast. I guess I like the heart shape... but... ehh. Her eyes look blank and dead inside - not something I'd want on my island. She also seems like a recovering emo with her picture quote "pink is the new black". What, did someone inject her with pinky-happy-sappy? I guess I like the house interior a lil bit... though it's a bit sad to look at. Imagine being the only flamingo out of all the 450 other animal friends in the game and having to surround yourself with fake flamingos in your house so you could have some friends. 


Spoiler: Not my photo









Phoebe:
Phoebe.. really sends the wrong vibes.... she's very, uh, unique, but... again, far too bright for me. (If you couldn't already tell, I prefer darker colored villagers, with the exception of Sherb, Tammi, and Dom). First of all. Her house. SHE LIVES IN A FRIKING VOLCANO. SHE'S GOING TO BURN DOWN THE ISLAND. Ok.. ok.... Her eyes seems just as blank as Flora's, but with weird makeup that makes her look like a snooty. Also ahh,, the red, yellow and orange clashing with the specks of blue may be pleasing to some but I find it to make her appear very unorganized. Idk. she just makes my eyes unhappy. 


Spoiler: phoobe 









Vesta:
Oh crap. I hate to see any sheep left behind. This is painful. 
As you all already know, I have absolutely nothing against any type of sheep - vesta including. She's adorable. I lovE her. Loving the fall-colored horns, the not-so-blank-and-totally-not-creepy face, and the overall simplistic and happy vibe she gives me. At the very least, she definitely _looks _like a normal. Probably one of my favorite normals - most of the others have some dumb grown-up look about them (sorry, Gala.... but I prefer to think of normals as younger than 50). Her house is really unique and really fits the personality - though it may look better without so much white. Sorry Vesta *crys in sheep language* 


Spoiler: Im sorry vesta :c


----------



## Coolio15

saucySheep said:


> ooof. rip vesta. though i hate flora and pheobe, so this should be easy enough
> 
> Flora:
> Flora.... is just... ew. Please no. The bright pink hurts my eyes. And the white on her fast as a horrible contrast. I guess I like the heart shape... but... ehh. Her eyes look blank and dead inside - not something I'd want on my island. She also seems like a recovering emo with her picture quote "pink is the new black". What, did someone inject her with pinky-happy-sappy? I guess I like the house interior a lil bit... though it's a bit sad to look at. Imagine being the only flamingo out of all the 450 other animal friends in the game and having to surround yourself with fake flamingos in your house so you could have some friends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not my photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324716
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe:
> Phoebe.. really sends the wrong vibes.... she's very, uh, unique, but... again, far too bright for me. (If you couldn't already tell, I prefer darker colored villagers, with the exception of Sherb, Tammi, and Dom). First of all. Her house. SHE LIVES IN A FRIKING VOLCANO. SHE'S GOING TO BURN DOWN THE ISLAND. Ok.. ok.... Her eyes seems just as blank as Flora's, but with weird makeup that makes her look like a snooty. Also ahh,, the red, yellow and orange clashing with the specks of blue may be pleasing to some but I find it to make her appear very unorganized. Idk. she just makes my eyes unhappy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: phoobe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324721
> 
> 
> 
> Vesta:
> Oh crap. I hate to see any sheep left behind. This is painful.
> As you all already know, I have absolutely nothing against any type of sheep - vesta including. She's adorable. I lovE her. Loving the fall-colored horns, the not-so-blank-and-totally-not-creepy face, and the overall simplistic and happy vibe she gives me. At the very least, she definitely _looks _like a normal. Probably one of my favorite normals - most of the others have some dumb grown-up look about them (sorry, Gala.... but I prefer to think of normals as younger than 50). Her house is really unique and really fits the personality - though it may look better without so much white. Sorry Vesta *crys in sheep language*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Im sorry vesta :c
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324723


RIP Phoebe RIP Flora RIP Birds
At least Roald and Megan survive though<3


----------



## Bk1234

@saucySheep ’s turn to nominate seven villagers.


----------



## saucySheep

Alrighty...
(sorry if there's any repeats)
prince
lobo
hans
ike
diana
charlise
bam


----------



## Verecund

Saving Bam, and the groups are:

Group 1: Diana, Ike, Lobo
Group 2: Charlise, Hans, Prince


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Sorry Ike, I love you, but must cut group 1! I vote to save group 2!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I vote to save group 1

sorry to my boy Hans but Charlise and Prince aren’t worth it


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I am feeling my worst petty feelings, but please vote against group one! I will bargain to save or cut someone in the future!


----------



## Verecund

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am feeling my worst petty feelings, but please vote against group one! I will bargain to save or cut someone in the future!


I'll vote against group one! It won't count, but... :P

Although honestly, I'm hoping for group one to get saved


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> I'll vote against group one! It won't count, but...
> 
> Although honestly, I'm hoping for group one to get saved



i appreciate the gesture nonetheless! Haha, I do love Ike so much that that will at least be some consolation if group one (unfortunately) gets saved. Might as well attempt some strategery though, right


----------



## Asarena

I vote to save group 2 because I love Charlise and Hans~

I like the villagers in group 1 as well though


----------



## Pintuition

Voting group #2 for the king himself, Hans!


----------



## misstayleigh

late but phoebe and flora should not have been booted in vain for m*gan..... i am AGHAST


----------



## Bk1234

Group #2 is safe, meaning @Verecund is responsible for Diana, Ike, and Lobo’s write-ups.  (How could you guys eliminate my favorite villager?! )


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Woohoo! I’m so happy!


----------



## Toska

I'm no judge but Diana just got cut :'(

Hopefully some of my other villagers can make it through! Personally rooting for Filbert most, and he got a fast pass!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> I'm no judge but Diana just got cut :'(
> 
> Hopefully some of my other villagers can make it through! Personally rooting for Filbert most, and he got a fast pass!


I’m sad too, she’s my favorite villager of all-time!  I expected it to happen though, considering she’s very popular.


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> I’m sad too, she’s my favorite villager of all-time!  I expected it to happen though, considering she’s very popular.


It personally hurt me to vote against Diana.


----------



## Emmsey

Not needed as a vote but I also would have saved Group 2 for Prince only. I mean have you guys seen him in a monocle the dude is a LEGEND!


----------



## Verecund

I think the nominating ranker was originally supposed to do the write-ups, but since saucySheep did the last set of write-ups and I enjoy doing the writing, here you go. :P

(Also, I know I'm nominating next, but since I have a test and a bunch of back-to-back classes this morning, I likely won't be able to post them for about 5-8 hours depending on how things go since I also want to put some thought into them first; sorry in advance for the delay!)


Diana is a villager I'd have considered targeting later, but I didn't want her out this early so it's kind of sad. She's got a cool design; I like her swirl and the pastel blue/purple/pink go well together. I like her blush and cool-shaped eyes, too! Not one of my favourites but she seems like a cool villager to get; I could see myself liking her a lot if I ever got her. I like the snooty personality and the deer model and I think Diana does the combination justice. I was mainly aiming to save Lobo this round but since Diana's the only other one I liked I was hoping I could save both considering they're decently popular. Alas, both of them have fallen and clearly my strategy did not pay off. Maybe next time.





​I don't really care for Ike; I'm not a fan of the colour scheme or the jagged fur patterns on him. I don't really like the shape of his eyes either, and same with the bear species in general; there are a few bears that are cute enough for me to like, but Ike just doesn't cut it. Looking back, I'm not really sure why I put him in this group, but at least he's not one I cared about saving. Unfortunately, there's not really anything about him that I like, but I've also never had him so maybe he'd grow on me if he moved in. But until then, farewell, Ike.




Aww, I love Lobo, and I'm really sad to see him go out so early, but a slight consolation is that his write-up will be complimentary. I don't like most of the cranky villagers' designs, but Lobo looks pretty cool; he's probably my favourite wolf and one of my favourite crankies. His big yellow eyes and his fur pattern look pretty nice, and his green bomber jacket suits him perfectly! I've also had him in a few of my towns, most recently on my last WW town which I abandoned as soon as NH released where I never let him go. I had him there for over a year where he eventually gave me some really sweet, heartwarming dialogue, and I loved him. His NH picture looks awesome, too! (Same background as Ike's, now that I'm seeing them next to each other.)


----------



## Pintuition

Verecund said:


> I think the nominating ranker was originally supposed to do the write-ups, but since saucySheep did the last set of write-ups and I enjoy doing the writing, here you go.
> 
> (Also, I know I'm nominating next, but since I have a test and a bunch of back-to-back classes this morning, I likely won't be able to post them for about 5-8 hours depending on how things go since I also want to put some thought into them first; sorry in advance for the delay!)
> 
> 
> Diana is a villager I'd have considered targeting later, but I didn't want her out this early so it's kind of sad. She's got a cool design; I like her swirl and the pastel blue/purple/pink go well together. I like her blush and cool-shaped eyes, too! Not one of my favourites but she seems like a cool villager to get; I could see myself liking her a lot if I ever got her. I like the snooty personality and the deer model and I think Diana does the combination justice. I was mainly aiming to save Lobo this round but since Diana's the only other one I liked I was hoping I could save both considering they're decently popular. Alas, both of them have fallen and clearly my strategy did not pay off. Maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I don't really care for Ike; I'm not a fan of the colour scheme or the jagged fur patterns on him. I don't really like the shape of his eyes either, and same with the bear species in general; there are a few bears that are cute enough for me to like, but Ike just doesn't cut it. Looking back, I'm not really sure why I put him in this group, but at least he's not one I cared about saving. Unfortunately, there's not really anything about him that I like, but I've also never had him so maybe he'd grow on me if he moved in. But until then, farewell, Ike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I love Lobo, and I'm really sad to see him go out so early, but a slight consolation is that his write-up will be complimentary. I don't like most of the cranky villagers' designs, but Lobo looks pretty cool; he's probably my favourite wolf and one of my favourite crankies. His big yellow eyes and his fur pattern look pretty nice, and his green bomber jacket suits him perfectly! I've also had him in a few of my towns, most recently on my last WW town which I abandoned as soon as NH released where I never let him go. I had him there for over a year where he eventually gave me some really sweet, heartwarming dialogue, and I loved him. His NH picture looks awesome, too! (Same background as Ike's, now that I'm seeing them next to each other.)


I was wondering why I didn't get to do one of those last few write-ups! I think somewhere we got our wires crossed in the last few rounds!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Seeing Ike’s sweet face makes me so sad to see him go. I could not have done it for anyone less than Diana.

 I just feel like she kinda looks like someone dipped fuchsia in bleach. I also think one of the best parts of most of the other deer villagers is is how warm and natural their color palettes are. Next to them she just looks artificial and faded out, to me at least.

Sorry Diana fans, obviously people like who they like and a lot of people seem to love Diana, so feel free to pay me no mind.

 She just seems so...lackluster and boring next to the other snooty designs and the other villagers on this list. Unfortunately, extra exposure to her via dream islands solidified my dislike of her rather than turning it around.

sorry for accidentally doing an extra write-up! I didn’t mean to, just had a lot of feeling on this one.

RIP, Ike


----------



## saucySheep

gropup 2

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2020

YESS DIANA GOT OUTTA HERE ASDWD3FSDSD


----------



## Verecund

My nominations:

- Bangle
- Elvis
- Flurry
- Hamlet
- Spike
- Stitches
- Vivian


----------



## Emmsey

It's finally me! Save Stitches. Groups as below:
GROUP 1: Hamlet, Flurry, Spike
GROUP 2: Bangle, Elvis, Vivian


----------



## Asarena

I vote to save group 2 for Bangle! There's really only one villager from each group that I like this time though. The one I like in group 1 is Spike~


----------



## Pintuition

I vote to save group 1! 100% for Flurry and Hamlet!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I hate these groups. I love them both. But I have to go with saving Bangle, she’s my girl!  So I vote to save group 2.

love flurry too, and very fond of Spike. Even hamlet has grown on me, because he is a hamster.

But...Bangle! So glad to see another Bangle fan too, @Asarena


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> I think the nominating ranker was originally supposed to do the write-ups, but since saucySheep did the last set of write-ups and I enjoy doing the writing, here you go.


Jeez, I’m a mess.  Thanks for doing them anyway.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I vote to save group 2! Elvis is one of my favorites and he has to stay in, even if I don’t really care about Bangle and Vivian. Rip Spike though


----------



## Bk1234

Group 2 is SAFE! @Verecund would you mind doing write-ups for Hamlet, Flurry, and Spike? If not, I’ll do them.


----------



## saucySheep

group 2, for vivian naturally > : )


----------



## Verecund

I don't mind Hamlet, but he's on the plainer side for me. The gold and sky blue look great together for his ears, but he's mostly just gold and... light gold? His hair swirl looks kind of weird for some reason, and I also don't like how his eyelids are crescent-shaped; it just looks off-putting to me. He's still fairly cute, just not enough to stick in my mind. Apart from that, there's not enough that makes me really want him. The hamsters are a species I feel like I should like, but there aren't many of them that I really care for. I think Hamlet's one of the better hamsters, though, and I like his theme. I wasn't sure what to do with him at first - to nominate or not to nominate, that was the question! But now Hamlet is dead. Too bad.





Flurry is a villager that I really want to like, and I kind of do, but she has some glaring details that I can't get past. I like her white and cyan colours, but her lack of nose irks me. In most villagers, I wouldn't care, but the fact that Flurry has a muzzle that has enough room so that it looks like she's _supposed _to have a nose is weird - like the developers forgot to put it on, or maybe she had one and it fell off due to frostbite or something (that's why they call her Flurry! *gasp*). I don't know, but it's just weird. Why would they make it that size/shape if she has no nose? I don't really like how thick her eyebrows are, either; they're too thick and I just don't feel like they suit her. She has the potential to be really cute but a couple of details prevent me from really liking her.




​I actually like Spike; I didn't use to, but his appearance has grown on me. I think he's one of the better crankies and I like how his gold accents are actually shiny in NH. The shape of his eyes is pretty cool, and the scar gives him character. I love how the orange and light blue go together as well! The rhinos are actually a pretty cool species - I wouldn't expect to like them, but I don't think I dislike any of the ones in NH. Unfortunately, when I was trying to figure out who to nominate, I couldn't really find many options; most of the available villagers were ones I didn't want to get eliminated yet (which I was surprised to realize), and certain other villagers on my target list are ones I'm banking on taking out later. I hadn't really wanted him to get taken out, but better him than most of the others, I guess.


----------



## Bk1234

To close out this round, it is now time for @Emmsey ’s nominations (seven villagers.)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> I don't mind Hamlet, but he's on the plainer side for me. The gold and sky blue look great together for his ears, but he's mostly just gold and... light gold? His hair swirl looks kind of weird for some reason, and I also don't like how his eyelids are crescent-shaped; it just looks off-putting to me. He's still fairly cute, just not enough to stick in my mind. Apart from that, there's not enough that makes me really want him. The hamsters are a species I feel like I should like, but there aren't many of them that I really care for. I think Hamlet's one of the better hamsters, though, and I like his theme. I wasn't sure what to do with him at first - to nominate or not to nominate, that was the question! But now Hamlet is dead. Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flurry is a villager that I really want to like, and I kind of do, but she has some glaring details that I can't get past. I like her white and cyan colours, but her lack of nose irks me. In most villagers, I wouldn't care, but the fact that Flurry has a muzzle that has enough room so that it looks like she's _supposed _to have a nose is weird - like the developers forgot to put it on, or maybe she had one and it fell off due to frostbite or something (that's why they call her Flurry! *gasp*). I don't know, but it's just weird. Why would they make it that size/shape if she has no nose? I don't really like how thick her eyebrows are, either; they're too thick and I just don't feel like they suit her. She has the potential to be really cute but a couple of details prevent me from really liking her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I actually like Spike; I didn't use to, but his appearance has grown on me. I think he's one of the better crankies and I like how his gold accents are actually shiny in NH. The shape of his eyes is pretty cool, and the scar gives him character. I love how the orange and light blue go together as well! The rhinos are actually a pretty cool species - I wouldn't expect to like them, but I don't think I dislike any of the ones in NH. Unfortunately, when I was trying to figure out who to nominate, I couldn't really find many options; most of the available villagers were ones I didn't want to get eliminated yet (which I was surprised to realize), and certain other villagers on my target list are ones I'm banking on taking out later. I hadn't really wanted him to get taken out, but better him than most of the others, I guess.


 Great villager summaries! I especially love how I actually really love flurry but your description of her is dead on! She’s never quite in my definite favorites/ permanent villagers. I do love her and think she’s adorable - but there are some details to her design I wish I could tweak a little (pale blue colors and muzzle color primarily for me).

Anyway, really enjoyed reading these!


----------



## Emmsey

As it's going to require my brain to figure out who’s left and it’s (and I) have gone to bed literally. I shall bring you the list in the morning- my morning at least!


----------



## Emmsey

Okay... drum roll this legitimately took ages to figure out who was left so apologies if I've made a mistake along the line. I nominate:

Chevre
Clay
Colton
Dotty
Eloise
Gala
Graham


----------



## Bk1234

Ol, it is now @Asarena ’s turn to save one villager and split the remaining six into two groups of three.


----------



## Asarena

Save Colton!

Group 1: Chevre, Eloise, and Gala
Group 2: Clay, Dotty, and Graham


----------



## Pintuition

Save group one, cut group two!


----------



## Verecund

Dang, I love Dotty, but I can't justify cutting Chevre, Eloise, and Gala to save her.

Voting to save group one.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I also vote to save group one!


----------



## Asarena

Yay, I was hoping group one would be saved~

I do like Clay though, so sorry to Clay!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I am so so sad! Even though it doesn’t matter I want to register that I would have voted to save group 2 - Clay and Graham are two of the best of their respective personality types!

and Dotty has psycho eyes when she gets excited, also a huge plus!

Don’t mind me, I’ll just be crying over here


----------



## Bk1234

To conclude this round, @Emmsey needs to post their write-ups for Clay, Dotty, and Graham.


----------



## Aquilla

Asarena said:


> Save Colton!
> 
> Group 1: Chevre, Eloise, and Gala
> Group 2: Clay, Dotty, and Graham



Ahh bless your heart! I'm not sure what would have happened to me if Colton had been voted out


----------



## Asarena

Rayuka said:


> Ahh bless your heart! I'm not sure what would have happened to me if Colton had been voted out



❤ I was torn between saving Colton and Chevre since I love them both, but I had hope that Chevre's group would be saved, so I went with Colton!


----------



## Emmsey

Clay, what can I say. I had hoped it wouldn't have gone down this way buddy. I personally think Clay is awesome I love his design his house looks awesome and for a long time I had wanted him for my island. There's just one thing bugging me which I am sure is the one thing on everyone elses lips.... the eyes (or lack of). Those cold dead dark slits are the stuff of nightmares. I mean are there actually any eyes there hidden behind the darkness or is he just and all seeing all knowing blind hamster? Who knows?

Dotty! I can actually say I've never come across you but you are actually pretty cute. I don't currently have any peppy's so I can't comment on her personality apart from naturally she is bound to be a superstar one day. Her house is green... my favourite color its all going swimmingly perhaps I should add her to my list. Her design is what you'd call basic, shes neither cute nor colourful but for every Pietro an island needs a dotty. Sorry to see you go!

Graham. The one I was thankful to cut. I mean those mole like beady eyes hidden behind harry potter style round glasses. Those buck teeth.  That giant pig snout nose....That whole look just isn't doing it for me. I mean for a start its trying too hard and well its just weird. I do love the smug personality and do have many on my island so he has that side going for him. The guy has cardboard sofa's I mean could he scream I have personal hygeine issues any more. Sorry Graham but its curtains for you mate!


----------



## Bk1234

Thank you for those write-ups @Emmsey !  Round 4 is now finished!!!!! This round has brought our Top 98 all the way down to a Top 77! 


Spoiler: Top 77



Agnes
Anabelle
Apple
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Beau
Bianca
Blaire
Bones
Bruce
Canberra
Carmen
Chadder
Charlise
Chevre
Coco
Cole
Colton
Curlos
Cyd
Dom
Eloise
Elvis
Fang
Filbert
Francine
Freckles
Frita
Frobert
Gala
Genji
Hans
Jacob/Jakey
Judy
Ken
Kiki
Maple
Marshal
Megan
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Mitzi
Moe
Muffy
Olaf
Peanut
Pekoe
Penelope
Pietro
Pinky
Poncho
Prince
Punchy
Raymond
Reneigh
Roald
Rod
Roscoe
Rudy
Savannah
Sherb
Sprinkle
Static
Stinky
Stitches
Sylvana
Tabby
Tammi
Timbra
Ursala
Vivian
Wade
Walker
Whitney
Yuka



Here’s a little hint for Round 5:
_This round should be short and sweet, but the decisions that need to be made certainly aren’t a treat._​


----------



## Bk1234

Just *bump*ing this so everyone sees the conclusion of Round 4!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

RIP graham and clay   My poor little hamsters really suffered this round

Thanks everyone! Great write-ups @Emmsey, you cut me to the heart and I am now dead, but I loved them.

finally, just thought I’d add a picture of my favorite thing about dotty. I didn’t get a good pic of it, so not my pic:






Can’t wait for round 5!


----------



## Asarena

Based on the hint, my guess for round 5 is that it will have something to do with the fast pass villagers


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Based on the hint, my guess for round 5 is that it will have something to do with the fast pass villagers


----------



## Verecund

RIP Caroline, Lobo, Gabi, Tasha, and Dotty, even though I reluctantly had a hand in Dotty's elimination (and kind of Lobo's, too). :(
Caroline shall live on in my avatar!


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> RIP Caroline, Lobo, Gabi, Tasha, and Dotty, even though I reluctantly had a hand in Dotty's elimination (and kind of Lobo's, too).
> Caroline shall live on in my avatar!


Caroline and Lobo are two of my favorites, so that elimination was BRUTAL for me.


----------



## Emmsey

For me it was Kabuki... always in my heart  

Am hoping the next round doesn’t include cutting a fast pass. I can’t choose between them they are all equally as precious to me.... fisty cuffs for the first person that comes at them! It’s on like King Kong!


----------



## Bk1234

Round 5 will be posted tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 5: Fast Pass Expiration*​




Like I hinted at, Round 5 will task you guys with the hardest decision of the competition. For this round, you will truly determine the cream of the crop.​
*Round Details: *All seven rankers choose *two* of their fast pass recipients that will have their fast pass expired. This expiration does not eliminate the villagers, but it puts them at risk of elimination during future rounds.

@Asarena @WaileaNoRei @Florence + The Machine @Pintuition @saucySheep @Verecund @Emmsey​


----------



## Emmsey

Nope! Can't do it - can't choose between my babies!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So sad  But in a way though, having to choose two to give up is easier for me than one. There’s only one option:

- *Stinky and Cole*, I will still do what I can to protect you from elimination. You guys are amazing, adorable stars!!


----------



## Pintuition

Oh goodness. WHYYYYYY?!!?!?   

It is with the heaviest heart that I offer up *Bones *and *Dom *for my fast pass expirations.

I know Bones isn't the most popular but here's to hoping my son and favorite sheep, Dom, will be saved at least


----------



## Emmsey

This is likely going to be a death sentence for Raymond but I love you and your adorable wave buddy. But hardest of all is my baby Pietro. I love Pietro with all of my heart but Beau is my first love and that has to count for something. That means fast pass expiry to Pietro and Raymond but be warned I’ll protect them with all I’ve got!


----------



## Verecund

Oh no. I think I'd have preferred all the fast passes expiring instead of having to make this decision. I know the first villager I'd give up, but the decision between the other two is much harder and I think I'd regret it either way.

I think I'll have to choose to let Francine and Marshal's fast passes expire, which will probably result in them being killed off quickly, but hopefully I can keep them safe...


----------



## Pintuition

Verecund said:


> Oh no. I think I'd have preferred all the fast passes expiring instead of having to make this decision. I can easily choose one villager to give up, but the decision between the other two is much harder and I think I'd regret it either way.
> 
> I think I'll have to choose to let Francine and Marshal's fast passes expire, which will probably result in them being killed off quickly, but hopefully I can keep them safe...


I found that was true too! It was easy to choose one but that second one was too much!


----------



## Asarena

I'm going to let the fast passes expire for Roscoe and Yuka


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I’ll let Penelope and Chadder’s fast passes expire. I know people generally don’t like the mice, but Cyd is not allowed to be eliminated.


----------



## saucySheep

Oh goodness. I hate you. 

Fine, then. Tammi and Sherb it is. 

I absolutely LOVE Tammi but she's just a quarter of a millimeter lower on my tier list than Curlos, and Sherb? He's great, but def lower than the other two, and I think he probably has a chance to survive (more so than Curlos. That's what I fear, lol). 

Do me a favor and spare my darling Tammi? Ok, thanks, buh-bye now


----------



## Bk1234

What a quick, but tough round!  Here are the current fast pass recipients...

@Verecund as Pelly!
-Filbert

@saucySheep as Blanca!
-Curlos

@Pintuition as Celeste!
-Merengue

@Asarena as Redd!
-Olaf

@Florence + The Machine as Gracie!
-Cyd

@WaileaNoRei as Pascal!
-Tabby

@Emmsey as Booker!
-Beau


----------



## Bk1234

Just *bump*ing so you guys can see the results, if you haven’t already.


----------



## Emmsey

If nobody else minds me asking how did you guys arrive at your final fast pass are we looking at your favourite character or simply the one in most need of saving?


----------



## Asarena

Emmsey said:


> If nobody else minds me asking how did you guys arrive at your final fast pass are we looking at your favourite character or simply the one in most need of saving?



Olaf is my favorite villager! I don't have much hope of him winning, but I'll do my best to keep him in the competition as long as possible~


----------



## Pintuition

Emmsey said:


> If nobody else minds me asking how did you guys arrive at your final fast pass are we looking at your favourite character or simply the one in most need of saving?


I picked my top two favorites for the fast pass (Dom and Merengue) but did pick a villager I loved but wasn’t my 100% favorite (Bones) just in case I needed to eliminate one. I hadn’t considered the possibility that I’d lose two at the same time! In the end I chose Dom to go with Bones because I thought he stood the greatest chance of being saved by the other judges!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Tabby is my number one fave!

I also feel like she needs saving more than the next closest favorites - Bangle, Genji, Agnes, and Cole (though in the case of Bangle and Cole this may not actually be the case).

No idea where Stinky fits in, either in my personal favorites ranking or anyone else’s. But he is wonderful too, sorry bud.


----------



## Verecund

I went with my favourite; I was debating between saving Filbert and Francine and it was so hard to choose since they're my top two, but Filbert's been my favourite for so long that it felt wrong not to save him, even though I'm guessing Francine and Marshal will be bigger targets.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> I went with my favourite; I was debating between saving Filbert and Francine and it was so hard to choose since they're my top two, but Filbert's been my favourite for so long that it felt wrong not to save him, even though I'm guessing Francine and Marshal will be bigger targets.



I saw Francine today while island hopping! It was the first time I’d encountered her in game and she was cuter than I expected. I was very tempted to invite her! Granted, I am pretty partial to the rabbits in general, but I didn’t expect to like her so much! So one potential new Francine fan here!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> So one potential new Francine fan here!


That’s good for @Verecund , especially since Francine lost her fast pass.


----------



## Bk1234

If everyone thing goes as planned, the hint for Round 6 should be up tomorrow!


----------



## saucySheep

SFAWFQ3FAS cool can't wait


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So excited! Though seeing everyone’s personal villager tier lists in those threads that resurfaced this week has me especially worried for some of my favorites


----------



## Bk1234

Here’s the hint for Round 6...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Hmmm. Cutting board I get, but the backup...maybe there will be a way to last minute save/ ‘recover’ a villager who has been cut (in this round only or from previous rounds I don’t know)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Asarena

The cutting board seems pretty straightforward; I would assume it’s related to cutting more villagers. I’m not so sure what the backup part is alluding to though


----------



## Coolio15

Bk1234 said:


> Here’s the hint for Round 6...
> 
> View attachment 327034
> View attachment 327035
> View attachment 327039
> View attachment 327040


I'm guessing each judge has to cut two more villagers that are still in the running while also choosing two villagers previously cut to revive?
Or maybe it's like a hit/heal type of thing, where each judge deals out two cuts and two heals to a villager of their choosing and at the end of the round, the villager with the most "net cuts" against them is eliminated? That's my main guess anyway!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Hmmm. Cutting board I get, but the backup...maybe there will be a way to last minute save/ ‘recover’ a villager who has been cut (in this round only or from previous rounds I don’t know)
> 
> Looking forward to it!





Asarena said:


> The cutting board seems pretty straightforward; I would assume it’s related to cutting more villagers. I’m not so sure what the backup part is alluding to though





Coolio15 said:


> I'm guessing each judge has to cut two more villagers that are still in the running while also choosing two villagers previously cut to revive?
> Or maybe it's like a hit/heal type of thing, where each judge deals out two cuts and two heals to a villager of their choosing and at the end of the round, the villager with the most "net cuts" against them is eliminated? That's my main guess anyway!


These are all great guesses.  One of these actually gave me an idea for a future round!


----------



## Pintuition

The cutting board stresses me out lol but I'm intrigued by the backup. Can't wait to see what it is tomorrow!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> The cutting board stresses me out lol but I'm intrigued by the backup. Can't wait to see what it is tomorrow!


Next round is probably going to be a stressful one for a lot of people...


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 6: Extreme Cuts and Saves*











This round will be a little more personalized, but it will involve a lot of cuts!!!!!! ​
*Round Details: *All seven rankers will be assigned a group of 10 villagers (the villagers were randomly decided.) They will then decide on five to cut, and five to save. Write-ups will need to be provided for the five villagers that the ranker decides to cut.

The first ranker to get their group is @Emmsey ...
1. Roald
2. Tammi
3. Sylvana
4. Moe
5. Frita
6. Ursala
7. Megan
8. Walker
9. Anabelle
10. Sherb

@Emmsey @Asarena @Pintuition @Florence + The Machine @saucySheep @Verecund @WaileaNoRei


----------



## Emmsey

Save: Sherb, Sylvana, Roald, Frita and Walker.

Cut: Tammi - Sorry Tammi but I despise monkey villagers ever since we got stuck with Shari and she just wouldn’t leave! The design of her eyes is creepy unchanged red and round. Her ringed tail is kinda cool and reminds me of lemurs but As the rest of her design doesn’t match it’s not enough to save her. 

Moe- I toyed over saving Moe for a while but once again I concluded there were a whole raft of cats I preferred. Namely Punchy and Raymond. Once again the eyes seriously - THEY ARE HUGE! Those eyes take almost half of that cats head now that’s not normal. The buck teeth are cute but must be inhibiting what is already a difficult job getting enough food in that tiny disproportionate mouth to survive. 

Ursula: Unpopular opinion but I just don’t get humanesque hair on animals! She’s a bear why would she have a neat little fringe! I just don’t get it. Plus she’s pink I mean bears are known for blending in their surroundings not sticking out like a sore thumb. She is fundamentally flawed. If she had been a cub I might have been marginally happier. I really don’t get how they can justify having both bears and cubs....

Megan- erm Megan please see above I mean purple! Where are you gonna hide? Some lavender bushes pretty much your only option. Megan is however much more easier on the eye with more natural hair. I would even go as far as to say I’d consider having her on my island as the token normal for a short while so that’s really the win here.

Anabelle: So I’ll go straight out there and say I like her resemblance to a pangolin. I like the plates design on her back and tail. I had Antonio as a starter so I guess I like them enough but I’m not sure that the anteater works as a peppy female design. All the best anteaters are clearly male.

I hope it’s cool to edit with images when I get home but thought it was best to get the cuts and saves up first!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Rip Megan and Moe. You didn’t deserve this


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> I hope it’s cool to edit with images when I get home but thought it was best to get the cuts and saves up first!


You’re good.

Here’s @WaileaNoRei list...
1. Elvis
2. Reneigh
3. Marshal
4. Hans
5. Agnes
6. Pietro
7. Jacob/Jakey
8. Roscoe
9. Raymond
10. Eloise


----------



## Emmsey

Please please save Pietro


----------



## paleogamer11

Please at least save Roscoe. I love him with all my heart, the living chess piece.


----------



## misstayleigh

damn this could be a powerful round if Raymond, Pietro, and Marshal could all be cut!!!


----------



## Emmsey

I mean would you want to cause this face.... I have nothing to offer only my desperation as a fellow judge!


----------



## Pintuition

I could lose Eloise? Raymond? HANS? Nooo I'm scared for this round lmao.


----------



## Verecund

The last set of villagers had nine that I like. This batch has seven.

I can already tell this round is not going to be fun. :P


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I could lose Eloise? Raymond? HANS? Nooo I'm scared for this round lmao.





Verecund said:


> The last set of villagers had nine that I like. This batch has seven.
> 
> I can already tell this round is not going to be fun.


This round is definitely going to be a tough one!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Guys, I’m working on this, but it is honestly so tough. How did I, a person with no strong feelings about marshal and Raymond end up having to decide their fates?


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I can already envision Elvis and Jacob getting cut. This round is brutal already.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> You’re good.
> 
> Here’s @WaileaNoRei list...
> 1. Elvis
> 2. Reneigh
> 3. Marshal
> 4. Hans
> 5. Agnes
> 6. Pietro
> 7. Jacob/Jakey
> 8. Roscoe
> 9. Raymond
> 10. Eloise



Save: Agnes, Pietro, Reneigh, Roscoe, Eloise
Cut: Elvis, Marshal, Hans, Jacob, Raymond

no one asked, exactly, but this list didn’t have too many I have strong feelings about: Agnes is a top fave, Pietro gets love for being aggressively colorful and also a sheep. After that...I honestly did not have very strong feelings.

I am very very sorry. Please don’t kill me. I spent literal hours thinking about this. 

Write ups:

Elvis: he’s pretty cool. I like his bushy eyebrows. He’s very grumpy looking, but he is a cranky, so it makes sense. Honestly, I have nothing against him. His house is epic. His regal dress is a little much for me, I don’t feel it fits with the island life, though I do get it (his Japanese name is King, after all). I actually like the lions all right, I think they look fairly cuddly. I just found that he looks a little too unfriendly. Maybe? I dunno, I’m really sad to see him go. This round was too mean.





Hans: I know he ia a yeti, which is interesting, but I just can’t with him. I find something in his expression vaguely creepy, and since I already think the smugs have a high chance of coming off as creeps due to their weird flirty-ness and frequent use of the sheepishness reaction (or so it seems to me), I think I would not enjoy having him on my island.I also just am not a fan of the gorilla villagers. Poor gorillas, they really don’t get enough love. But unfortunately, I just don’t like them. I favor more roly poly, cuddly looking villagers and the gorillas just don’t do it for me.




Jacob: again, I don’t dislike Jacob. He’s a pretty cute bird, and I like his colors. I think New Horizons (the only game I have experience with) does him a huge disservice, by putting him in the camp bomber, which doesn’t fit with him at all, imo, and by giving him a literal trash heap as a house. Poor guy! I’ve never had a bird village on my island and they are not my favorites, but on the other hand, his little green wingtips/ hands are very precious.





Marshal : Sorry everyone. He’s cute enough, I like how tiny he is, and I his house is both cool and cozy. But on the negative side, he’s very colorless, which I find makes him kind of bland. He’s not even bright white, more like an almost grey or beige. he used to live on my husband’s island. He was fine, but it was not too hard to let him go once we got his picture. although Marshal is cute in the moment, I find him forgettable and he is easily eclipsed by smugs I like better such as Lopez and Graham (this was a very smug heavy list). I’m actually sorry to see him go, and I feel a bit bad about cutting him, since realistically I know he is much more popular than the villagers I am saving. But when it comes down to it he just didn’t make the cut





Raymond: Again, very sorry. Please don’t find me and burn down my house. I had every intention of saving either marshal or Raymond, cause I feel weird cutting them both all by myself (maybe there will be some kind of ‘rescue’ option later on? But when it came down to us I just really didn’t want to cut Eloise or Roscoe, and Raymond was the one I could bear to cut, so out he goes. There’s a lot to like about Raymond, as many many people have discovered. I like his black ears and paws, and different colored eyes. His little fangs are cute too! But I don’t know why, but I don’t feel particularly moved by him, meaning I think objectively he is cute, but I don’t look at him and _feel_ it. The only things I actually dislike about him are his weird melted ice cream hair, and his office house. The office cat theme is cute, but it also makes me sad to think of him having to live in such a boring, uncozy environment. I know I’m very much in the minority in not hating or loving him, but he’s pretty all right and I’m sorry to see him go.


----------



## Emmsey

So long buddy it’s been a crazy ride. Still love my beautiful business cat


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Emmsey said:


> So long buddy it’s been a crazy ride. Still love my beautiful business cat View attachment 327526



Gah! Instant remorse! Already doubting my choices.


----------



## Verecund

RIP Marshal, I knew taking away his fast pass would send him to the grave. Sad to see Jacob go as well (although I agree that NH making him live on a trash heap is terrible and I'd find it difficult to have him because of that, even though he looks cool). I also like Raymond, although he wouldn't have been in my top five for the group.

On the other hand, I'm glad to see a lot of villagers I like being saved, so at least I can take comfort in that.


----------



## Asarena

Sad to see Marshal and Hans go, but I'm glad to see Roscoe made it through! It was sad when I had to take away his fast pass, and it would have been even worse to see him eliminated so soon after.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Ofc Elvis, Jacob, and Hans get the axe rip


----------



## saucySheep

frick you @Emmsey Tammi is not ugly


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Save: Agnes, Pietro, Reneigh, Roscoe, Eloise
> Cut: Elvis, Marshal, Hans, Jacob, Raymond


Sad to see Marshal and Raymond go, but I admire your bravery for eliminating them both in one post. 



Emmsey said:


> So long buddy it’s been a crazy ride. Still love my beautiful business cat View attachment 327526


I love him too! 

*I wanted to announce that I am looking for a replacement ranker. If anyone is interested please PM me!!!!! *

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020

Here is @Asarena list... 
1. Gala
2. Maple
3. Kiki
4. Poncho
5. Roald
6. Yuka
7. Coco
8. Carmen
9. Bianca
10. Colton


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> Sad to see Marshal and Raymond go, but I admire your bravery for eliminating them both in one post.
> 
> 
> I love him too! ❤
> 
> *I wanted to announce that I am looking for a replacement ranker. If anyone is interested please PM me!!!!! *
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020
> 
> Here is @Asarena list...
> 1. Gala
> 2. Maple
> 3. Kiki
> 4. Poncho
> 5. Roald
> 6. Yuka
> 7. Coco
> 8. Carmen
> 9. Bianca
> 10. Colton



I should be keeping my head down,  but I think we already had Roald (and he was saved)?


----------



## Asarena

Saving:
Roald
Yuka
Bianca
Colton
Kiki

Cutting:
Gala
Maple
Poncho
Coco
Carmen

I just want to start by saying that I don't dislike any of the villagers that I cut. It's just that I knew I had to save Roald, Yuka, Bianca, and Colton as soon as I saw the list. There was only really one save spot that I had to think  about, and it ended up going to Kiki because I felt like she would be the most painful to cut from the ones who  were left.


Honestly, Gala is my second favorite pig villager in the game. The only pig I like more than her is Rasher. I feel bad for cutting her because I think she's super cute. There's nothing about her appearance that I find unappealing. She's the stereotypical pink pig, and she has some cute flowers on her head along with two big blue eyes. The exterior and interior of her house are both pretty nice to me, nothing too fancy or out there. If my list had contained different villagers, then there'd have been a good chance of her being saved, but she just had some unfortunately tough competition.






Similar to Gala, Maple is also a villager that I think of as cute. She's another one with realistic coloring as well being a bear cub with brown fur. The only thing I kind of dislike about her appearance are her black eyes. For the most part, I don't like villagers that have solid colored eyes. She does have a white shine on her eyes though, which helps a bit. I'm not particularly fond of the exterior color of her house, but I think her interior is cute. It's very simple, and I feel like it suits her. I feel sorry that I have to cut her, but I guess she's a bit plain even if she is cute.





Next up is Poncho. Truthfully, I can't say that I'm his biggest fan. He just seems really plain to me. His facial expression kind of bothers me. He's just smiling with his wide, blank eyes. I feel like the shape of his mouth doesn't help either. Look at the shape of his mouth compared to Maple's, and I think you'll see what I mean. His is just a single curve while her mouth has two curves like a w. On top of his appearance, there's his personality type. He's a jock. It's the worst personality type. I had two jocks on my island early on, and I thought I was going to go insane. On a positive note, I do like the exterior of his house. The interior is a bit odd though. Why does he need three bunk beds? Is he expecting a lot of Goldilocks-like uninvited guests? I can't say I'm sorry to see him go, but there are villagers I dislike more than him.





And then we have Coco. I'm not a fan. Like I get it, she's a gyroid, haniwa, or whatever. And that's nice and all, but she creeps me out. I always loved collecting gyroids and I look forward to their return in New Horizons, but something about a gyroid rabbit villager just doesn't work for me. Those empty eyes and the empty gaping mouth... She would haunt my dreams if I had her on my island. If her mouth were different and only her eyes were like that then I feel like maybe she wouldn't be so disturbing. Her house isn't my favorite either. Simple can be nice, but her exterior and interior are a bit too simple for me. I'm happy to be the one to cut her.





Last and probably least to be honest, we have Carmen. Her facial expression... She just looks so smug/snobby to me? She's a peppy, so I guess it makes sense, but she just seems so annoying based on her expression. It may be because both of her eyes are solid in color and seem to be looking in the same direction. I'm not a fan of her bangs/hair/head pattern either. It might be better if it had more texture to it instead of being the same texture as the rest of her fur, but I'm not sure. I feel like the style doesn't work with her head shape. I will say that I do like her color scheme though. The color inside her ears is especially pretty. If she had a better face and hair/head then I think she'd have the potential to be really cute. I like the interior and exterior of her home as well. Both are cute and simple!





	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020

Oh, I just saw the post before mine since I was doing my write ups. Well, I guess I'll have to see who replaces Roald to see if I'll alter my cuts


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Oh, I just saw the post before mine since I was doing my write ups. Well, I guess I'll have to see who replaces Roald to see if I'll alter my cuts


Thank you @WaileaNoRei for pointing this out (seriously, you guys are too good for me. ) The replacement for Roald is *Bam.*


----------



## Asarena

My first thought was to save Gala and cut Bam, but after looking at some pictures of him I've decided to stick with my original cuts. Bam may be a jock, but right now I can't help but feel that he's kind of more interesting than Gala. I find the spots on the back of his head particularly cute:


----------



## Bk1234

I will be posting @Pintuition ’s list tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bk1234

Before I post @Pintuition ’s list, I wanted to announce that I have found a replacement ranker!  Please welcome @misstayleigh who will be playing as Kicks! 

Here is @Pintuition ’s list... 

Static
Sprinkle
Frobert
Peanut
Cole
Mitzi
Fang
Apple
Muffy
Penelope


----------



## Pintuition

First off, welcome @misstayleigh!  

My Saves: Sprinkle, Apple, Muffy, Peanut, Fang

Cuts:




Static: This one was actually difficult to cut! I actually do like Static's design and colors but in the end it was up to him or Muffy and I had to go with Muffy. I think his little yellow/green lightning stripe is really cute! Those little pink ears too. I'm not a fan of his house at all, which was a big reason I've never brought him to my island. I think he's a fine villager, just not for me! I would have tried to save him if I had one more pick!




Frobert: I must admit, none of the frogs are my favorite so cutting Frobert was an easy decision. There's something about his eyes that don't do it for me, but that's not the reason he was cut. His teeth are odd and unnerving. His mouth is strange too. That being said, I think his color is actually really pleasant. Some of the designs on his cheeks/face detract from his cuteness, though. He's a jock but looks like a sweet villager. It just wasn't in the cards for him this round!




Cole: Honestly Cole wasn't very hard for me to cut. Kind of like Frobert, his teeth are really bad. Every time I see him all I can see is the teeth. The rest of his design is pretty cute but I just can't get past the teeth. It's a shame too because his house interior is super cute! Poor Cole needs to go to the dentist, then I'd have saved him! Or maybe have considered it at least, there's still his eyes that are unnerving! Somehow, he always looks like he's surprised and I'm not really sure the pale blue "whites" of his eyes" and the round eyebrows do him many favors.




Mitzi: This was another really hard one, I almost bounced Peanut for Mitzi. Her design overall is cute but her eyes are kind of square-ish on the bottom which detracts from her cuteness. I'm also not sure her coloring is quite cohesive. The pale yellow and the blue don't really work for me. I'm sure she'd be a top favorite for a lot of people if they tweaked some of her design! I love most if not all of the cats so this one really hit me hard. So sorry Mitzi!!!




Penelope: Poor Penelope, no mice were getting through this round on my watch. I do think she's probably the cutest of all the mice, though! There's something about her hair that really bothers me, but I do like how her ears look like a bow! I think the mice all suffer from some unfortunate design choices and I just didn't have any saves I'd sacrifice to push her through. Sorry, Penelope!


----------



## Bk1234

Thank you @Pintuition !  Here is @Florence + The Machine ’s list... 

Canberra
Chevre
Baabara
Blaire
Freckles
Bangle
Bones
Whitney
Bruce
Chadder


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Noooooooo, Cole, my sweet little baby      

You’re the absolute best of the lazies and I’ll miss you!

Sad to see Mitzi go too, and Frobert too, such cuties!

seeing the next list posted I have a bad feeling about my girl Freckles in particular. Though as I heartlessly cut @Florence + The Machine ‘s faves yesterday, I have to admit it seems only fair!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Noooooooo, Cole, my sweet little baby
> 
> You’re the absolute best of the lazies and I’ll miss you!
> 
> Sad to see Mitzi go too, and Frobert too, such cuties!
> 
> seeing the next list posted I have a bad feeling about my girl Freckles in particular. Though as I heartlessly cut @Florence + The Machine ‘s faves yesterday, I have to admit it seems only fair!


I had a feeling you’d be upset about Cole. I’m also sad to see Mitzi go...  We’ll see who @Florence + The Machine decides to save and cut.


----------



## Verecund

Welcome @misstayleigh! :)

I'm also sad to see my birthday buddy Mitzi leave along with Carmen, I love them both. The next list is also pretty scary, but I guess I've been thinking that about every list. :P


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> The next list is also pretty scary, but I guess I've been thinking that about every list.


Yeah, so far all the lists have been pretty scary. I don’t envy your job!


----------



## misstayleigh

thank you all for the warm welcome!!! i’m looking forward to joining in some fun chaos ;-) 

but i’m sad to see since i’ve joined poor Mitzi cut


----------



## WaileaNoRei

misstayleigh said:


> thank you all for the warm welcome!!! i’m looking forward to joining in some fun chaos ;-)
> 
> but i’m sad to see since i’ve joined poor Mitzi cut



love the description ‘fun chaos’  glad to have you onboard!


----------



## Asarena

Welcome @misstayleigh!


----------



## misstayleigh

awwww <3 :,) such a warm welcome!!!! i am basking in it before i inevitably have to cut some of y'all's favs,,


----------



## Asarena

Sad to see Static get cut, but I'm glad Fang was saved at least!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Bk1234 said:


> Thank you @Pintuition ! ☺ Here is @Florence + The Machine ’s list...
> 
> Canberra
> Chevre
> Baabara
> Blaire
> Freckles
> Bangle
> Bones
> Whitney
> Bruce
> Chadder


Sorry about the delay! Sad to see Penelope go but at least Chadder can make it through. I choose to save: Chadder, Bruce, Bones, Bangle, and Canberra

That means I cut Chèvre, Baabara, Blaire, Freckles, and Whitney. I’ll add the write-ups shortly!


----------



## Bk1234

Happy that Bruce is moving on, but sad to see Whitney go...


----------



## misstayleigh

noooo!! not Whitney :-( also happy to see Bruce survived!


----------



## Verecund

Major ouch with Chevre, Blaire, and Freckles being cut. :( I'm happy for Bruce and Canberra, though.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

*Chèvre*:
First of all, I'm obligated to say that I appreciate Chèvre for the French references in her catchphrase and name. However, as one of about a billion normals, I don't think she stands out at all. She's cute enough, but the anime eyes are really what kills the design for me. They're massive, and instead of finding them cute like intended, I think she just looks creepy. She's not the worst villager or anything, but there are so many better normals imo. I do think it's cute that her and Nan have each other's photos in their houses and are kind of "mirrors" of each other. 





*Baabara*:
I actually had her in my NL town for a while and didn't mind her. She's pretty cute as a brown sheep with light blue wool. Apparently her JP name is Trois, and her JP catchphrase is un-deux, so I also appreciate these French references. The closed-eyes don't really bother me, and I think the soulless voids when she opens them are kinda funny. She also has a very nice house, and I appreciate any usage of the Stormy Night wall. Sadly there were other villagers in this group that I like more so Baabara had to go.




*Blaire*:
Unfortunately for her, Blaire is another villager that doesn't stand out imo. As a snooty squirrel, Blaire doesn't really look the part with her cutesy design, and I think she would fit better as a normal. Also, Tasha pulls off the skunk design way better than Blaire could ever dream to, and Mint is the superior snooty squirrel in general. I get that she's OG and has been in AC for a long time, but I'm not really a fan. However, I do have to mention that her catchphrase "nutlet" is kinda hilarious, and her house interior is incredible. 




*Freckles*:
I do feel bad cutting Freckles because she's very cute imo (which is maybe an unpopular opinion? I don't see her getting much attention from the general fanbase). I never really cared about her beforehand, but one of my friends got Freckles as his peppy starter and I gained a new appreciation for her. What I like most about her is how clueless she looks, like she is in her own world and so you just kinda wanna protect her, if that makes sense? Her house is kinda weird and I'm not really sure what to make of it, but I guess it makes sense with the whole fish theme she seems to have (since her e-reader card mentions her falling in love with a fish). I haven't really decided on which peppy villager I want permanently in my town, so maybe I'll add Freckles to the shortlist because I do like her quite a bit. Sadly she had to be cut to save other villagers rip.






*Whitney*:
Honestly I don't like Whitney and I never have. In my opinion, she's one of the most overrated villagers in the entirety of AC. I assume most of her popularity comes from the AC movie she starred in, but that's not really enough for me. I think her design is very basic and boring as a white wolf with makeup, which imo Fang pulls off way better, plus he's the best personality type too (cranky). The wolves in general are probably my least favorite species, which is mostly because of their weird spiky heads and the long snouts. If you want a snooty wolf, Vivian and especially Freya are superior imo, but I still think there are better snooty options (like Opal rip). Whitney's house is okay, too, but it's nothing to write home about. I was gunning to eliminate her eventually, so I'm kinda glad that I got the chance to give her the axe.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

So happy to see Bangle survive! Freckles, though I love her, I do get. Making a duck themed after tuna fish is...quite a choice. In Japanese her name is literally Maguro, meaning tuna, so I guess they really went hard with the fish theme. (Freckles is so much better ). Did not know about the in love with a fish thing. That’s hilarious.

loved the write ups!


----------



## Bk1234

Thank you for your write-ups @Florence + The Machine !

Here is @Verecund ’s list...
1. Charlise
2. Dom
3. Francine
4. Judy
5. Ken
6. Genji
7. Merry
8. Mint
9. Pekoe
10. Pinky


----------



## Verecund

Awesome, the list is pretty even in terms of who I want to cut/save. But shouldn't the list have ten villagers? If not, how many do I cut/save?


----------



## misstayleigh

do the right thing and cut j*dy and d*m........ only you have the power!!!!


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Awesome, the list is pretty even in terms of who I want to cut/save. But shouldn't the list have ten villagers? If not, how many do I cut/save?


Yes, I just added *Pinky. *Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Asarena

Poor Whitney, Chevre, and Baabara! At least Bangle made it through though


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I have Raymond and Tia


----------



## misstayleigh

oops! I think you may be replying to the wrong thread haha 


Rowbowkid800 said:


> I have Raymond and Tia


----------



## Verecund

misstayleigh said:


> do the right thing and cut j*dy and d*m........ only you have the power!!!!


I like Judy too much to cut her here, but as for Dom... :)

Saving Francine, Judy, Merry, Mint, and Pinky; cutting Charlise, Dom, Ken, Pekoe, and Genji.


Charlise:
I love the bright green and yellow on her. I tend to like brightly coloured villagers, so her colour scheme is a plus for me. Where she falls short is her face - her half-lidded eyes and her mouth that's too small and is pushed too far up in her muzzle (it's not centered vertically!) brings her way down for me. Also, while I don't generally mind villagers with hair on top of their heads, Charlise's lumpy brown hair just doesn't work with her design. I think she'd be cute with fully opened eyes and a better sized/placed mouth, or even as a cub. But as is, her colour scheme gives her great potential but the facial details don't do it justice.




Dom:
I think Dom is really cute... most of the time. The problem I have with him is that if he's not cute, he's downright hideous. Some of his expressions make him look super cuddly and adorable with his eyes and mouth, but there are certain ones he has that make him look the total opposite, and that makes him the only one of the newly added villagers that I don't like. I don't know why they did that to him, because if it wasn't for those expressions, I'd probably like him a lot more. Most of the villagers with some strange expressions I can usually get past if they're otherwise cute, but in Dom's case, I just can't get past how terrible he looks. On top of that, he just doesn't look like a jock, and his name doesn't suit his appearance at all. At least he has a cool shirt. His red horns look really nice as well. I wish I could like him, but I can't.




(Also, here's some other pictures (not mine) if you want to see what I mean, although I'm guessing most people know what I'm talking about)


Spoiler



Adorable Dom:





The Dom that would murder you in your sleep:







Ken:
First of all, I don't remember seeing Ken's picture before, but it looks really cool with the night sky background! He has some cool details, but unfortunately he just doesn't really stand out to me much. I'm not generally a fan of most smug villagers, but although there are worse than Ken out there, I wouldn't really care to get him, and he looks a lot like a cranky villager. I'm not really sure what it is about him, because I don't think he looks boring, but he just doesn't excite me. I like his blue colouring and his pink cheeks though, and the teal on him looks cool. Not a fan of his slanted eyes, though. Sorry, Ken. C'est la vie!




Pekoe:
I feel bad for cutting Pekoe, because I used to really like her. I love her bright green eyes and how they made her ears into little buns. But for some reason, she looks cuter in the renders of her than she does in the actual game. Her amiibo card (and NH picture) is adorable, but she just doesn't radiate cuteness in the game like she does there. I had her in New Leaf once, and I remember she got on my nerves a bit, too. I don't really remember why, so it feels kind of silly (maybe it was just me being fed up with the awful normal dialogue after five years?), but I do remember I was glad when she left. Maybe if there were different villagers here I would have saved her.




Genji:
This was the one I was on the fence on - In the first version of the list, I knew immediately four I wanted to cut and four I wanted to save, and Genji was right in the middle, so it all depended on whoever the tenth was. Unfortunately for Genji, the tenth was Pinky, who I love, so I have to cut him. I like his big pink cheeks and he's so cute when he's happy! The only negative thing I have to say about his appearance is that I don't like the dots above his eyes, but that's a minor thing. I could see myself liking him a lot if I ever got him and I hope to have him someday, but he's eluded me in every game so I don't have anything to go off of for him except his appearance (probably the main reason I favoured Pinky, as I've had her before and love her). I'm sorry to see him go because I do like him - he was so close, and if I could pick another to save it'd be him.


----------



## misstayleigh

genji sweetie i’m sorry but goodbye dom!!!!!


----------



## Bk1234

To finish off this round, we have our new ranker, @misstayleigh ’s, list! 
1. Prince
2. Punchy
3. Rod
4. Rudy
5. Savannah
6. Stinky
7. Stitches
8. Timbra
9. Vivian
10. Wade


----------



## Asarena

Dom being cut is the best news I've heard today! I like the other four who were cut, so it's sad to see them go. And I'm glad Mint and Pinky were saved~


----------



## misstayleigh

oh boy!! this was a good list—some clear favorites to save and some not so adored to cut.

Save: Punchy, Rudy, Vivian, Wade, Savannah
Cut: Prince, Rod, Stinky, Timbra, Stitches

my eulogies for the fallen:

*Prince*



I will do my best to find something positive to say about each cut villager, but good gravy, Prince does not make it easy. his eyes are cute? I will give him that, yes, but beyond that....... his green's a bit too neon, and I'm not a huge fan of his nostril holes. where Prince really loses me though is his 5 o'clock shadow, that strange and out of sorts beard that's the color of mildew. I always want to like the frog villagers more than I actually do, but Prince doesn't give me a lot to work with. rip 2 this prince but he will never be crowned king of the rank down 

*Rod*



ok so mayhaps this cut was harder than I expected. I am staunchly anti-mouse in AC, but Rod's actually... kind of cute? but not cute enough for me to save!!! I do like his ears & eyes, but he loses me with that tiny little swoop of hair. the yellow/blond of his hair clashes with his already eye-sore purple colouring. maybe if he were more of a lavender?? it'd be OK??? but I can't even confidently imagine that. perhaps my least favorite thing about the mice are their rat-like tails...... unless your name is Remy, of Ratatouille fame, please do Not disturb

*Stinky*



Stinky is simultaneously a difficult and easy cut. difficult because the cat villagers are my top 3 favorite species, if not my number 1 favorite, and also I call my own cat/my boyfriend's cat variations of "Stinky" as nicknames (lovingly, of course—I promise our cats don't actually smell haha). but where Stinky loses me is... well, just about everything else. I do Not love his wrestling mask, nor his face design, nor his god awful colouring. I mean, what is that? Beige? Moldy sandpaper? If he were a nice warm brown, or a more intentional green, sure, fine, maybe we could work with it. but as it stands now Stinky does very little for me other than conjure up images of similarly stinky things. his house is also a Whole Moment but now one I'm here for,,,

*Timbra*



GO GIRL, GIVE US NOTHING!!! I...... I am sorry 2 this sheep but i do not know who she is. and perhaps I could've gone my whole life not knowing who she is, and it would've been for the better—I am also not a huge sheep fan, but her strange reddish-brown colouring isn't doing much to convert me to a believer. I like that her horns are striped, but the green totally clashes with her teal eyeshadow. she reminds me of an early 2010s beauty guru who would only promote sponsored CoverGirl products. she does have cute rosy cheeks + a good mouth shape but that cannot make up for the ill-matched color scheme, I'm sorry </3

*Stitches*



I vividly remember playing New Leaf and being almost in tears when my childhood best friend had Stitches and I didn't. I LOVED him—but really because my friend loved him, and I trusted her opinion more than mine, because what could I have really known and believed to be true and good at 10 or 11? Now I look at Stitches and I just feel confused. I do appreciate his patchwork design, but the colors are QUITE bright, and the stitched eyes start edging into spooky-Lucky territory. I know my younger self would absolutely dropkick me for cutting Stitches—and I didn't expect to, either. it was a toss up, though, when it came down to the last save and cut. something about Savannah, though—who I was never a huge fan of before—really appealed to me just now, however. apologies to all Stitches fan, bby misstayleigh included.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Freckles in my campsite


----------



## Bk1234

Well, wasn’t that an excited round!!!  Our Top 77 has been brought all the way down to a Top 42!  This rankdown is really heating up! 



Spoiler: Top 42



Agnes
Apple
Bam
Bangle
Beau
Bianca
Bones
Bruce
Canberra
Chadder
Colton
Curlos
Cyd
Eloise
Fang
Filbert
Francine
Frita
Judy
Kiki
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Muffy
Olaf
Peanut
Pietro
Pinky
Punchy
Reneigh
Roald
Roscoe
Rudy
Savannah
Sherb
Sprinkle
Sylvana
Tabby
Vivian
Wade
Walker
Yuka



A hint for Round 7 will be posted later in the week! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020



Rowbowkid800 said:


> Freckles in my campsite


Wrong thread?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Omg, rough couple hours. Genji and stinky, my two favorite jocks! Charlise (even though I feel like the write-up was very accurate), Timbra, who I think just looks so warm and cuddly I am considering whether I actually prefer her to willow (though omg, i never noticed about her eyeshadow and that is 100% accurate). 

Have to say, though I love stinky and his epic eyebrow game, what @misstayleigh says about him is pretty spot on. to me he fits the jock personality perfectly, as they are all kind of gross weirdos (in an endearing way somehow), but I admit it is a super reasonable justification for cutting  

min the flip side, so happy judy, merry, punchy, and wade were saved! And glad for pinky as well, her design has been growing on me lately and she has one of my favorite houses.

Loved both sets of write-ups. I appreciate everyone putting so much time in to writing them.


----------



## Bk1234

I just wanted to announce that *Curlos*’ fast pass has been given to *Kiki. *Kiki will serve as @misstayleigh ’s fast pass recipient, and Curlos is at risk of elimination next round. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> Loved both sets of write-ups. I appreciate everyone putting so much time in to writing them.


Same. You guys have been doing great with those!


----------



## misstayleigh

WaileaNoRei said:


> Omg, rough couple hours. Genji and stinky, my two favorite jocks! Charlise (even though I feel like the write-up was very accurate), Timbra, who I think just looks so warm and cuddly I am considering whether I actually prefer her to willow (though omg, i never noticed about her eyeshadow and that is 100% accurate).
> 
> Have to say, though I love stinky and his epic eyebrow game, what @misstayleigh says about him is pretty spot on. to me he fits the jock personality perfectly, as they are all kind of gross weirdos (in an endearing way somehow), but I admit it is a super reasonable justification for cutting
> 
> min the flip side, so happy judy, merry, punchy, and wade were saved! And glad for pinky as well, her design has been growing on me lately and she has one of my favorite houses.
> 
> Loved both sets of write-ups. I appreciate everyone putting so much time in to writing them.


my sweet friend, I am sorry to have cut one of your favourites!! Stinky truly was the hardest one to cut, even though I don't care for him—I'm biased toward all the cats, and he does make a great jock (although I had to save my own favorite jock, Rudy!)


----------



## Pintuition

RIP Dom!  This round was certainly a wild one! I’m so glad Bones made it after I gave up my fast pass for him. So many great villagers are left, I’m dreading having to cut even more! 

I’d say our final 42 is a pretty solid group. Can’t wait to see what’s in store for the next round!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I figured Rod and Stinky would get cut, but I’m still sad to see them go. Pekoe didn’t deserve to be cut either. Stinky and Rod are two of my favorite jocks, but I can see why others don’t like them. I think Rod looks better without his default hat on because you can actually see his hair instead of only the little swoop in front. I have his amiibo and could get a picture of it if someone really wants to see. Fwiw, Stinky’s JP name references their word for grass, due to his odd green color. Also Timbra is based on a pinecone, as evidenced by her catchphrase and cabin/fall-themed house.

Glad to see Wade made it through to the next round. He’s definitely one of the cutest villagers in the game imo.


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Pekoe didn’t deserve to be cut either.


Yeah, I’ve been loving her since City Folk...


----------



## Emmsey

My sweet Prince, gone but never forgotten. Those beautiful eyes live on forever in my memory!

Dom *silently sobs* too many fallen heroes, I canny cope!


----------



## Bk1234

Here’s a hint for Round 7...


----------



## Pintuition

Oooh so Francine and Chrissy are sisters so this makes me feel like something will happen with being paired up or something. Maybe grouping the judges? Also intrigued about the wedding clothes! Who knows. Y'all know I'm always wrong lol.


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> Oooh so Francine and Chrissy are sisters so this makes me feel like something will happen with being paired up or something. Maybe grouping the judges? Also intrigued about the wedding clothes! Who knows. Y'all know I'm always wrong lol.


There’s definitely a good guess in there.


----------



## misstayleigh

hmmm maybe it’s like a Noah’s Ark and we can only have two of every species left??

but also lol this made me think of their recent post where someone said they ship francine and chrissy and someone replied “ma’am they’re sisters”


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> hmmm maybe it’s like a Noah’s Ark and we can only have two of every species left??


Good guess! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



misstayleigh said:


> but also lol this made me think of their recent post where someone said they ship francine and chrissy and someone replied “ma’am they’re sisters”


Oh wow, I can’t believe someone said that!


----------



## Coolio15

I think this next round is going to require judges themselves to either pair up and make decisions as a pair OR the judges themselves have to pair up villagers from a list and then other judges vote on which pairs make it or break it


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 7: Team Cuts and Saves*​



This will be a good way to encourage group work! ​*Round Details: *One randomly selected judge will pair the other six judges up (two judges=one team.) The same judge who decided the teams will assign each team 14 villagers. Each team will decide on six villagers to cut. Each team member will need to provide *three* write-ups for the villagers they and their partner chose to cut. I *highly recommend *communicating through private messages!  Also, *all fast passes have been removed*, meaning those villagers are now available to cut. 

The judge that will pair the other six judges up and assign each team their 14 villagers is... @misstayleigh

@Asarena @WaileaNoRei @Florence + The Machine @Pintuition @misstayleigh @Verecund @Emmsey​


----------



## Asarena

Well, with the fast passes being removed, I'm just going to say this now:
Dear future partner, if Olaf is on our list then we're saving him. This is not debatable. Thank you for understanding and have a nice day~

Seriously though, I fear for Olaf's fate now that I cannot protect him. Poor little anteater


----------



## Emmsey

We can make a pact to save our own it’s all good that’s clearly how villager rankings should work lol. Future partner Beau’s a keeper!


----------



## misstayleigh

oh BOY!!!! what an honor LOL

i’m about to shower but will pair up folks and villagers when i’m back! is there an updated list with who is left?  if not i’ll go back through and double check!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020

UPDATE--I went back through the cuts and saves & figured out who was left! posting the teams soon!


----------



## misstayleigh

*Team One: @Pintuition and @Verecund*

Kiki
Cyd
Sherb 
Roald
Frita
Pietro
Roscoe
Yuka
Colton
Bruce
Canberra 
Punchy
Vivian
Rudy
*Team Two: @Emmsey and @Florence and the Machine*

Filbert
Olaf
Tabby
Agnes
Reneigh 
Eloise 
Bianca 
Bam
Sprinkle
Muffy
Peanut
Merry
Mint
Francine
*Team Three: @Asarena and @WaileaNoRei*

Merengue 
Beau
Sylvana
Walker
Curlos
Apple
Fang
Chadder
Bones
Bangle
Judy
Pinky
Savannah
Wade
now, for some logic... I tried not to put too much thought into who got who, other than that if a judge previously saved them last round, they were not placed in that group (e.g. if someone from Team 1 saved Villager A, then Villager A was put in either Team 2 or Team 3's line up). I leave you all with one final plea to please save my fast pass recipient, Kiki, who is my all-time favorite villager due to looking like my 18-year old cat, Blackjack. 





Best of luck, and may the right decisions find you!!!


----------



## Bk1234

Thanks @misstayleigh for posting the teams and the villagers!!!!  I will be anxiously awaiting each team’s decisions.


----------



## misstayleigh

me too!!!!! it'll sure be interesting to see who is left at the end of this...


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> me too!!!!! it'll sure be interesting to see who is left at the end of this...


Believe it or not, the next round is the last one.  However, the final round will take a long time to complete (I’m guessing a few weeks).


----------



## Verecund

Oh no, these villager groups are like my worst nightmare.

Heart rate = through the roof.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Praying that Cyd somehow makes it through to the final round. It doesn't seem too likely with how many popular villagers are in that group though :'(


----------



## Pintuition

Florence + The Machine said:


> Praying that Cyd somehow makes it through to the final round. It doesn't seem too likely with how many popular villagers in that group though :'(


There are sooo many in my group that I want to save ugh. There’s going to be some tough cuts in store!!


----------



## Emmsey

Hoping we can at least get through the majority of judges favourites! No one said the judges had to be impartial right!


----------



## Bk1234

Based off of the reactions from the other judges, I’d say @misstayleigh did a really good job!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

@Emmsey and I have decided to save the following villagers:
1. Reneigh
2. Olaf 
3. Tabby
4. Mint
5. Merry
6. Sprinkle 
7. Filbert
8. Eloise

That means we cut Bam, Agnes, Bianca, Peanut, Francine and Muffy. The write-ups will be posted shortly!


----------



## Asarena

My team's list has a good mix of villagers I love, villagers I like, and villagers I'm not fond of. I wonder how different my teammate's opinion of certain villagers will be though. The one I want to save the most from our list is Fang.

And Olaf was saved! Good taste has prevailed! Sad to see Bianca cut though... My favorite tiger/snow leopard villager


----------



## misstayleigh

Bk1234 said:


> Believe it or not, the next round is the last one.  However, the final round will take a long time to complete (I’m guessing a few weeks).


OOOO it'll be so when it's over! but omg fhdjfhdkf what could the final round possibly be??

and sorry to all for making this hard on you!!! truly did Not even attempt to balance things so fhdjfdhfkd my b


----------



## Emmsey

Francine: It seems kind of fitting that we should come to cut her this round after the teaser images. I can’t say that I have much of an opinion on Francine I wouldn’t want her on my island of that much I know. I guess baby blue polka dot is slightly more preferable than the pink of her sister. Her eyes look like she’s half asleep or maybe that’s just her rocking her snooty ‘ I’m gonna look down on you face’. Did I mention my intense dislike of the snooty villager personality type! Lol! 

Agnes: My what terrifying eyes you have...all the better to see me with I guess. I’m just not a fan of those drawn on single eye lashes. Her general design I like well enough she stands out as a pig without being too in your face. I guess that’s why she rocks a pink dress to remind ya what you could have. Her house seems kinda chill which goes with her not too in your face design. I can take or leave sisterly villagers but I can honestly say I might even give her a try?

Bianca: I’m going to come right out there and say I quite like her Snow White design however I have judged her solely by her species sadly. Tall villager species annoy me generally maybe this is the vertically challenged individual in me talking but I just don’t enjoy watching them parading around the island all tall like...That aside Bianca looks like she’s got a bit of cool edge to her peppy personality which I like. Shes neither cutesy nor snooty looking and guess that appeals to me. However Bianca I guess you were just nobody’s favourite and that’s why you’ve found yourself here. Sorry!

Pictures when I can find some WiFi out here in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Verecund

Oh, that's got to be the most brutal elimination for me yet - all of my six favourites of the remaining villagers were in that group, and half of them got cut. I'm really glad the other half got saved (especially Filbert!), but RIP to Francine, Bam, and Peanut, you'll be missed!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

*Bam*:
Bam is definitely in the upper echelons of jock villagers in my opinion. I like his largely blue color scheme, and the freckles on his face are cute. I also really like the reddish brown color of his antlers and hooves and think that it complements his blue fur. The deer are probably one of the species with the overall best designs imo, and Bam is no exception. I had Bam in both my NL and NH towns, and I did appreciate him while I had him. Unfortunately for him, there are other jock villagers that I like more, and his house interior is kinda tragic. Poor guy doesn't even have a bed to sleep in.





*Muffy*:
Muffy deserves points for being a goth queen. She's also the only black sheep in the game, so that's cool too. Uchi villagers tend to have one feature that polarizes people, and for Muffy it's definitely her eyes. I personally don't mind the eyes, and in fact I like Muffy quite a bit, but as for the rest of the villagers in this group we decided to cut, there are other ones within their personality type that I like more. I do have to mention that Muffy may have the single best house exterior in the game. I love how striking the black walls + purple roof looks. Her house interior is also pretty great, as it continues her black+purple theme. Muffy is great, and it was a hard choice to eliminate her, but unfortunately someone had to go.





*Peanut*:
I do have to admit that Peanut is very cute. Many of the peppy villagers are _very_ pink, and Peanut is no exception. She gets points for the bit of purple on her head because I discovered when trying to put together an entirely purple town that there are no predominantly purple peppies (Peanut and Pango are the closest). Honestly I don't think Peanut is particularly interesting so I don't have much to say about her. I do like her pink house, but the interior is kinda lame because she's one of about a billion villagers to have the cute set in their houses. I don't have much to add; I just feel ambivalent towards Peanut and that's why she got cut.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Very sad about some of the cuts, esp Agnes ( )

but so so happy to see tabby get saved that i am not even upset!!


----------



## misstayleigh

sad about Agnes but GOOD RIDDANCE MUFFY!!! i had her on my first island as a starter and truly thought she was demonic


----------



## WaileaNoRei

No reason, but can everyone remind me of the final fast pass recipients that are still in the mix?


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> No reason, but can everyone remind me of the final fast pass recipients that are still in the mix?


Fast passes have been removed, unfortunately no-one is safe now! Eek!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Pintuition said:


> Fast passes have been removed, unfortunately no-one is safe now! Eek!



haha. I was trying to cheekily ask everyone to submit requests for their faves to be saved. Mine was, so I am feeling inclined to share the wealth.

apparently that was not well expressed, whoops!

who was your last fast pass recipient?


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> haha. I was trying to cheekily ask everyone to submit requests for their faves to be saved. Mine was, so I am feeling inclined to share the wealth.
> 
> apparently that was not well expressed, whoops!
> 
> who was your last fast pass recipient?


Mine was Merengue! Who was yours?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Pintuition said:


> Mine was Merengue! Who was yours?


Mine was tabby! So I feel very relieved right now!


----------



## Bk1234

Thank you Team Two for submitting your cuts and saves!!!!! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020

Rip Bam though...


----------



## Florence + The Machine

WaileaNoRei said:


> who was your last fast pass recipient?


I think the remaining ones are Cyd, Beau, Kiki, and Merengue (as mentioned by Pintuition). Tabby, and Olaf were already saved, but that's still only 6 total for 7 judges. I think that's because of the judge switch so Curlos technically counted, but I could just be missing a villager too.


----------



## Asarena

Florence + The Machine said:


> I think the remaining ones are Cyd, Beau, Kiki, and Merengue (as mentioned by Pintuition). Tabby, and Olaf were already saved, but that's still only 6 total for 7 judges. I think that's because of the judge switch so Curlos technically counted, but I could just be missing a villager too.



I believe the other was Filbert according to this post. And he's been saved already as well~


----------



## WaileaNoRei

@Asarena and I decided to save:

Bangle
Fang
Merengue
Beau
Wade
Pinky
Sylvana
Judy

Unfortunately, this means cutting: 
Apple  
Curlos
Bones 
Savannah
Chadder
Walker

write ups from me on the first 3 to follow. Tough round!


----------



## Pintuition

RIP Apple and Bones! Glad to see Merengue is still in it, though!!


----------



## Verecund

Nooooo, Apple! :( RIP Savannah and Walker as well.


Me and @Pintuition have chose to save the following:
- Bruce
- Canberra
- Colton
- Kiki
- Roald
- Rudy
- Sherb
- Yuka

This unfortunately means that we'll be saying goodbye to:
- Cyd
- Frita
- Pietro
- Punchy
- Roscoe
- Vivian

I'll be posting my writeups for Pietro, Punchy, and Vivian soon, while Pintuition will be doing the ones for Cyd, Frita, and Roscoe.


----------



## Asarena

Savannah is such a cutie. She's the one I like the most from the six villagers my teammate and I cut. I like most of the horse villagers, and Savannah being a zebra give her a unique charm. In general I'm a fan of villagers that look like a specific species of animal, so that definitely gives her bonus points in my eyes. Her color scheme is nice; the blue inner ears, green eyes, orange hair, and orange hooves go well with her natural zebra coloring. The inside of her house is pretty cute as well. The wall isn't my favorite, but I like the white rattan furniture set and the upright piano. The zebra-print flooring is very fitting as well. All in all, she's cute, but sadly she wasn't cute enough to beat out the competition this time.






The phrase "cut the cheese" takes on a new meaning today. I'm so glad to have taken part in cutting Chadder. The mice are one of my least favorite species in Animal Crossing, and the fact that he's either made of cheese or looks like cheese doesn't help his case. I mean I get the joke. Mice... Cheese... But even outside of the cheese thing his appearance isn't the best. His nose is green. Maybe it's supposed to be mold on the cheese? Either way, the green nose doesn't work for me. And his angry, slanted eyes and smug lopsided grin make him seem unfriendly. I do like the interior of his house. It's mostly bathroom, but it's a nice bathroom. I approve.





I feel like the dogs in this game are very hit or miss for me. Either I love them or they have some weird feature or quality that bothers me too much to overlook. Walker falls into the latter category. His eyes are too high on his head, too close together, too small, and solid blue. Any of these things on there own might not be too bad, but all of them together doesn't work. His coloring isn't bad; he's just black and white. However, his coloring and his solid color eyes kind of give me old back and white cartoon animal vibes. The pattern on his head is similar to Mickey Mouse's, so that probably adds to that vibe as well. Looking like an old cartoon character isn't necessarily a bad thing, but some old cartoons are kind of weird/creepy to me, so it does make me more wary of him. The inside of his house is kind of cute. It's like a child's room. The exterior is mostly greyscale, which again just adds to the old cartoon feeling.


----------



## Verecund

Pietro:
Clown makeup. The reason I wanted him gone can be summed up in those two words. His mouth is the worst of it, but I don't like his nose, either. Clowns just aren't my thing and I just can't find him cute, which is a shame, because his colour scheme is amazing. I'd love a rainbow villager, and a sheep is one of the best species to put fun colour schemes on because you can do so much with the wool! His blue horns look great. If only Pietro had a cuter face, he might be one of my favourites! But clowns! Those thick red lips. No thanks.




Punchy:
I feel a little bad for cutting Punchy because I think he's cute. I had him in WW before and he was adorable! But in NL and NH he just doesn't stand out to me anymore. I'm not sure why, but I just don't really find him interesting enough to want him, and in terms of cats and lazies, there are a lot of other ones that I prefer, and when it comes to lazy cats, I prefer Bob, and maybe Moe as well. There were also a lot of villagers in the group that I wanted to keep, and Punchy just didn't make the cut.




Vivian:
Beige and grey has got to be one of the worst colour schemes ever created. Two neutral, boring, unsaturated colours to make up almost the entirety of a villager's colour scheme? Talk about a recipe for disaster. Admittedly, I don't hate Vivian as much as I used to - I encountered her in NH and she actually looks pretty good! Maybe it's her new outfit. It goes well with her eyelids, which actually do look really nice, or maybe her grey looks slightly more beige-y so it matches a little better. Even so, her improvement between games wasn't enough for me to want to save her over the rest.


----------



## Pintuition

*Cyd: *We unfortunately have to say goodbye to Cyd the Cranky elephant. On first glance, I think Cyd face gives the appearance that he's sneering at you, as if his mouth is smiling but his eyes are not, which is why I wasn't as interested in saving him. @Verecund is right, though, he's an underrated character and I'm sorry to see him go! I think his coloring is super cool, as is his hair! Cyd has an awesome house too! It just wasn't in the cards this round.




*Frita:* We were on the same page about Frita having a unique and creative design. I love how she's inspired by french fries and hamburgers. You don't see many villagers out there like Frita. She has a great catchphrase (oh ewe) and her house is a little diner. Unfortunately there were too many others on the list for us to give Frita serious thought. Her creativity just wasn't enough to get her through!




*Roscoe:* Roscoe was a hard one to cut, especially for @Verecund, who rated Roscoe towards the higher end of the Cranky villagers. I think Roscoe's aesthetic is very cool, he kind of looks like he and Cyd could be in an awesome band! He even plays the guitar, as seen in his house! Overall I like Roscoe's design, save his red eyes. Had his eyes not been red, I would definitely have advocated to save him. At this point in the game even one unfortunate design element can mean the difference between getting through and getting eliminated.


----------



## Asarena

I'm glad Yuka and Roald were saved but poor Roscoe and Punchy... They're both my favorites of their species


----------



## Bk1234

Thanks for the write-ups! I believe we’re just waiting for @WaileaNoRei to post their write-ups.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Hello all!

These are going to be some sad write ups! Honestly, if I’d been deciding by myself with no other considerations, these three would have stayed in. But I wanted more collaboration, especially with my teammate. And part of that for me was keeping in some villagers and letting some, aka Apple, stay.

i don’t regret who we saved thou





ok, listen, I LOVE Apple. She’s tiny and cute and chubby and perf. She has the play hobby, and looks so cute running around. She’s one of my favorite peppies. However - I can admit that she also is slightly...psychotic looking. This is part of the draw for me, obviously, but I can see why she would not click for everyone. From her aggressive coloring, to her gigantic eyes, and her little buck teeth. She’s a lot. But she will definitely be famous...probably very soon . One day I have to make my hamster island, but then I will most likely expire






Curlos is a very cute boy! He’s one of my favorite smugs, more so after encountering him on a mystery island (if Pi Ikea had not already had two smugs I would have invited him) in general I favor warmer colors, like browns and oranges and yellow over cool tones, and to me Curlos looks extremely cuddly and also like he Frita (RIP), and Timbra would make a cute little family. His lack of a nose threw me a bit at first, as did his sweater, and his heavy lidded expression. I can definitely see that he is not for everyone. But he’s pretty great and I am sorry to see him go.





Bones has really grown on me. I think he looks especially good in New Horizons, though of course I am always biased toward this art work because it is the only one I have experienced first hand. I love his patch eye, and that he’s a lazy with more natural coloring. I love dogs in real life and personally have a very lazy pup myself. Initially the fleshy pink around his muzzle and on his paws bothered me - what happened to your fur, bud? - but in nh it is less noticeable, or I’ve just gotten used to it, and it doesn’t bother me as much now. Yet again, sorry to see him go, would potentially invite him if I ever found him while island hopping. I think he and Cole could be good buddies.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020

Sorry for the late write-ups - had to walk my dog/ baby/ husband


----------



## Bk1234

Wow, I’m impressed by how quick we got through that round!  Our Top 42 has been brought down to a Top 24! 


Spoiler: Top 24




Bangle
Beau
Bruce
Canberra
Colton
Eloise
Fang
Filbert
Judy
Kiki
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Olaf
Pinky
Reneigh
Roald
Rudy
Sherb
Sprinkle
Sylvana
Tabby
Wade
Yuka




The next round will be the final round of this rankdown, but it will also be the longest and most complex round yet!  A hint for that will be coming later in the week. If you guys know any TBTers who aren’t already following this thread, encourage them to, as it will become more important than ever next round! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry for the late write-ups - had to walk my dog/ baby/ husband


That’s fine.  You’ve been doing great with all of your write-ups.


----------



## misstayleigh

MY GIRL KIKI LIVES ANOTHER DAY

i’m sorry all this was so hard!!! you did great and i loved all of your write-ups, even though some of my favs (Roscoe, Punchy, Agnes) were lost


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> MY GIRL KIKI LIVES ANOTHER DAY
> 
> i’m sorry all this was so hard!!! you did great and i loved all of your write-ups, even though some of my favs (Roscoe, Punchy, Agnes) were lost


You did a great job with this round, especially considering you’re a new ranker.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sad to see my favorite villager, Cyd, get cut when we were kind enough to save other people’s faves  not surprised to see it happen tho

Also rip to Chadder and Walker.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Florence + The Machine said:


> Sad to see my favorite villager, Cyd, get cut when we were kind enough to save other people’s faves  not surprised to see it happen tho
> 
> Also rip to Chadder and Walker.



So sorry! Cyd is a great villager, I was sad to see him go too (I love his dark red color)! So many good villagers cut this round, I guess that is bound to happen at this stage, but still rough. RIP esp to Agnes, Apple (even though it was me who cut her ), Punchy, and Roscoe (after marshal/ Raymond died for you!)

still a few I won’t mind saying goodbye to, so it should be interesting next week.


----------



## Asarena

Species breakdown for the top 24:
4 cats (Kiki, Merry, Rudy, and Tabby)
3 squirrels (Filbert, Mint, and Sylvana)
3 penguins (Roald, Sprinkle, and Wade)
2 deer (Beau and Bruce)
2 koalas (Canberra and Yuka)
2 horses (Colton and Reneigh)
1 tiger (Bangle)
1 elephant (Eloise)
1 wolf (Fang)
1 cub (Judy)
1 rhino (Merengue)
1 anteater (Olaf)
1 bear (Pinky)
1 goat (Sherb)


Spoiler



0 alligators
0 birds
0 bulls
0 chickens
0 cows
0 dogs
0 ducks
0 eagles
0 frogs
0 gorillas
0 hamsters
0 hippos
0 kangaroos
0 lions
0 monkeys
0 mice
0 octopi/octopodes/octopuses
0 ostriches
0 pigs
0 rabbits
0 sheep



I just did this because I was curious, and I thought I might as well post it. I can't say the fact that cats have more villagers left than any other species surprises me


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Species breakdown for the top 24:
> 4 cats (Kiki, Merry, Rudy, and Tabby)
> 3 squirrels (Filbert, Mint, and Sylvana)
> 3 penguins (Roald, Sprinkle, and Wade)
> 2 deer (Beau and Bruce)
> 2 koalas (Canberra and Yuka)
> 2 horses (Colton and Reneigh)
> 1 tiger (Bangle)
> 1 elephant (Eloise)
> 1 wolf (Fang)
> 1 cub (Judy)
> 1 rhino (Merengue)
> 1 anteater (Olaf)
> 1 bear (Pinky)
> 1 goat (Sherb)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 0 alligators
> 0 birds
> 0 bulls
> 0 chickens
> 0 cows
> 0 dogs
> 0 ducks
> 0 eagles
> 0 frogs
> 0 gorillas
> 0 hamsters
> 0 hippos
> 0 kangaroos
> 0 lions
> 0 monkeys
> 0 mice
> 0 octopi/octopodes/octopuses
> 0 ostriches
> 0 pigs
> 0 rabbits
> 0 sheep
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this because I was curious, and I thought I might as well post it. I can't say the fact that cats have more villagers left than any other species surprises me


Thank you for doing this!  It's interesting to see how each species has done. I am also not surprised to see that cats have more villagers left than any other species.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Asarena said:


> Species breakdown for the top 24:
> 4 cats (Kiki, Merry, Rudy, and Tabby)
> 3 squirrels (Filbert, Mint, and Sylvana)
> 3 penguins (Roald, Sprinkle, and Wade)
> 2 deer (Beau and Bruce)
> 2 koalas (Canberra and Yuka)
> 2 horses (Colton and Reneigh)
> 1 tiger (Bangle)
> 1 elephant (Eloise)
> 1 wolf (Fang)
> 1 cub (Judy)
> 1 rhino (Merengue)
> 1 anteater (Olaf)
> 1 bear (Pinky)
> 1 goat (Sherb)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 0 alligators
> 0 birds
> 0 bulls
> 0 chickens
> 0 cows
> 0 dogs
> 0 ducks
> 0 eagles
> 0 frogs
> 0 gorillas
> 0 hamsters
> 0 hippos
> 0 kangaroos
> 0 lions
> 0 monkeys
> 0 mice
> 0 octopi/octopodes/octopuses
> 0 ostriches
> 0 pigs
> 0 rabbits
> 0 sheep
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this because I was curious, and I thought I might as well post it. I can't say the fact that cats have more villagers left than any other species surprises me



Shocked that there are no rabbits left! And realizing there’s are no hamsters left makes me extra sad, they are my favorite species. No pigs or sheep either .

surprised more deer didn’t make it through, and especially seeing which two deer are left.

on the other hand, I agree that the cats outnumbering everyone else is not much of a surprise!

thanks for making this!


----------



## Coolio15

Asarena said:


> Species breakdown for the top 24:
> 4 cats (Kiki, Merry, Rudy, and Tabby)
> 3 squirrels (Filbert, Mint, and Sylvana)
> 3 penguins (Roald, Sprinkle, and Wade)
> 2 deer (Beau and Bruce)
> 2 koalas (Canberra and Yuka)
> 2 horses (Colton and Reneigh)
> 1 tiger (Bangle)
> 1 elephant (Eloise)
> 1 wolf (Fang)
> 1 cub (Judy)
> 1 rhino (Merengue)
> 1 anteater (Olaf)
> 1 bear (Pinky)
> 1 goat (Sherb)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 0 alligators
> 0 birds
> 0 bulls
> 0 chickens
> 0 cows
> 0 dogs
> 0 ducks
> 0 eagles
> 0 frogs
> 0 gorillas
> 0 hamsters
> 0 hippos
> 0 kangaroos
> 0 lions
> 0 monkeys
> 0 mice
> 0 octopi/octopodes/octopuses
> 0 ostriches
> 0 pigs
> 0 rabbits
> 0 sheep
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this because I was curious, and I thought I might as well post it. I can't say the fact that cats have more villagers left than any other species surprises me


The lack of eagles and ostriches in this final round is utterly TRAGIC!


----------



## Emmsey

That is all....


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> View attachment 329156
> 
> That is all....


Poor Pietro...


----------



## Aquilla

I'm so happy Colton and Kiki made it to the last round! Especially Colton is never seen being asked for or being popular so I'm so chuffed my boi gets some love at last!


----------



## Bk1234

Aquilla said:


> I'm so happy Colton and Kiki made it to the last round! Especially Colton is never seen being asked for or being popular so I'm so chuffed my boi gets some love at last!


As a Colton fan, I am also pleased to see him place this high!


----------



## Bk1234

Wow, TBT just got spooky!  Anyway, here’s the picture clue for the final round. 





*Disclaimer: The hint does not refer to anything political!*​


----------



## misstayleigh

OOOH!!! I wonder if we're going to have to rally community members to vote for our favourites...

But also, this is a great reminder to VOTE if you haven't already! If you're in the US and old enough to vote, please do so sooner rather than later! Your voice matters!!!


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> OOOH!!! I wonder if we're going to have to rally community members to vote for our favourites...


This doesn’t directly relate to the round, but it will definitely be a good strategy for it.


----------



## Coolio15

Excited for the final round!
I hope that misstayleigh is onto something and that the judges will have to allocate/gather votes from community members in order to protect their precious faves xD


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Excited for the final round!
> I hope that misstayleigh is onto something and that the judges will have to allocate/gather votes from community members in order to protect their precious faves xD


There will definitely be public involvement.


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> There will definitely be public involvement.


Ahh, that's so exciting! I can't wait to see what it ends up being. Also, I'm sad- it's the beginning of the end!


----------



## Bk1234

Like I said before, I think it would be a good idea to encourage any TBTers you know to stop by this thread sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Bk1234

*Round 8: The Final Round *​



*For everyone: *We've officially narrowed it down to our Top 24. Your job now is to rank the remaining 24 contestants from 1 to 24, with #1 being the person you want to win the most.

*For the rankers: *You are required to submit write-ups for your Top 4 villagers and your Bottom 4 villagers, at a minimum (for a total of 8 write-ups). There is no word requirement, but at a minimum, the write-up should explain why you ranked that person at the top or bottom of your list. Write-ups can also include pictures or videos.

*For the public: *You guys can send me your rankings of the villagers through PM. Public voters may also submit write-ups by private message to me before the deadline.

*Here is your Top 24...*

*Bangle*
*Beau*
*Bruce*
*Canberra*
*Colton*
*Eloise*
*Fang*
*Filbert*
*Judy*
*Kiki*
*Merengue*
*Merry*
*Mint*
*Olaf*
*Pinky*
*Reneigh*
*Roald*
*Rudy*
*Sherb*
*Sprinkle*
*Sylvana*
*Tabby*
*Wade*
*Yuka*
The voting will close once all 7 rankers have sent me their rankings and write-ups. If I do not receive the rankings/write-ups by *Saturday, November 7th* (and you have not asked for an extension) I will calculate the final results without your rankings. ☹

@Asarena @Emmsey @WaileaNoRei @Verecund @misstayleigh @Florence + The Machine @Pintuition​


----------



## Bk1234

Just to be clear, rankers will send their rankings AND write-ups to me through PM.


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> Just to be clear, rankers will send their rankings AND write-ups to me through PM.


I’m so glad I caught this! Nearly just sent through my list!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I’m so glad I caught this! Nearly just sent through my list!


Oh thank goodness!  I should have made it more clear in the description.


----------



## Bk1234

Just a reminder that the final round has been posted!


----------



## Asarena

I think I've decided on my ranking order, now I just need to do the write-ups and submit~


----------



## misstayleigh

awww! this is so fun!!!! i will hopefully be able to work on mine tomorrow after Halloween


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> awww! this is so fun!!!! i will hopefully be able to work on mine tomorrow after Halloween


That’s fine!  I expect a lot of people to work on it after Halloween.


----------



## saucySheep

hi : ) 
very interesting how this has escalated

i'm assuming curlos and tammi are gone, but i see sherb is still here. good for him 

trump 2020 btw


----------



## Coolio15

Just sent in my rankings, super excited to see who takes the crown<3
(Hoping it's someone that people won't expect)


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> (Hoping it's someone that people won't expect)


Everyone has very different thoughts on certain villagers, so it will be difficult to see how this thing plays out.


----------



## Bk1234

So far I have received rankings from @Pintuition , and two members of the public.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I am working on my write ups and should get them to you later today! ☺ It’s a great distraction from the stressful real world, too.

love getting to write up my faves


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am working on my write ups and should get them to you later today! ☺ It’s a great distraction from the stressful real world, too.
> 
> love getting to write up my faves


I’m looking forward to them. I’m glad it’s a nice distraction!


----------



## Bk1234

I’ve gotten a few more rankings today. Thank you guys for supporting the competition!


----------



## Bk1234

3/7 rankers have submitted rankings and write-ups.


----------



## Asarena

I haven't started my write-ups yet; I was too distracted by the egg hunt. I'll try to start working on them tomorrow~


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> I haven't started my write-ups yet; I was too distracted by the egg hunt. I'll try to start working on them tomorrow~


Oh yes, TBT’s spooky egg hunt!  I’ll be looking forward to your write-ups.


----------



## Bk1234

Hoping to get more rankings today!  Thank you to everyone who has submitted.


----------



## Bk1234

4/7 rankers have submitted their ranking and write-ups! I love all the public support too!


----------



## Bk1234

I cannot wait to add up these rankings and find the average! (I’ve never been this excited to do math before! )


----------



## Bk1234

As of right now, I have rankings and write-ups from 5/7 rankers.


----------



## Bk1234

In terms of rankers, I’m missing submissions from @Asarena and @Florence + The Machine


----------



## Asarena

I should probably be done with my write ups by tonight~


----------



## Bk1234

As of right now, I have rankings and write-ups from 6/7 rankers.  I believe that means that I’m just missing submissions from @Florence + The Machine .


----------



## Bk1234

Just waiting on @Florence + The Machine for their submissions. Public submissions are welcome as well!


----------



## Bk1234

@Florence + The Machine hasn't posted in a few days. I hope they’re doing ok.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Bk1234 said:


> @Florence + The Machine hasn't posted in a few days. I hope they’re doing ok.


Thanks for checking in, but I just had school things to do beforehand. Just PM'ed you my rankings!


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Thanks for checking in, but I just had school things to do beforehand. Just PM'ed you my rankings!


Ok, thank you. ☺ *I will close the submission window tomorrow (November 6th) at 9pm EST. *All rankers have submitted their rankings and write-ups!


----------



## Bk1234

Today is the last day to submit any rankings. I will be accepting them up until 9pm EST.


----------



## Bk1234

The submission window for rankings will close at 9pm EST!


----------



## Bk1234

The submission window is now CLOSED! Thank you to everyone who participated. I’m hoping to have #24 up sometime this weekend.


----------



## Bk1234

*24. Olaf




Average Score: *
19.125
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 24th
@Asarena - 1st
@misstayleigh - 21st
@Verecund - 22nd
@WaileaNoRei - 18th
@Emmsey - 23rd
@Pintuition - 22nd
Public- 22nd

I never really had much of a connection with Olaf until New Horizons. When it came time for me to get my first campsite villager I was so nervous that I was going to get someone like Curlos or Lucha...  While Olaf wasn’t the Raymond/Marshal/Julian (Kyle is my new Smug villager obsession) that I wanted, he was certainly better than some of the other Smug villagers out there. Originally, I had planned to kick out Olaf immediately, but he really started to grow on me. I started to really appreciate his personality and he gradually moved down from the top of my “Kick Out” list. One of my favorite moments with Olaf was when I got to celebrate his birthday. It was so nice to basically see my hard work in trying to improve our relationship pay off. Unfortunately, Olaf is no longer in my town anymore, but I firmly believe that Raymond learned all of his tricks from Papa Olaf. In terms of this competition, I did not expect Olaf to place very high, but I certainly didn’t expect to see him in 24th. It’s ok though, Olaf will always be a star to me! 

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - Honestly he looks like the kind of guy who harasses women. I don't really like the anteaters much either, so he's last.

@Asarena - I first encountered Olaf when he arrived on my island as my first campsite villager. My first impression wasn't the best. He wasn't any of the villagers I'd been hoping for, and I was even less pleased when I found out that you had to let your first campsite villager move in. My opinion of him changed pretty quickly though. Somehow he found his way to the top of my list, and now he and Punchy are the the only islanders on my island who I can't see myself allowing to leave. I wasn't very familiar with the anteater villagers before, but I love the way their snouts wiggle when they talk. It's so cute to me. Olaf's eyebrows and eyelashes are very distinctive and work well with his smug personality. Also, I usually say that I don't like villagers with solid colored eyes, but I feel like being paired with said eyebrows and eyelashes stops them from being too plain, blank, or creepy. I love his wavy hair as well.





@misstayleigh - I like approximately one (1) anteater in this game and that’s Antonio. Olaf, on the other hand, lacks Antonio’s cuteness. I think his character design is pretty cool, though, but his hair freaks me out. I understand his appeal to others, but he just isn’t for me.

@Verecund - That hair. That _hair_. I just can't. It looks so weird on him, and I don't really like the smug dialogue in general, so for me to like a smug villager requires a level of cuteness that Olaf isn't even close to having. I'm not really a fan of his eyebrows, either. Not much else to say about him, except I just really wouldn't want him to move in.





@Emmsey - I don’t do anteaters I don’t like them and I certainly don’t like one that resembles a bullfighter. Whilst I don’t deny he has a unique look he also has an angry face or more specifically eye! Once again his humanesque hair doesn’t do it for me. Sorry Olaf I’m sure you’re somebody’s favourite just not mine.

@Pintuition - I could go either way on the anteaters- they’re just not my favorite. I’m not sure the hair or being orange does Olaf many favors. He has too many colors going on, orange, blue, yellow, black, etc. None of it looks good together. The hair and eyebrows are the main reason I cut him, he kind of looks mean. That said, his outfit is amazing, as is house exterior.


----------



## Bk1234

So, what are your thoughts on #24?


----------



## Asarena

Olaf... I have failed you 
Kind of makes me worried for the rest of the list


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> Olaf... I have failed you
> Kind of makes me worried for the rest of the list


It’s ok, you did all you could! Hopefully, you’ll be pleased by the rest of the list.


----------



## misstayleigh

!!!!! oh olaf sweetie i don’t like you one bit but i am surprised to see you here


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> !!!!! oh olaf sweetie i don’t like you one bit but i am surprised to see you here


I was surprised too. I expected him to be a little bit higher, especially with @Asarena ’s 1st Place ranking.


----------



## Asarena

It's okay. At least I recognize Olaf's cuteness~


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Although he is the bottom of this list, 24th out of 391 is actually a pretty good ranking! I’m glad the villagers who made it to then end were a mix of popular and underrated.

i am looking forward to, but also have a bad feeling about the winners...maybe I should have been more cut throat or strategized more. I would also have liked to see Olaf a bit higher on the list.


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> i am looking forward to, but also have a bad feeling about the winners...maybe I should have been more cut throat or strategized more. I would also have liked to see Olaf a bit higher on the list.


We’ll see who it comes down to (me acting like I don’t already know... ) 

*I would like to get #23 in sometime this week, but we’ll see how nice school is...  It will definitely be up by the weekend though! *


----------



## Bk1234

#23 is coming tomorrow! This will give everyone a chance to respond to #24, if they haven’t already!


----------



## Coolio15

Excited! Honestly have no idea who it's going to be though. I knew Olaf was not the most popular one on this list, but him getting the very last spot is still pretty surprising.


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Excited! Honestly have no idea who it's going to be though. I knew Olaf was not the most popular one on this list, but him getting the very last spot is still pretty surprising.


Yeah, I didn’t expect to see him this low.


----------



## misstayleigh

i am NERVOUS for #23......


----------



## Pintuition

misstayleigh said:


> i am NERVOUS for #23......


You and me both lol, I'm excited to see if public votes will influence the results going forward too. Anything could happen!


----------



## misstayleigh

true!!! I also know my 23rd ranking was a SPICY HOT TAKE so we'll see how that averages out lol


----------



## Bk1234

*23. Tabby



Average Score:*
18.375
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 19th
@Asarena - 24th
@misstayleigh - 19th
@Verecund - 24th
@WaileaNoRei - 1st
@Emmsey - 12th
@Pintuition - 24th
Public - 24th

Tabby was one of my starting villagers in Animal Crossing City Folk, my first Animal Crossing game, so she holds a special place in my heart. Her face isn’t the most appealing, but I think she has a pretty cute overall design. When I first saw Tabby, I instantly thought of Halloween, which I guess is understandable since she is orange and used to wear a skeleton shirt. If you like Halloween, I guess this is the villager for you!  I thought Tabby would place 24th, considering only one ranker has really been supporting her throughout this rankdown, but hey, Tabby lucked out, and I’m not mad about it!

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​*@Asarena *- I love cats, and I like all but three cat villagers. One of them is Stinky and one of them is Monique. Any guesses as to who the third is? Right. It's Tabby. And of the three of them, she's the one I like the least. Some people may find Tabby's ugliness cute, but for me the ugly cute cat is Katt. Some people find Katt ugly as well, but to me she has a really unique and charming look. Tabby's unique too, but she's unique in the way you call something unique when you don't want to be rude and call it ugly. Those purple eyelids... that pig nose... her default toothy grin... "She seems to be modeled after a tiger, as both her Japanese and French names indicate." I'd rather have an actual tiger villager than that abomination. At least her house is nice?





@Verecund - What in the name of Serena is that face? Tabby is one of the first villagers I saw where my immediate reaction was 'oh my gosh, heck no'. Her oddly shaped eyes, her weird snout-nose, and especially that mouth. She just looks like she wants to kill me. Admittedly, I recently came across her in CF and thought that she wasn't as bad as I originally thought (but maybe that's because I was also surrounded by Limberg and Al), although she still freaks me out. I'm sure she's a sweet villager, but she just doesn't appeal to me.





@WaileaNoRei - My opinion on a lot of villagers has changed since back at the end of April, when I started playing ACNH and became forever obsessed. However almost immediately I loved Tabby, and I’ve never looked back. Why do I love Tabby? She’s adorable! She’s so animated, so fun, so unique. To me she fits the peppy personality perfectly and represents the best of it – big dreams and a quirky, fun, big heart. And yeah, I’m not blind, I know her looks are unusual, with her lil piggy nose, and crazy grimace. For me that is part of her charm. If you want your nice safe bland cuteness there is plenty of that to go around. But Tabby is just being herself, living her best life, and dreaming big. I love her to pieces, I love seeing her out and about on my island, and every time I see her I have a happiness reaction I have previously described as my hear exploding and/or my heard throwing up.

















@Pintuition - I am SO sorry to all Tabby fans but Tabby is not my favorite at all. She’s been on my wish list to cut since day one. The markings, the nose, eyes, mouth, it all creeps me out. I think the design is just really bad. I’m not sure why they thought a pig nose and jail bar mouth would be cute. I think if they softened some of these features she’d be super cute.

@VexTheHex - This cat's face looks like a child drew it. It's misshapen, not even, different sizes, weird coloring, and pretty much nothing looks good. What is that nose? It's not pretty that's for sure. The eyes being different shapes is just weird. I know it's technically realistic cause humans really aren't 100% proportional ourselves, but she really just looks bad. The blush makes no sense unless she is a child trying on make up which also explains her very clashing purple make up to her orange fur. The constant opened mouth exposing her full teeth is also just weird and ugly. I know she has a cult following, but I don't see anything about her that is pleasing to the eye. "You can never have too much of a good thing" is her motto... which is ironic since she is like a compilation of bad things.


----------



## misstayleigh

i truly don't remember ranking Tabby so highly at #19 but.... i am not surprised she ended up here, although how she got to the top 24 is a feat itself HAHA


----------



## Radio

Some of the ones that made top 24 for me was rather surprising, but I am enjoying the variety. Usually you see the same 15 villagers in the top rankings. It's nice to see some others get showcased!


----------



## Asarena

Okay, my hope is restored a bit. After seeing my number 1 pick Olaf get 24 I thought my number 24 pick Tabby might've ended up at 1 somehow, but it seems that was thankfully not the case!


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> i truly don't remember ranking Tabby so highly at #19 but.... i am not surprised she ended up here, although how she got to the top 24 is a feat itself HAHA


You can credit @WaileaNoRei for that. It's amazing how Tabby has made it this far!



Radio said:


> Some of the ones that made top 24 for me was rather surprising, but I am enjoying the variety. Usually you see the same 15 villagers in the top rankings. It's nice to see some others get showcased!


Yes, it is so refreshing to see!!!!!



Asarena said:


> Okay, my hope is restored a bit. After seeing my number 1 pick Olaf get 24 I thought my number 24 pick Tabby might've ended up at 1 somehow, but it seems that was thankfully not the case!


I think a good rule of thumb is that if a villager receives a #24 placement they are not winning, but who knows...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I really like and respect the other judges so feel free to skip my negative thoughts, which were my first reactions.



Spoiler: Rude opinions



Boo. I am not surprised by tabby being ranked not as high. But having her lose to absolute forgettable blahs like fang and over designed themed villagers like merengue and Colton (ugh) is just so disappointing. Predictable, but bummer. At least I no longer feel guilty for cutting Raymond and marshal. Oh and Sherb is still around. I actually forgot he was still in the running, haha, which is pretty representative for how I feel about him (nothing).



The rankings don’t actually effect my feelings in the villagers, though I admit it does make me feel a bit sad to see people dissing my little darling. I will be disappointed if one of my bottom three win, but such is life.

anyway, still enjoying these results. Hoping to see someone I like end up on top, though will still have been a fun experience even if my least favorite wins. But I do reserve the right to be extra salty about it  

Sorry to those who read my mean comments. Nothing wrong with liking who you like. ❤


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I like Tabby and think she’s cute, but I’m also not surprised to see her out this early. The general AC fandom seems to appreciate her more in NH, though, so that’s a win in itself imo.

My pick for #1 is still in the running, so hopefully that villager does well!


----------



## Radio

@WaileaNoRei my favourite villager is Tex. I share your pain.


----------



## Asarena

@WaileaNoRei I get how you feel. I mean my favorite villager ranked a spot below Tabby, so people like him even less than her 

Also, I like Fang, Merengue, and Colton a lot so I guess it just shows how everyone has their own preferences


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Asarena said:


> @WaileaNoRei I get how you feel. I mean my favorite villager ranked a spot below Tabby, so people like him even less than her
> 
> Also, I like Fang, Merengue, and Colton a lot so I guess it just shows how everyone has their own preferences



Totally agree! I mean, I dislike those three, but i definitely do like that people like them. that’s what makes this both interesting and fun. When I am not whining about my fave losing, I actually love what a diverse set of opinions @Bk1234 found for the judges. It would have been really really boring to do this with a bunch of people who all agreed with me.

also have to be careful of too strongly hating on any villager, because I just know that then fate will make me eat my words when they end up accidentally becoming a favorite


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> Totally agree! I mean, I dislike those three, but i definitely do like that people like them. that’s what makes this both interesting and fun. When I am not whining about my fave losing, I actually love what a diverse set of opinions @Bk1234 found for the judges. It would have been really really boring to do this with a bunch of people who all agreed with me.
> 
> also have to be careful of too strongly hating on any villager, because I just know that then fate will make me eat my words when they end up accidentally becoming a favorite


I like that we all have different favorites (and least favorites too) it's nice we're able to share our opinions without feeling judged or like we have to conform to a set way of thinking. I certainly know my favs may not be popular with some and vice versa. I've come to terms that they won't all likely make it, and that's okay because we had fun along the way! 

I really liked the final 24 because there's bound to be deep cuts to everyone's list, I think everyone wound up with several ones we'd like to see win. I think it's a good representation of a wide range of viewpoints in the AC community. I agree, it would be SO boring if we all agreed!  At the end of the day I'm going to be happy to see whatever villager lands #1 even if it's one I'm not 100% into!


----------



## Bk1234

I love all the positive discussions that are occurring in here!


----------



## Bk1234

#21 and #22 will be posted sometime over the weekend. *Any predictions?*


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> #21 and #22 will be posted sometime over the weekend. *Any predictions?*


I'm hoping we see a more "traditionally popular" villager get axed this next round, that would spice things up! I think realistically we're getting into the zone where the next ones to go will likely be ones most rankers feel more neutral about and rated towards the middle, skewed by a few really low or high ratings.


----------



## Bk1234

*I also wanted to point out that villagers who received the same overall score (tie), were placed higher or lower depending on where the public placed them.
*



Pintuition said:


> I'm hoping we see a more "traditionally popular" villager get axed this next round, that would spice things up! I think realistically we're getting into the zone where the next ones to go will likely be ones most rankers feel more neutral about and rated towards the middle, skewed by a few really low or high ratings.


Maybe, I saw some interesting placements for some “traditionally popular” villagers.


----------



## VexTheHex

Oh my, I was the most savage review of this lot. I really think she is horrendous (though not the worst!), but I'm glad she exists for the people who do love her.


----------



## Bk1234

Any more predictions for #21 and #22?


----------



## Asarena

I don't really have any predictions. Just going to wait and see~


----------



## Coolio15

_Personally_, I want to see Judy out sooner than later. She's traditionally popular to me at this point, almost in the same tier as Marshal and Raymond, and her eyes are a deal breaker. Though I'm not confident that she places lower than top 10, that would be awesome to see because I am personally hoping the crown goes to a more "low-key" but awesome villager (Looking at you Reneigh!)


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Honestly, I have trouble remembering some of those who fell outside my top and bottom rankings.

Although still sad to see tabby go, I am hopeful, but not too hopeful, that bangle makes it a bit farther. I think the tigers aren’t terrible popular, so not expecting her to be number one or anything, but it’s been fun seeing her get a little love during this whole thing.

@Coolio15 Judy is probably my favorite of the ultra popular villagers, though I know exactly what you mean about her eyes (I apparently just like a high level of weirdness, that’s something i’ve had driven home to me during this whole thing), so I don’t exactly hope she does badly, but I do think there are a lot of other villagers deserve more notice than they get. Reneigh is an interesting one for me. I saved her, in the same round that I cut marshal and Raymond, and I think she has an awesome design, but at the same time she doesn’t really ‘click’ for me personally (I love so many of the horse designs but I dunno, something holds me back from inviting them when I come across them). Still I have a weird abstract fondness for her (plus I love the uchis) so I would love to see her do well.

No idea how they will place, but this all has caused me to love Eloise, and it is the reason I was curious enough about bones to invite him to my island. What a trip.


----------



## Bk1234

*22. Canberra*




*Average Score:*
16.375
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 11th
@Asarena - 23rd
@misstayleigh - 22nd
@Verecund - 7th
@WaileaNoRei - 12th
@Emmsey - 17th
@Pintuition - 16th
Public - 23rd

I won’t lie, I have been rooting for Canberra to leave ever since the first cutting round. I just don’t like her at all. She has the most obnoxious eyes and her large eyebrows just make her look so mean. Throughout this rankdown, I have been trying to see the good in her, but as you can tell by this write-up, I still haven’t. Part of the reason why I have developed such a dislike for Canberra is because my friend had her in their New Leaf town and hated her. I was so afraid of getting her voided, so I started to develop a dislike for her too. For someone who is supposed to represent the capital of Australia, Canberra is just such a disgrace. I was hoping Canberra would place #24, but I guess other people like her more than I do.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​*@Asarena - *I used to like her even less than I do now, but she has grown on me a bit. Unfortunately, she hasn't grown on me enough to put her above anyone other than Tabby on this list. I guess the main issues for me are her facial expression and her hair. She looks mean to me which makes me feel like she'd bully me and the other islanders. I like villagers with unique expressions, but it doesn't quite work with Canberra. I think the eyebrows are fine, but a different mouth could make her seem a bit friendlier. Something about her hair seems off as well, maybe how symmetrical it is? That dark red blush isn't doing her any favors either. On a positive note, I think her eye color is really pretty.





@misstayleigh - Oh, Canberra… it is unfortunate your nose and eyebrows are… well… like _that_. I always thought I wasn’t a fan of koalas in NH, but recently saw Gonzo on an island and thought he was pretty swell—and then I saw MELBA and fell in love instantly. So you’re not as low as you would’ve been pre-Melba infatuation, but I am just not a fan of the aggro design. Her cheeks are, cute, though.

@VexTheHex - Something about her face always read off to me as those mug shots of drug addicts. Every time. I look at her and she makes me think of those bizarre stares those people can give when they get taken for their photos. It's off putting. Very off putting. Her coloring isn't appealing. Her blush is huge. The hair fringe is ugly. The default outfit makes it look like she walks around in a old timey swim suit or strong man outfit. Her mouth and eyebrows are intense. Her interior is barren. Her exterior is a ugly yellow tint on wood which looks off. "It's never too late to start over" is her motto and could apply to her design.


----------



## Verecund

I was pretty sure Olaf, Tabby, and Canberra would place in the bottom three since they're probably the least popular villagers in the final 24, so I'm definitely not surprised to see Canberra here, although I was actually expecting Olaf to rank above her.

That being said, I'm very impressed with how well Canberra has done in this competition - she's one of the least popular villagers in the game, got all the way to the final 24 and I think she's the most widely hated villager to make it this far without any fast pass to help her, plus I only had a hand in saving her once. I thought she'd be a goner in round one but I added her into the competition anyway because she's one of my favourite uchis and we have a history.

I didn't end up doing a write-up for her initially since there were six others that I ranked above her, but just to add some of my opinion on Canberra, I hated her when I first saw her. I remember scrolling through a thread full of people venting about having Canberra in their town shortly after NL was released and thinking 'wow, I'm so glad I don't have her, that would suck'. And of course, my next move-in happened to be... Canberra. ;\ So I hated her at first, but I remember I couldn't help thinking that she was kind of cute when she did the happiness emotion, and somehow she just grew on me. I ended up keeping her for over a year until she left without telling me, and I was so sad that I built a signpost where her house used to be to honor her memory. Her appearance definitely takes some getting used to, but I loved having her around.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> That being said, I'm very impressed with how well Canberra has done in this competition - she's one of the least popular villagers in the game, got all the way to the final 24 and I think she's the most widely hated villager to make it this far without any fast pass to help her, plus I only had a hand in saving her once. I thought she'd be a goner in round one but I added her into the competition anyway because she's one of my favourite uchis and we have a history.


I am shocked by how well she has done in this competition. Ah, so you’re the one who added her! 




Verecund said:


> I hated her when I first saw her. I remember scrolling through a thread full of people venting about having Canberra in their town shortly after NL was released and thinking 'wow, I'm so glad I don't have her, that would suck'. And of course, my next move-in happened to be... Canberra. ;\ So I hated her at first, but I remember I couldn't help thinking that she was kind of cute when she did the happiness emotion, and somehow she just grew on me. I ended up keeping her for over a year until she left without telling me, and I was so sad that I built a signpost where her house used to be to honor her memory. Her appearance definitely takes some getting used to, but I loved having her around.


I wish I could have a change of opinion in regards to Canberra...


----------



## misstayleigh

sorry Canberra!! she placed right where I ranked her, so feels about right lol

Judy is the best titan I am hoping to see fall...


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> Judy is the best titan I am hoping to see fall...


Wow, seems like a lot of people are hoping to see Judy fall.


----------



## Asarena

Given that I put her at 23rd on my list, this isn't a surprising result to me. Canberra isn't the worst, but there are villagers that I like much more than her.

Also I too am hoping for the downfall of Judy


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> I am shocked by how well she has done in this competition. Ah, so you’re the one who added her!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have a change of opinion in regards to Canberra...



I have to admit, I initially found Canberra terrifying, and she is still kind of scary to me. But having found her on a mystery island I could see that she would grow on me over time. Many of the villagers look so much better in the game because the range of emotions makes their faces much more loveable. I feel sylvana, also on this list is The sisterly villagers overall are just so great in terms of the variety and extremes of their designs.

I ranked Canberra kind of middle, but overall it is just really great to see her in the top 24. None of these bottom three were villagers I ranked at the bottom of my list, but I remind myself they came out in the top 24 out of all the villagers.

As for a popular villager we would like to see fall. I’d like to see Sherb out. Judy is much better than him.


----------



## Asarena

I do agree with villagers looking better in the game as opposed to in pictures. I had Gonzo in my campsite the other day, and I thought he was cute enough that I almost invited him to my island since Cherry had just moved out and I had a free space. In the end I invited Static from a mystery island instead, but I'd never thought Gonzo was that cute just from looking at his pictures!


----------



## Bk1234

*21. Colton*




*Average Score:*
15.375
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 22nd
@Asarena - 4th
@misstayleigh - 18th
@Verecund - 6th
@WaileaNoRei - 24th
@Emmsey - 24th
@Pintuition - 21st
Public - 4th

Colton appears to be quite a polarizing villager on TBT. The majority of the public, and some of the rankers, love him, but a few #24 placements sunk him all the way down to #21. I am personally a fan of Colton. I really like how royal and noble his design looks and I think he’s one of the best horses in the game. Colton tends to get overshadowed by Julian, another smug horse, but I think they shine in different ways. Colton’s eyes are my favorite part of him. They are very cute and remind me of a young prince. I also really love his default outfit in New Horizons because it gives off the young prince vibe that I really like. Overall, I would have probably had Colton higher, but at least this ranking shows how much support he has.

*Ranker/Public Write-ups*​@Florence + The Machine - Just not really a fan of Colton. He's not the worst villager, and I admit he has a nice house, but there are better smugs imo.

@Asarena - I was torn between giving the fourth spot in my top four to Colton or Roald, but in the end I decided to give it to Colton. I like most of the horse villagers, but I would say that Colton is probably my third favorite horse after Roscoe and Julian. His blue eyes and blue inner ears pair well with his white fur, and his yellow mane and tail also blend in well. Overall he's just really cute. The little bush on his cheeks adds to his cuteness and gives him a bit of a shy look as well. With his default clothing being a prince's tunic, he really gives off the vibe of a young prince. You may have heard of a prince riding a white horse, but have you heard of a prince being a white horse? On top of that I feel like the interior of his house is pretty cute. The exterior of his house is okay but nothing special as far as I can tell.





@WaileaNoRei - Poor Colton, he is suffering from the fact that he showed up in my campsite after a build up of anticipation and being a huge disappointment to me. I have a hard time with smugs, in particular their flirtiness. I did not have this problem with Graham, who is obviously the superior smug, but I did with Lionel, even though I grew to like him a lot, he was sometimes a bit creepy feeling to me. And with Colton’s styling as a fairytale prince (like Merengue, I also find his level and type of styling a bit cloying), it just makes me feel creeped out by him. And then the whole full head of hair on his odd, peanut shaped horse head...I can’t. There are a lot of horses who interest me, and make me want to get past my weird hang up with the horses as a species (Like Cleo, Roscoe, Annalise, Savannah, and Reneigh). Colton is not one. Sorry bud.





@Emmsey - I detest Colton I think quite a lot of it comes from the fact I was after Raymond via the campsite method but he just wouldn’t leave my island! I hate him - I hate his hair, his smile, his clothes I just find him endlessly annoying. I find human hair on animals weird why can’t he just have horse hair. To make all of this a zillion times worse he’s my birthday buddy I’m considering moving my birthday to another day.

@Pintuition - I’m just not a fan of the horses. For me it was between him and Reneigh. I’m not crazy about the medieval-themed villagers either. His hair kind of bothers me too. That said, on the whole I think Colton is a decent villager, we’re just getting down to the end and there is less room for saves of villagers I feel neutral for. His house interior is incredible, but he’s just not for me!

@VexTheHex - The Prince Charming design works well with him and creates a fun theme for him to stand out. I was thrilled to find him and bring him to my island, and he quickly became one of my favorites. Not only is his theme great, but his house interior and exterior also look classy and nice. Since he has the nature hobby as well, it helps downplay the Smug personality as he is often found studying nature and watering plants and flowers. I can imagine him teaming up with a band of other villagers and setting out on a quest to save some rare flower from the clutches of evil doers.


----------



## Verecund

Wow, I'm actually a bit surprised to see Colton here. I've never had him, although I remember I didn't use to like him but now I do; I'm not sure what changed my opinion of him but I don't see why I didn't like him before as I can't actually see anything bad about his design. He's one of the few smugs I'd be happy to get, and I think his eyes and hair look really cool (I love the turquoise in his eyes and ears!). I love his starting outfit, too; the cape is awesome!

I guess the only problem I have with him is that his Pocket Camp cookie refuses to give me the darn wings. :P


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Wow, I'm actually a bit surprised to see Colton here.


Same, I thought he would place much higher!


----------



## Radio

Oh wow, I thought this one would rank a lot higher. Makes sense though if he was this polarizing for him to be dropped down a bit. imo he has a very "safe" design. he has the same colour scheme as the horses I used to draw as the "default horse" when I was a kid xD


----------



## Bk1234

Radio said:


> Oh wow, I thought this one would rank a lot higher. Makes sense though if he was this polarizing for him to be dropped down a bit. imo he has a very "safe" design. he has the same colour scheme as the horses I used to draw as the "default horse" when I was a kid xD


Not safe enough I guess lol!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Aww. Sorry to his fans, you guys are wonderful, obviously.

his theme is just too much for me. And @Emmsey is spot on about his hair. I’m surprised to learn now that he is very popular. I had no idea!

I find it interesting to see people describing his design as ‘safe’ because he is so garish. Not simple/ nondescript like marshal or Sherb, or ‘cool’ like Raymond or I don’t know... Lopez or Zell. Design-wise among the smugs he reminds me most of chops, who doesn’t seem to share a similar level of popularity.

anyway, sorry, just felt like weighing in (again) with my impressions. 

Goodbye Colton, see you never, I hope. 

looking forward to seeing who is next! I honestly have no idea who to expect!


----------



## misstayleigh

Colton is not my type of villager in the sense that I don't like hardcore themed villagers--the superhero ones, for instance, or the food ones like Merengue or Frita. I also don't loooove the horses, so I'm not surprised by his ranking


----------



## Asarena

Another of my top 4 is gone. Hopefully the other 2 fare better!
Nice to see the public ranked him at the same spot I did though~


----------



## Bk1234

The comments add further credence to the point that Colton is such a polarizing villager on here!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I don’t like Colton much, as evidenced by my 22nd ranking for him. I can see his appeal, but I personally would choose a lot of different smugs over him. I’m a big fan of some of the other horses like Annalise, Julian, Reneigh, and Cleo, but Colton isn’t really my taste. Interesting to see him ranked 4th by the community tho.

My own top 4 are still going strong, so I’m feeling optimistic.


----------



## Emmsey

I mean I don't think I've ever used the word detest in a ranking before today.... I must have felt pretty strongly. Sorry not sorry Colton!


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Interesting to see him ranked 4th by the community tho.


Yeah, the public really liked him! 



Emmsey said:


> I mean I don't think I've ever used the word detest in a ranking before today.... I must have felt pretty strongly. Sorry not sorry Colton!


Poor Colton...


----------



## Pintuition

Wow! I'm really surprised how the public really liked Colton! That's great! It seems like for this past round the results are much more mixed, which is interesting. I'm surprised his rank wasn't pulled up by all those public votes! Colton was more of a villager I felt kind of neutral to, he's not my favorite and not the worst of the worst. Colton constantly pops up on mystery island hunts for me, I always feel bad saying no!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> Colton constantly pops up on mystery island hunts for me, I always feel bad saying no!


I’ve never seen him once lol.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> I’ve never seen him once lol.



it always seems to be that way! The people looking for specific villagers (or who would be most happy to find them) never find them, and the people who don’t want them seem to find them constantly!


----------



## Pintuition

WaileaNoRei said:


> it always seems to be that way! The people looking for specific villagers (or who would be most happy to find them) never find them, and the people who don’t want them seem to find them constantly!


So true! At least everyone can trade villagers or use amiibos, right?


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> it always seems to be that way! The people looking for specific villagers (or who would be most happy to find them) never find them, and the people who don’t want them seem to find them constantly!


This is so true, except for the time I found Diana on my first ticket.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I have Colton and tbh he is a bit basic in my eyes. I do love his colour scheme and how he is a prince, but I have smugs and horses I prefer more over him. I do understand why people love him though!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I have Colton and tbh he is a bit basic in my eyes. I do love his colour scheme and how he is a prince, but I have smugs and horses I prefer more over him. I do understand why people love him though!



who are your favorite smugs and horses?

Any favorites still in the running?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

WaileaNoRei said:


> who are your favorite smugs and horses?
> 
> Any favorites still in the running?



My favourite horses are Papi and Savannah, and my fav smugs have to be Phil and Quillson. Though I am sure there are plenty other good ones.


----------



## Bk1234

#19 and #20 will be posted over the weekend. Any predictions?


----------



## Coolio15

Based on general popularity, I'm worried for Bruce, Eloise, Wade, and Yuka.
HOWEVER, hoping to see a Beau or Judy downfall come to fruition.


----------



## Bk1234

*20. Yuka*




*Average Score:*
14.25
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 23rd
@Asarena - 3rd
@misstayleigh - 12th
@Verecund - 16th
@WaileaNoRei - 16th
@Emmsey - 16th
@Pintuition - 10th
Public - 18th (tie)

Yuka seems to be a villager that you either love or hate. I have seen people here give her design so much praise (precisely why she made it this far), but I have also seen others bash her design. In terms of my stance on Yuka, I’m probably in the middle. While I think her eyes could come off as intimidating, I think they fit her personality of Snooty quite well. However, in New Horizons, where the Snooty personality has been HEAVILY toned down, Yuka kind of takes on the character of a sassy aunt. I actually had Yuka in my New Leaf town and I really liked her blue color scheme. She eventually left though, which wasn’t a problem for me because there were other Snooties that I preferred. Overall, I think this is a fair spot for Yuka.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - I like most of the koalas, but Yuka is not one of them. There are better koalas and better snooties imo.

@Asarena - I wasn't very familiar with the koala villagers before New Horizons, but I have to say that in my opinion Yuka is clearly the best koala. Some of the others are acceptable, maybe even cute, but Yuka is the only one who I actively want to move to my island. Her facial expression is perfect for a snooty villager, and I love her blue coloring. Blue is my favorite color, so a villager earns some automatic bonus points with me if they're blue. I feel like her pinkish purple eyeshadow isn't too overwhelming as far as makeup goes either. Some villagers have a bit too much makeup for my liking. The interior of her house is cute and kind of gives me grandmother vibes. As for the exterior... did I mention I like blue? Well, the exterior of Yuka's house is blue.


----------



## Radio

I have literally never seen this villager until today hahahahaha. I really ought to go through the whole list on a wiki sometime.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ahhh Yuka. I actually think she is very pretty. I hesitate to call any of the villagers ‘elegant’ but if any are, it is her. I had her move to my island as a random move in when I didn’t know what I was doing and placed a plot the night before I wanted to go island hopping. Maybe that is why I never really clicked with her, but it does seem like she has a lot of the features people look for in popular villagers. She has a simple clean design that is still distinct. I love that her favorite colors are yellow and orange too, not only because those are my favorite colors but because they look great on her! Sadly she never clicked for me, but I’m so glad she got some recognition here.

also, as @Asarena says, she has the snooty ‘look’ without being over made up and her house is really gorgeous.


----------



## Bk1234

Radio said:


> I have literally never seen this villager until today hahahahaha. I really ought to go through the whole list on a wiki sometime.


Well I’m glad this rankdown has introduced you to a villager! 




WaileaNoRei said:


> I hesitate to call any of the villagers ‘elegant’ but if any are, it is her.


Calling her “elegant” is a bit of a stretch for me.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> Well I’m glad this rankdown has introduced you to a villager!
> 
> 
> 
> Calling her “elegant” is a bit of a stretch for me.



Haha, fair enough!
it’s funny because that is my exact reaction when I see people describe Diana as elegant  (so probably she’s got the same something to her that I stubbornly refuse to see in her case, sorry Diana)

Honestly, it is tough to really think of any these little cartoon animals as elegant! They are such little goofs.


----------



## Verecund

I'm a little surprised to see Yuka down here because I think she's pretty cool, but I guess most of the villagers left are pretty good as well. She's got a nice, simple colour scheme, and her purple eyelids match her blue and white well. I can't say the same for her orange sweater in NH, though; I don't think it suits her at all.

(For the record, I think Yuka and Diana are both elegant in their own way (minus Yuka's sweater) - although personally, if I had to choose the most elegant villager, it'd be Pecan. Her eyes are amazing, and her amiibo card and NH picture just give off this sassy elegance that I love.)


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> (For the record, I think Yuka and Diana are both elegant in their own way (minus Yuka's sweater) - although personally, if I had to choose the most elegant villager, it'd be Pecan. Her eyes are amazing, and her amiibo card and NH picture just give off this sassy elegance that I love.)


I think Pecan’s design fits her personality VERY well!


----------



## Asarena

Three of my top four are out now. I kind of expected Olaf to place low since I know other people don't like him, but for some reason I thought the other three would do better. The last one in my top four will probably be out next at this rate 

Also, the contrast in our write ups:
"There are better koalas and better snooties imo."
"Yuka is clearly the best koala."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha, fair enough!
> it’s funny because that is my exact reaction when I see people describe Diana as elegant  (so probably she’s got the same something to her that I stubbornly refuse to see in her case, sorry Diana)
> 
> Honestly, it is tough to really think of any these little cartoon animals as elegant! They are such little goofs.


Honestly, I don’t see Diana as elegant at all. That’s part of the reason why she’s my favorite snooty; she’s not afraid to go into nature!


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Honestly, I don’t see Diana as elegant at all. That’s part of the reason why she’s my favorite snooty; she’s not afraid to go into nature!


Love to see that Diana support!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Honestly, I don’t see Diana as elegant at all. That’s part of the reason why she’s my favorite snooty; she’s not afraid to go into nature!



wouldn’t she get quite dirty??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

WaileaNoRei said:


> wouldn’t she get quite dirty??


I’ve caught her sipping soda while sitting in a leaf pile. I don’t think she minds getting her clothes dirty.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Asarena said:


> Three of my top four are out now. I kind of expected Olaf to place low since I know other people don't like him, but for some reason I thought the other three would do better. The last one in my top four will probably be out next at this rate
> 
> Also, the contrast in our write ups:
> "There are better koalas and better snooties imo."
> "Yuka is clearly the best koala."



even though I am pretty sure your last favorite is not a favorite of mine, but I will root for them for your sake! 




Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve caught her sipping soda while sitting in a leaf pile. I don’t think she minds getting her clothes dirty.



I meant her very white and pale pink self more than her clothes, but actually I really like this version of her you are painting.

Reminds me of one of my best friends. She’s a pretty blonde and her mom forced her to wear a fancy dress and ringlets (she was made to wear her hair in curlers at night!) every day to school all through elementary school. Naturally, she was the biggest tomboy ever (and spent the next 10 years wearing ripped jeans and raggedy tshirts)!

stop!! Don’t make me like Diana, it’s not fair!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

WaileaNoRei said:


> stop!! Don’t make me like Diana, it’s not fair!


She’s the first snooty I’ve actually liked; I can’t help myself!


----------



## Pintuition

Poor Yuka! I don't mind her- I think she's cute. I rated her more towards the top but she was kind of neutral for me. I'm surprised she was the next one out!


----------



## Toska

Wow,I've been very out of the loop with this lately! However, I am not overly upset with any of the results this far. I wish I could've did some of the public ranking, but oh well! Rooting for Filbert this time around!


----------



## Bk1234

*19. Pinky*




*Average Score:*
13.75
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 12th
@Asarena - 6th
@misstayleigh - 11th
@Verecund - 11th
@WaileaNoRei - 11th
@Emmsey - 21st
@Pintuition - 23rd
Public - 15th (tie)

I am actually shocked that Pinky is ranked this low. I think she is one of the cutest villagers in this Top 24. I have a pretty funny relationship with Pinky. My friend had her as a starting villager in New Leaf and I really wanted her in my town. My friend and I weren’t too familiar with the void system so when she moved, I was so happy to see that she moved to my town. We always joke around that I “stole” Pinky!  I personally think Pinky got such a glow-up in New Horizons. Her color is so much more vibrant than in New Leaf. Her eyes are just so adorable too! If I had full control, I would definitely place Pinky higher.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - I've always liked the bears, and Pinky has recently moved to my island. She's a panda. And she's pink. What's not to like?

@Emmsey - I struggled to find someone I had enough of an opinion on to stick at the final bottom spot. Pinky unfortunately found herself there after falling into the I don’t do pink or pandas with creepy eyes camp. She’s too tall she’s not cool and she’s not for me!

@Pintuition - Pinky is a villager I feel like I should like, but just really don’t. The two pink panda-ish black eye style markings around her eyes just don’t do it for me. There’s too much of that yellow-ish white color on her face as well. I wish she had blush or something else to break it up. In general that mouth shape is rarely my favorite either. Her house is absolutely incredible and I love her catchphrase (cubbie) but I felt like I had to cut a “cute” villager, and she was the one I settled on!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Aww, sorry to see Pinky cut. She’s a villager who has really been growing on me. I recently discovered I love a lot of the bear villagers. They look so cuddly! Pinky’s house is also one of my favorites! She’s not a villager i see mentioned much at all (though I am only really engaged in the community in here), so it is great that she made it this far. Yeah  It’s amazing what a couple low rankings can do!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Yeah It’s amazing what a couple low rankings can do!


Yeah, she was doing pretty good until the 21st and 23rd ranking.


----------



## Verecund

Awww, I really like Pinky, too. She used to be pretty much the only bear I liked, although I have a new appreciation for a few more of them in NH (especially after I had three of them move in randomly). Pinky is still my favourite bear, though; I've had her a couple of times in WW and it's always been fun to have her around! Sad to see her rank down here. :(


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Awww, I really like Pinky, too. She used to be pretty much the only bear I liked, although I have a new appreciation for a few more of them in NH (especially after I had three of them move in randomly). Pinky is still my favourite bear, though; I've had her a couple of times in WW and it's always been fun to have her around! Sad to see her rank down here.


Pinky and Megan are probably my favorite big bears.


----------



## Emmsey

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, she was doing pretty good until the 21st and 23rd ranking.



My bad... but as stated in my review I don't do pink creepy eyes... what's a girl to do!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> My bad... but as stated in my review I don't do pink creepy eyes... what's a girl to do!


It’s fine! I like to see varying opinions.


----------



## Pintuition

Poor Pinky! I feel bad now for ranking her so low. I'm sure she's a great villager!


----------



## Asarena

I like Pinky a lot, so it's sad to see she didn't rank higher. At least I have her on my island though~


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sad to see Pinky go, since I think she’s one of the best peppy villagers imo. I personally love the large bears and think they’re very cute, but I can see why others don’t. Pinky still made it pretty far in the competition, all things considered.


----------



## Bk1234

*18. Judy*



*Average Score:*
13.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 4th
@Asarena - 21st
@misstayleigh - 24th
@Verecund - 12th
@WaileaNoRei - 4th
@Emmsey - 22nd
@Pintuition - 2nd
Public - 18th (tie)

Judy is definitely one of, if not the most polarizing ACNH villager. I mean, just look at the rankings. Some placed her very high, while others tanked her to the bottom. These very low scores eventually caught up to her and that is why Judy is this low. Judy actually had the same overall average score as another villager, but since the public placed her lower, she got the lower placement. My opinions on Judy are actually quite mixed. I wouldn’t call myself a fan, but I don’t hate the entirety of her design. Judy has beautiful pastel color fur, but her eyes kind of ruin the would-be cute design. Her eyes are just so off-putting and do not fit her design at all. I used to actually have Judy in my town, but I could not get over her eyes, so I had to unfortunately kick her out. Overall, I have no obligations regarding this placement of Judy.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - Kind of a "basic" choice, but I like Judy's ombré fur. I've found her a few times on mystery islands and now I can't let her leave my town. I used to think she was creepy, but I think that's part of her charm.

@Asarena - I don't hate Judy, but I just can't get past her eyes. I actually really love her fur, the mix of pastel colors is so cute. Her eyes though... I feel like it wouldn't been better if that was how her eyes looked when she was excited or something. I understand they're supposed to be like anime eyes, but it's not like most anime characters have eyes that look that way all the time. Even if their eyes are big and sparkly they aren't normally quite as extreme as Judy's. Instead of pupils she just has light reflecting off of her apparently extremely reflective eyes. I do love the exterior of her house; it's so blue! The interior is okay. It just looks like a kid's room.





@misstayleigh - hfjdhfdjkfd this is probably my most EvilTM write-up and ranking but god I cannot STAND Judy. I love the snooty personality but I simply do NOT get the appeal of her design. Her colouring is lovely, sure, and the cubs can be cute, but her EYES??? I do not UNDERSTAND??? There is nothing realistic about them?! And like, I get it. This is a game about a child basically running an island and paying money to a racoon and befriending sentient animals. “Realistic” isn’t at the top of Animal Crossing’s concerns. But her eyes just are so… lifeless…. and black…. like a great nebula in space, where no one can hear you scream. Sorry, Judy. You’re probably my least favorite villager in this whole game fdhjfhdkf

@WaileaNoRei - Judy-Sylvana on my ranking list are pretty much equal in my mind/heart. I thought it’d be fun to write up Judy though, especially since I am the one who bounced out Raymond and Marshal. A lot of time I feel a bit out of step with the current villager trend. I don’t hate them, except for maybe Diana, I just don’t have strong feelings for them. However, Judy actually interests me. She’s kind of insane, she looks like a Lisa Frank/ Care Bears / Sailor Moon mash up and it’s over the top and cutesy to the point of being potentially creepy and I like it a lot. I think among the actually most popular villagers she just stands out (along with Dom) as very expressive and vibrant. I love too that she is a snooty – like a tiny little toddler pretending to be a lady. A lot of the snooties are pretty heavy on the makeup which is not my favorite aesthetic (you’ve don’t count Pancetti, with your awesome white lips, you are a star). Judy looks like she spilled someone’s makeup case on her.

@Emmsey - I don’t get the fascination personally I find her to be really overrated. I’ve never been much of a pink fluffy kind of person and I guess Judy well and truly falls in that category. I find her eyes creepy not cute and let’s not get me started on my least favourite personality type snooty I think I’ve made my opinion clear I hate the whole I’m better than you thing!

@Pintuition - I HAD to save Judy. I love her multi-colored fur, she really doesn’t look like anyone else. I love pretty much all the cubs so I had to make sure she was in my top 4. I know many don’t like her eyes, but I think they look dreamy and cute. Snootys are one of my favorite personality types, I love how she’s small and cute but can be so savage sometimes. She’s got everything I’m looking for in a villager!


----------



## Korichi

Oh nooo not Judy! I love her pastel colours and I actually love her eyes, they look like stars! But I can see why people think they’re creepy and look like the void.. 

And wait, Marshal and Raymond got voted out already??


----------



## Bk1234

Korichi said:


> Oh nooo not Judy! I love her pastel colours and I actually love her eyes, they look like stars! But I can see why people think they’re creepy and look like the void..
> 
> And wait, Marshal and Raymond got voted out already??


Yeah, Raymond placed 68th and Marshal placed 69th.


----------



## Verecund

Oh wow, I'm the only one of the seven judges who didn't put Judy in their top or bottom four. :P

I like Judy; the snooty personality is my favourite and her gradient fur is absolutely stunning! I didn't like her eyes at first, but I got her as a random move-in to be my first snooty in NH and I got used to them. I think her shocked mouth is hilarious! Unfortunately, although she had some good dialogue at first, eventually I just didn't feel as much of a connection as I was hoping for, which was disappointing as usually I form a pretty strong bond with my first snooty (she gets bonus points for coming to my birthday party, though), and so I let her move out. I blame the lacking NH dialogue for my weakened enthusiasm for her over time, but it does leave an impression of her that could have easily been so much better.

Maybe another reason I didn't gel with her as much as I hoped for was that she didn't feel 'snooty' enough - not just in dialogue, but also in her appearance and her house. I don't want to judge villagers based on their houses, but Judy's doesn't suit her personality at all; it looks like a kid's bedroom, and I feel like no self-respecting snooty would let the hideous wooden block furniture anywhere near their house.


----------



## Pintuition

I definitely knew this one would be coming in the next week or two. Oh well! Everyone loses a fav, right? RIP Judy! 

Also....I'm dying at the Lisa Frank/Care Bears/Sailor Moon comment by @WaileaNoRei. Is that why I like her so much??!?  Now that I think about it, she does have that vibe, which was totally up my street as a kid. Brb, reexamining all my villager choices now.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> I feel like no self-respecting snooty would let the hideous wooden block furniture anywhere near their house.


So true!  That furniture set is hideous, though I will admit that I like the color scheme of the ones Judy has in her house.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Pintuition said:


> I definitely knew this one would be coming in the next week or two. Oh well! Everyone loses a fav, right? RIP Judy!
> 
> Also....I'm dying at the Lisa Frank/Care Bears/Sailor Moon comment by @WaileaNoRei. Is that why I like her so much??!?  Now that I think about it, she does have that vibe, which was totally up my street as a kid. Brb, reexamining all my villager choices now.



Omg, i have also been examining all of my villager choices lately! I'm so predictable! 

And yeah, I guess I just really like over the top villagers. And Shojo Manga vibes 

There's some weird total logic that ties my love of villagers from Tabby to Judy to Genji to all the hamsters? Is it the cute weirdo vibes?

I do agree with @Verecund that Judy seems like she should be peppy or maybe normal, more than snooty - especially with her kiddie themed house and the above described style. But i do think the pastel dream wood furniture goes with Judy, maybe just not with the snooty personality. I always think of all my villagers as kids so that's probably why i like it not looking like the standard snooty house.

Sorry to see you Judy! One day maybe i will encounter you and see if you live up to my dreams!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> I do agree with @Verecund that Judy seems like she should be peppy or maybe normal, more than snooty


Yeah, when I found out she was Snooty I was shocked.


----------



## Asarena

Bye Judy!

Also, I liked Lisa Frank, Care Bears, and Sailor Moon, but I still don't like Judy, so that's interesting


----------



## Bk1234

*17. Bruce*



*Average Score:*
13.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 14th
@Asarena - 9th
@misstayleigh - 6th
@Verecund - 8th
@WaileaNoRei - 20th
@Emmsey - 19th
@Pintuition - 15th
Public - 17th

Bruce is one of my favorite Cranky villagers of all-time. I love all the deer, so liking Bruce came as no surprise to me. I wanted to have Bruce in my town ever since New Leaf, but he just never presented the opportunity. However, in New Horizons, Bruce gets the special award of being my first good campsite villager. I was so happy when I saw him in my campsite. I think what I really love about Bruce is his color scheme and his eyes. He has such a serious look that gives off such cool vibes. Not to mention, he’s the perfect partner for Diana, my favorite villager (though I think Judy tried to get with him in my town!) Overall, I am disappointed by Bruce’s low placement, but I’m grateful that the public allowed him to place over Judy.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Bruce is probably my favorite deer. Have I mentioned that I like blue? Not really a big fan of his house interior, but the exterior is nice.


----------



## Asarena

I agree that it's nice to see Bruce rank above Judy!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sad to see Judy go, but I know her design is divisive so I’m not totally surprised. Just want to say that I appreciate both @WaileaNoRei for coincidentally also ranking her 4th and @Pintuition for ranking her 2nd. <3


I feel mostly neutral about Bruce tbh. He’s not a bad villager, but he doesn’t really stand out either imo. His design is pretty inoffensive, so I’m mostly apathetic towards him, which is why I ranked him near the middle of the pack. His house is pretty bad tho.


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> I feel mostly neutral about Bruce tbh. He’s not a bad villager, but he doesn’t really stand out either imo. His design is pretty inoffensive, so I’m mostly apathetic towards him, which is why I ranked him near the middle of the pack. His house is pretty bad tho.


That makes sense, his design doesn’t really pop out. His house is... interesting...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

So sad seeing one of the deer rank relatively low! He is one of my least favorite deer, though...


----------



## Verecund

Aww, I really like Bruce; he's one of my favourite crankies. He's been on my island from almost the beginning as well (and I had Bruce and Judy together for about 6.5 months).

I haven't had one of my lower-ranked villagers get cut in a while, so hopefully one of them comes up soon.


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> So sad seeing one of the deer rank relatively low! He is one of my least favorite deer, though...


I agree, all the deer should be ranked high! 



Verecund said:


> Aww, I really like Bruce; he's one of my favourite crankies. He's been on my island from almost the beginning as well (and I had Bruce and Judy together for about 6.5 months).
> 
> I haven't had one of my lower-ranked villagers get cut in a while, so hopefully one of them comes up soon.


He’s one of my favorite Crankies too!  I also had the Bruce and Judy combo for a time.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I’m very neutral on Bruce. He doesn’t stand out to me and in general cranky is my least favorite personality. But nothing against him, and I do like the education hobby and attendant round wire-rimmed glasses look. I ranked him surprisingly low, probably mostly out of not having much of an opinion on him, rather than dislike.


----------



## Coolio15

Bruce was expected for me, despite being very cute (a la that elimination picture<3) he is generally forgotten among the other deer (which is fair considering how beloved many of them are).
HOWEVER, I am thankful that Judy isn't winning this, let alone placing in the top 10! Don't get me wrong, she has grown on me somewhat and I like the "Dahlia Hawthorne" vibes I get from her crazy expressions! However, it isn't enough to warrant a win in my opinion, and I personally think a quality but less visibly "popular" villager deserves the crown for this one. Judy going helps that out immensely so I can't say that I'm mourning her loss.


----------



## Korichi

Aww, it’s sad to see Bruce go, he’s such a cool guy!! But I’m glad that he placed above Judy, a new popular villager, at the very least.


----------



## VexTheHex

I strongly dislike Canberra and am happy she didn't beat out Colton. 

 Colton is on my island and was in my Top 4. Sad to see one of my guys go, but I didn't expect him to win or even make it this far. He was a dark horse in the race not having the new or super cute aspects most of the popular picks have.

 Yuka ain't bad but nothing amazing.

 I thought about Pinky as my Peppy pick on my island quite a bit, but I honestly think some of the other pink Peppys look better than her. Most of the bears are pretty bland, she stands out a little but not enough.

 Judy is one where I really like her appearance, but I don't like her home. Not too big on the super childish looking rooms. 

 Bruce is cool looking, but his home is a solid failure for me just as it was for Chief. Some of the male villagers really got the short end of the stick with the alley way, parking lot, and run down home interiors.


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Bruce was expected for me, despite being very cute (a la that elimination picture<3) he is generally forgotten among the other deer (which is fair considering how beloved many of them are).
> HOWEVER, I am thankful that Judy isn't winning this, let alone placing in the top 10! Don't get me wrong, she has grown on me somewhat and I like the "Dahlia Hawthorne" vibes I get from her crazy expressions! However, it isn't enough to warrant a win in my opinion, and I personally think a quality but less visibly "popular" villager deserves the crown for this one. Judy going helps that out immensely so I can't say that I'm mourning her loss.


I’m glad Judy has grown on you at least! 



Korichi said:


> Aww, it’s sad to see Bruce go, he’s such a cool guy!! But I’m glad that he placed above Judy, a new popular villager, at the very least.


He is such a cool guy. I can tell he wants to see Sherb and Erik (my Lazy bois on the island) burn though.  




VexTheHex said:


> I strongly dislike Canberra and am happy she didn't beat out Colton.
> 
> Colton is on my island and was in my Top 4. Sad to see one of my guys go, but I didn't expect him to win or even make it this far. He was a dark horse in the race not having the new or super cute aspects most of the popular picks have.
> 
> Yuka ain't bad but nothing amazing.
> 
> I thought about Pinky as my Peppy pick on my island quite a bit, but I honestly think some of the other pink Peppys look better than her. Most of the bears are pretty bland, she stands out a little but not enough.
> 
> Judy is one where I really like her appearance, but I don't like her home. Not too big on the super childish looking rooms.
> 
> Bruce is cool looking, but his home is a solid failure for me just as it was for Chief. Some of the male villagers really got the short end of the stick with the alley way, parking lot, and run down home interiors.


I definitely agree about Canberra. I’m just not a fan... 

I also really like Colton and think he should have placed higher. 

Unfortunately, Judy’s eyes ruin her appearance for me. 

Oh yeah, Bruce’s home sure is something else...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Bk1234 said:


> He is such a cool guy. I can tell he wants to see Sherb and Erik (my Lazy bois on the island) burn though.


Hmm...I never got that from my Bruce. I guess he just ignores Erik and Beau on my island lol


----------



## Bk1234

#16 will be posted later today. Any predictions?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Hmm...I never got that from my Bruce. I guess he just ignores Erik and Beau on my island lol


I can tell that he came to the island to rest his old bones and doesn’t like dealing with pesky little kids (Sherb and Erik.) Maybe it’s just me lol.


----------



## Bk1234

*16. Sprinkle*



*Average Score:*
13.25
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 17th
@Asarena - 16th
@misstayleigh - 20th
@Verecund - 20th
@WaileaNoRei - 15th
@Emmsey - 11th
@Pintuition - 4th
Public - 3rd

I always thought Sprinkle was cute, in fact I would say that she is the cutest and my favorite out of all the penguins. However, when compared to some of the other Peppy villagers, Sprinkle just pales in comparison. Sprinkle appears to be yet another polarizing villager on here. There are some (including the majority of the public) who ranked her very high, but most of the rankers either had her in the middle of the pack or lower. I think the fact that Sprinkle fades into the background when amongst other villagers has something to do with this. Overall, I think #16 isn’t a bad spot for Sprinkle, though I probably would have placed her a little higher.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - I know you're probably tired of me complaining about eyes, but all I'm going to say is that Sprinkle could probably be higher on my ranking if I liked her eyes more because she's super cute otherwise. Maybe the white spots are supposed to be light glinting off her eyes, but the positioning makes it look like her sclera and pupils have swapped colors.

@Pintuition - I’ve never had Sprinkle, but I think she’s so cute. My friend has her and I always make sure I visit her when I’m there. Her house interior is goals- somehow both frozen and the shell set. It really matches her! I love the little swirl hair she has and the mint coloring they chose for her is perfect. She’d be welcome on my islands any day!


----------



## Coolio15

Was NOT expecting Sprinkle to rank this low, disappointing considering that she is one of the cutest penguins in the game and someone who I've considered making a part of my town many times.
Also BEAU still being around but Sprinkle is cut? Shameless xD


----------



## Asarena

This ranking and the ranking I gave her are the same, so I don't have much to say. She really is cute for the most part though


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Was NOT expecting Sprinkle to rank this low, disappointing considering that she is one of the cutest penguins in the game and someone who I've considered making a part of my town many times.
> Also BEAU still being around but Sprinkle is cut? Shameless xD


I didn’t expect her to rank this low either. I’m not here for that Beau shade though lol. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Asarena said:


> This ranking and the ranking I gave her are the same, so I don't have much to say. She really is cute for the most part though


Oh yeah, I didn’t even realize that!  Yeah, she’s pretty cute.


----------



## Asarena

At this point 3 of my top 4 and 3 of my bottom 4 have already had their ranks revealed. I'm curious to see when the last 1 in my top 4 and the last 1 in my bottom 4 will appear


----------



## Verecund

I feel bad for ranking Sprinkle so low because she's pretty cute; I absolutely adore the aqua swirl on her head, which is why she quickly became one of my favourites when I first saw her, but then I realized that there's not much else that really stands out about her, especially compared to the other peppies, which is why my enthusiasm for her faded over time and I ranked her as low as I did. I think it's her eyes - Peanut can pull off those eyes well, but for some reason it doesn't work as well for Sprinkle. Her face just isn't cutesy enough to match her swirl, I guess. I'm surprised she got third among the public!

I'm still a little sad to see Sprinkle go because I still like her, but not _too _sad considering there are 19 villagers I ranked above her.


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> At this point 3 of my top 4 and 3 of my bottom 4 have already had their ranks revealed. I'm curious to see when the last 1 in my top 4 and the last 1 in my bottom 4 will appear


It’ll be interesting to see when they appear... 



Verecund said:


> I feel bad for ranking Sprinkle so low because she's pretty cute; I absolutely adore the aqua swirl on her head, which is why she quickly became one of my favourites when I first saw her, but then I realized that there's not much else that really stands out about her, especially compared to the other peppies, which is why my enthusiasm for her faded over time and I ranked her as low as I did. I think it's her eyes - Peanut can pull off those eyes well, but for some reason it doesn't work as well for Sprinkle. Her face just isn't cutesy enough to match her swirl, I guess. I'm surprised she got third among the public!
> 
> I'm still a little sad to see Sprinkle go because I still like her, but not _too _sad considering there are 19 villagers I ranked above her.


Yeah, the eyes are a minor turn-off for me too!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Not a huge fan of sprinkle, though she is cute, and my friend has her and very much love her. I do like her round little body. In general, I don’t like villagers who are winter themed for whatever reason, though obviously I got over it with flurry, who only has slight ‘winter’ accents. I also really hate all the house that have ice furniture, enough that it makes it hard for me to really love any of the penguins or any villagers that has it in their house. Sprinkle is just too much with her winter pastel coloring for me to really love her, but at the same time she otherwise has a very cute design and is memorable.

another interesting lesson for me about my preferences - I don’t really like pastel villagers or heavily ‘themed’ villagers -unless the theme is Japanese I guess, because I love Genji, Kabuki, Annalisa, and Croque).

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

3 of my bottom 4 are left and I have a feeling I am going to be disappointed when they do show up...but I have one very beloved favorite left, and another villager I placed in my top 4 left, so cautiously hopeful about that.


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Not a huge fan of sprinkle, though she is cute, and my friend has her and very much love her. I do like her round little body. In general, I don’t like villagers who are winter themed for whatever reason, though obviously I got over it with flurry, who only has slight ‘winter’ accents. I also really hate all the house that have ice furniture, enough that it makes it hard for me to really love any of the penguins or any villagers that has it in their house. Sprinkle is just too much with her winter pastel coloring for me to really love her, but at the same time she otherwise has a very cute design and is memorable.
> 
> another interesting lesson for me about my preferences - I don’t really like pastel villagers or heavily ‘themed’ villagers -unless the theme is Japanese I guess, because I love Genji, Kabuki, Annalisa, and Croque).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020
> 
> 3 of my bottom 4 are left and I have a feeling I am going to be disappointed when they do show up...but I have one very beloved favorite left, and another villager I placed in my top 4 left, so cautiously hopeful about that.


I actually really like the houses with the ice furniture and Sprinkle’s house is just . I can’t remember your top 4 and bottom 4, so we’ll see...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> I actually really like the houses with the ice furniture and Sprinkle’s house is just . I can’t remember your top 4 and bottom 4, so we’ll see...



i really don’t know why I dislike them. They look uncomfortable to me, but that’s so irrational, because it is perfect for a penguin. I have no idea really, and it is a weird hang up!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I had Sprinkle in my NL town, and I enjoyed her while she was there. I agree that’s she’s cute and that her house is very nice, but there are other peppies that I like more than her because they’re a bit more interesting design-wise imo. Though NH Sprinkle has the play hobby, so it’s cute seeing her airplane around town.

Honestly I’ve been thinking about making a dedicated winter area on my island, and someone like Hans or Sprinkle would be perfect to live there.


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Honestly I’ve been thinking about making a dedicated winter area on my island, and someone like Hans or Sprinkle would be perfect to live there.


Ooh, that sounds like a cool idea!  Sprinkle would definitely fit right in!


----------



## Korichi

Wow, I’m pleasantly surprised Sprinkle made it this far! She’s very adorable, but I also agree that she isn’t as high up there compared to the other peppies. But her house is absolutely beautiful though, I love all the ice furniture!


----------



## Bk1234

Korichi said:


> Wow, I’m pleasantly surprised Sprinkle made it this far! She’s very adorable, but I also agree that she isn’t as high up there compared to the other peppies. But her house is absolutely beautiful though, I love all the ice furniture!


Yeah, I agree that she isn’t as cute as some of the other Peppies. I love to see another ice furniture fan!


----------



## Pintuition

I must have missed Sprinkle's reveal yesterday. Poor Sprinkle! Oh well, maybe I'll have to bring her to my island to make up for her ranking   but all things considered, I never even thought she'd make the top 50 let alone be in the final round! Placing 16 is really great considering how many villagers we've ranked!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I must have missed Sprinkle's reveal yesterday. Poor Sprinkle! Oh well, maybe I'll have to bring her to my island to make up for her ranking   but all things considered, I never even thought she'd make the top 50 let alone be in the final round! Placing 16 is really great considering how many villagers we've ranked!


That’s true. Even getting in #24 is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## just-kidding

don't actually understand this, but I guess it seems cool


----------



## Bk1234

just-kidding said:


> don't actually understand this, but I guess it seems cool


I’m glad you at least like the idea!


----------



## tessa grace

I hope cheri shows up high on the list, i'd be really excited. she's my all time fav C:


----------



## WaileaNoRei

thetessagrace said:


> I hope cheri shows up high on the list, i'd be really excited. she's my all time fav C:



sorry, but Cheri actually was not among the 140 original villagers in the running (each of us 7 judges nominated 20 villagers)

glad to have some Cheri love making an appearance though! My personal favorite is Tabby, another peppies. A lot of the peppies have really great designs, and personally I love their enthusiastic and friendly personalities.

here’s who made the top 24, whose final placements you are now seeing. Maybe there’s someone else you can happily root for in there:




Bk1234 said:


> *Round 8: The Final Round *​View attachment 330631
> 
> *For everyone: *We've officially narrowed it down to our Top 24. Your job now is to rank the remaining 24 contestants from 1 to 24, with #1 being the person you want to win the most.
> 
> *For the rankers: *You are required to submit write-ups for your Top 4 villagers and your Bottom 4 villagers, at a minimum (for a total of 8 write-ups). There is no word requirement, but at a minimum, the write-up should explain why you ranked that person at the top or bottom of your list. Write-ups can also include pictures or videos.
> 
> *For the public: *You guys can send me your rankings of the villagers through PM. Public voters may also submit write-ups by private message to me before the deadline.
> 
> *Here is your Top 24...*
> 
> *Bangle*
> *Beau*
> *Bruce*
> *Canberra*
> *Colton*
> *Eloise*
> *Fang*
> *Filbert*
> *Judy*
> *Kiki*
> *Merengue*
> *Merry*
> *Mint*
> *Olaf*
> *Pinky*
> *Reneigh*
> *Roald*
> *Rudy*
> *Sherb*
> *Sprinkle*
> *Sylvana*
> *Tabby*
> *Wade*
> *Yuka*
> The voting will close once all 7 rankers have sent me their rankings and write-ups. If I do not receive the rankings/write-ups by *Saturday, November 7th* (and you have not asked for an extension) I will calculate the final results without your rankings. ☹
> 
> @Asarena @Emmsey @WaileaNoRei @Verecund @misstayleigh @Florence + The Machine @Pintuition​


----------



## tessa grace

WaileaNoRei said:


> sorry, but Cheri actually was not among the 140 original villagers in the running (each of us 7 judges nominated 20 villagers)
> 
> glad to have some Cheri love making an appearance though! My personal favorite is Tabby, another peppies. A lot of the peppies have really great designs, and personally I love their enthusiastic and friendly personalities.
> 
> here’s who made the top 24, whose final placements you are now seeing. Maybe there’s someone else you can happily root for in there:


oh bummer, well i'm rooting for bangle then, my first ac best friend C:


----------



## Bk1234

thetessagrace said:


> oh bummer, well i'm rooting for bangle then, my first ac best friend C:


Good luck to Bangle! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



WaileaNoRei said:


> sorry, but Cheri actually was not among the 140 original villagers in the running (each of us 7 judges nominated 20 villagers)
> 
> glad to have some Cheri love making an appearance though! My personal favorite is Tabby, another peppies. A lot of the peppies have really great designs, and personally I love their enthusiastic and friendly personalities.
> 
> here’s who made the top 24, whose final placements you are now seeing. Maybe there’s someone else you can happily root for in there:


Thank you for explaining by the way!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

thetessagrace said:


> oh bummer, well i'm rooting for bangle then, my first ac best friend C:





Bk1234 said:


> Good luck to Bangle!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining by the way! ☺



wonderful, Bangle is my favorite in the running villager too! 

and no problem, it’s been a long, ongoing game/event and I know it could be confusing from the outside.


----------



## misstayleigh

awww hello! i’ve been super busy with work! i like Sprinkle’s design fine enough but had her on my island and she just drove me nuts hahah. and then it took me AGES to get her to move!


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> awww hello! i’ve been super busy with work! i like Sprinkle’s design fine enough but had her on my island and she just drove me nuts hahah. and then it took me AGES to get her to move!


True, bad experiences make a difference in our opinions on a villager.


----------



## Bk1234

*15. Bangle*





*Average Score:*
12.625
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 13th
@Asarena - 8th
@misstayleigh - 8th
@Verecund - 23rd
@WaileaNoRei - 2nd
@Emmsey - 18th
@Pintuition - 20th
Public - 9th

I know one ranker is going to really upset by this ranking. Bangle is a villager I have always felt neutral towards. She’s pretty cute, but her colors have never really appealed for me. I will admit that she looks really cute in the image I provided. She's also one of the better tigers that are in the game. This is kind of sad, but my fondest memories of Bangle are when I was hunting for my first Peppy and I rejected her. Maybe I would like her better if I actually had her in my town. I’ll let the other rankers give you a better summary of Bangle.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Bangle is my second favorite tiger after Bianca. The yellow stripes go really well with her brown fur. The only things that kind of bug me are her singular light color eyelashes.

@Verecund - I actually like Bangle better than Olaf (although still less than everyone else above him), but I'm putting her below him because I nominated her twice and she's still here. What can I say - I'm stubborn. ;\ I don't even dislike Bangle at all; it's just that I'm not enthusiastic about her and she doesn't interest me enough. She's actually pretty cute, though, and the bright yellow markings on her are cool. But with so many great villagers, there has to be something to really stand out, and she's not cute enough to do that, and she just doesn't match up to the others in here.





@WaileaNoRei - To be honest, Bangle was not a villager I expected to become a favorite. I was island hoping for my three first move-ins and had a limited number of tickets. I’d passed up a few villagers, don’t remember them all but definitely Puddles and Audie were in there. I didn’t know what I was looking for and was worried I had made a mistake in passing up Audie (all I knew was that she was popular, and at the time I didn’t know whether that was for a concrete reason or not). But then there was Bangle, and she was cute enough. I planned to have her for a while and then hopefully let her move out quickly to get a villager I liked more. Then one day I just realized...she was like the life of my island. She’s a great villager. I know there are no real differences but I swear she’s just extra special. Always out and about, always doing different activities – singing, treasure hunts, playing, fashioning (don’t know what to call it), hanging out with the other villagers. She’s so fun to dress up, her cheery look always makes me feel better. Originally, I wasn’t sure I liked the tiger villagers. Their heads are quite large and I didn’t know if I completely liked the design. But Bangle has such great expressiveness, and I find her body is just stocky enough to balance out her head. Can’t imagine my island without Bangle now, in a strange way I feel she is the villager Island Rep (Genji may have been around longer but he’s got his own weird jock stuff to do).


----------



## Asarena

I thought Bangle would rank higher to be honest! I didn't know some people weren't as fond of her. It makes me even less sure of which villager will end up taking first place


----------



## Coolio15

Aw, I don't remember where I ended up putting Bangle in my public ranking but it probs should've been higher. Bangle is very cute but I feel that she very much does get overshadowed by the other peppy tiger in Bianca, whose snow leopard design and cute aesthetic just seem to appeal to people (including me) more than Bangle's more basic and tropical design.
Still, sad to see her out before top 10, but I'm glad to see that she made it this far in the competition!


----------



## Verecund

Even though Bangle was the second-lowest on my list, I'm still kind of sad because I can see the appeal behind her. She still doesn't really stand out to me as much of the others, especially when it comes to peppies since there's so many cute ones, but I do think she'd grow on me if I ever got her. I think it'd be nice to have her for a bit and see if she can make me like her more, but until then I have no regrets over where I placed her.


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Aw, I don't remember where I ended up putting Bangle in my public ranking but it probs should've been higher. Bangle is very cute but I feel that she very much does get overshadowed by the other peppy tiger in Bianca, whose snow leopard design and cute aesthetic just seem to appeal to people (including me) more than Bangle's more basic and tropical design.
> Still, sad to see her out before top 10, but I'm glad to see that she made it this far in the competition!


Yeah, I definitely agree about the thing with Bianca. I think people just really like winter and fall in ACNH, so it makes sense why Bianca is more popular with others.


----------



## Bk1234

*14. Filbert*




*Average Score:*
12.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 15th
@Asarena - 22nd
@misstayleigh - 10th
@Verecund - 1st
@WaileaNoRei - 19th
@Emmsey - 9th
@Pintuition - 12th
Public - 12th

I know one poster is going to be really upset by this ranking. To be honest, I expected Filbert to be ranked much higher. Maybe it’s just because of the overwhelming support I saw from one poster during the previous rounds. I’m pretty neutral on Filbert. I like his light blue fur, but I will admit that his eyes are a little creepy. Not to mention, he pales in comparison to some of the other amazing squirrels that are in the game. I have never had Filbert in a mainline Animal Crossing game, but I remember being so excited when I got the big rocket from his cookie in Pocket Camp. Overall, I think this is a fair spot for Filbert, though I’m sure another poster will say otherwise.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Again, we run into an eye issue. His eyes are so blank. They're just big black circles in bigger white circles. The little eyebrows that match some of his other markings don't really help either. He just looks so empty to me. I think his happy smile and big nose make it worse somehow. They make him look kind of goofy. If it weren't for his eyes I'd probably love him, but I just can't get past them. His fur is a beautiful shade of blue, and both the interior and exterior of his home are so wonderfully blue as well. I also like the space theme he has going on in his house.





@Verecund - I love this adorable little guy! I first had him in my first ever town on WW and I grew super attached. I'd spent like an hour a night when I was a kid just talking to him in his house and hanging out! Blue is my favourite colour, and I love the squirrels for their cute bouncy swirly tails, so combining both is like the perfect combination, and his pink cheeks and round eyes make him extra cute. He's my favourite villager (hence the fast pass I gave him) and it'd be super cool to see him win since I don't think he gets enough love.




^It's like being threatened by a cupcake!

@VexTheHex - Early on I was planning on adopting Pecan, Sheldon, and/or Poppy. I have not encountered any of these three on my hunts and also have taken others of those personalities instead. My Squirrel desire has now nabbed me Filbert on a 5 ticket hunt that had him move in on Halloween night. He is just straight up adorable. His color scheme is really pleasing to the eye. I really do love the Squirrel tails and love the blue and white swirl he has going on. The spot on his head is my only complaint, but it isn't nearly as odd as Peanut's since at least his still fits his color scheme. He's a cute little guy and look forward to getting to know him more. His house exterior is nice and stands out from most of the Lazys who have the more shack or cabin homes. His interior is very pretty and actually sort of fits with his career interest being a pilot. Maybe he wants to fly on starry nights. I've been drawn to him and the design so much that I am considering trying to get at least one more squirrel even if someone I really enjoy has to go to make room.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Wow, I thought that Filbert was going to be top 5 material. He’s in that area where he’s not overdone or  overrated, so he looks like a safe pick. There’s other safe picks here (sherb comes to mind) so I’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wow, I thought that Filbert was going to be top 5 material. He’s in that area where he’s not overdone or  overrated, so he looks like a safe pick. There’s other safe picks here (sherb comes to mind) so I’ll have to wait and see.


Yeah, I agree! I thought he’d at least be Top 10.


----------



## Verecund

RIP Filbert :( I didn't think he'd place much higher than this, but I was still hoping for him to break the top ten or so. Hoping the rest of my top five can stay strong.

Also, I tried so hard for that rocket in his PC cookie and out of 48 cookies (38 of which were for LT) I never got it. :( Ended up with 11 pairs of boots instead. Definitely not my wisest LT-spending moment.

EDIT: I just went on NH and Filbert was sick! He was so sad from your rankings that it manifested as a cold. :P


----------



## Toska

Aw, that's a shame! Filbert was my favorite in the running! However, I'm not surprised. Hopefully one of my favorites can get top 5, then!


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> EDIT: I just went on NH and Filbert was sick! He was so sad from your rankings that it manifested as a cold.


Oh no!  Poor guy, I hope he feels better! 



Toska said:


> Aw, that's a shame! Filbert was my favorite in the running! However, I'm not surprised. Hopefully one of my favorites can get top 5, then!


Oh, sorry... Hopefully your other favorites place higher.


----------



## Asarena

And with that, the last of my bottom four has appeared. I feel like the last of my top four will show up soon too to be honest


----------



## maria110

Pintuition said:


> I must have missed Sprinkle's reveal yesterday. Poor Sprinkle! Oh well, maybe I'll have to bring her to my island to make up for her ranking   but all things considered, I never even thought she'd make the top 50 let alone be in the final round! Placing 16 is really great considering how many villagers we've ranked!



I didn't appreciate Sprinkle when I had her as an early villager because she didn't go with the theme I had at the time.  Then recently I was looking at a villager database and saw how adorable her house interior is when she's not one of the early ones.  So I ordered an Amiibo for her and hope to bring her back at some point.


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> And with that, the last of my bottom four has appeared. I feel like the last of my top four will show up soon too to be honest


Hopefully they don’t show up too soon. 



maria110 said:


> I didn't appreciate Sprinkle when I had her as an early villager because she didn't go with the theme I had at the time.  Then recently I was looking at a villager database and saw how adorable her house interior is when she's not one of the early ones.  So I ordered an Amiibo for her and hope to bring her back at some point.


Wow, the difference a database can make!


----------



## Airysuit

I love that Bruce and Canberra are reasonable high up the list! They are both really cool and cute


----------



## Bk1234

airysuit said:


> I love that Bruce and Canberra are reasonable high up the list! They are both really cool and cute


Yeah, I’m so happy to see Bruce place this high!


----------



## Pintuition

Awwww, RIP Filbert! Anyone else feel like the rankdowns have changed their view of certain villagers? I've always been kind of neutral towards Filbert, hence my ranking of him in the middle, but now he's kind of growing on me. 

Ranking 14 is a huge feat, though, all things considered. I have to try to sit down and figure out who's left!


----------



## Emmsey

Yeah I do kind of agree I can't say I've expressed much of an impression on Filbert previous but now I also am considering him for one of my future islanders. I think he looks pretty neat but up until now was lost in the haze of other characters.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a certain deer I backed to rank highly but I'm not gonna lie the suspense is killing me!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> *15. Bangle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Average Score:*
> 12.625
> *Rankings:*
> @Florence + The Machine - 13th
> @Asarena - 8th
> @misstayleigh - 8th
> @Verecund - 23rd
> @WaileaNoRei - 2nd
> @Emmsey - 18th
> @Pintuition - 20th
> Public - 9th
> 
> I know one ranker is going to really upset by this ranking. Bangle is a villager I have always felt neutral towards. She’s pretty cute, but her colors have never really appealed for me. I will admit that she looks really cute in the image I provided. She's also one of the better tigers that are in the game. This is kind of sad, but my fondest memories of Bangle are when I was hunting for my first Peppy and I rejected her. Maybe I would like her better if I actually had her in my town. I’ll let the other rankers give you a better summary of Bangle.
> 
> *Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Bangle is my second favorite tiger after Bianca. The yellow stripes go really well with her brown fur. The only things that kind of bug me are her singular light color eyelashes.
> 
> @Verecund - I actually like Bangle better than Olaf (although still less than everyone else above him), but I'm putting her below him because I nominated her twice and she's still here. What can I say - I'm stubborn. ;\ I don't even dislike Bangle at all; it's just that I'm not enthusiastic about her and she doesn't interest me enough. She's actually pretty cute, though, and the bright yellow markings on her are cool. But with so many great villagers, there has to be something to really stand out, and she's not cute enough to do that, and she just doesn't match up to the others in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WaileaNoRei - To be honest, Bangle was not a villager I expected to become a favorite. I was island hoping for my three first move-ins and had a limited number of tickets. I’d passed up a few villagers, don’t remember them all but definitely Puddles and Audie were in there. I didn’t know what I was looking for and was worried I had made a mistake in passing up Audie (all I knew was that she was popular, and at the time I didn’t know whether that was for a concrete reason or not). But then there was Bangle, and she was cute enough. I planned to have her for a while and then hopefully let her move out quickly to get a villager I liked more. Then one day I just realized...she was like the life of my island. She’s a great villager. I know there are no real differences but I swear she’s just extra special. Always out and about, always doing different activities – singing, treasure hunts, playing, fashioning (don’t know what to call it), hanging out with the other villagers. She’s so fun to dress up, her cheery look always makes me feel better. Originally, I wasn’t sure I liked the tiger villagers. Their heads are quite large and I didn’t know if I completely liked the design. But Bangle has such great expressiveness, and I find her body is just stocky enough to balance out her head. Can’t imagine my island without Bangle now, in a strange way I feel she is the villager Island Rep (Genji may have been around longer but he’s got his own weird jock stuff to do).
> View attachment 340954



Bangle!!! Sorry everyone, I threw out my back last week and then life did that thing where a bunch of stuff piled up while I was incapacitated and I’ve only now dug myself out! Honestly, I am overall happy with this placement for Bangle. Obviously, if it were up to me, she would have been much higher, but she never had a fast pass, and I didn’t think she would make it this far as she usually seems not too popular. Even I took some time to get to really love her like I do now. She really is such a wonderful villager, and even knowing all the villagers are the same, I just feel like she is special, even beyond her looks (though I now have gone from thinking she is pretty cute to thinking she is absolutely adorable - her smile eyes expression is). 14/ 140 is pretty darn good!

Don’t worry Bangle, my fabulous bestie, you are living your best life on my island for the long haul.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree about the thing with Bianca. I think people just really like winter and fall in ACNH, so it makes sense why Bianca is more popular with others.



I do think this aesthetic difference somewhat explains some of my out of sync with the majority villager opinions. I really favor warm colors - browns, and orange and tans and don’t like the cool tones as much - which would fit my disinterest in Bianca, fang, and even Diana. (Flurry being the exception, after many months of loving everything but her blue eyebrows).

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



Pintuition said:


> Awwww, RIP Filbert! Anyone else feel like the rankdowns have changed their view of certain villagers? I've always been kind of neutral towards Filbert, hence my ranking of him in the middle, but now he's kind of growing on me.
> 
> Ranking 14 is a huge feat, though, all things considered. I have to try to sit down and figure out who's left!



the rankdown caused me to reassess my disinterest in bones, to the point that I invited him to my island! He’s not a permanent villager, but he is pretty darn cute. Definitely, one of my favorite ladies!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020

Sorry for my multiple posts as I catch up what I missed.
Seems weird to say, but I have no opinion on filbert, really none. He’s probably underrated, especially as in general people seem to really like the blue villagers.

I don’t dislike him at all, but for some reason nothing about him really grabs me. But good job to filbert! You made it pretty far!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Don’t worry Bangle, my fabulous bestie, you are living your best life on my island for the long haul.


I’m glad Bangle has some support on your island! 



WaileaNoRei said:


> the rankdown caused me to reassess my disinterest in bones, to the point that I invited him to my island! He’s not a permanent villager, but he is pretty darn cute. Definitely, one of my favorite ladies!


Ah, I’m glad it’s good for something else besides manifesting colds in villagers. 



WaileaNoRei said:


> Sorry for my multiple posts as I catch up what I missed.
> Seems weird to say, but I have no opinion on filbert, really none. He’s probably underrated, especially as in general people seem to really like the blue villagers.
> 
> I don’t dislike him at all, but for some reason nothing about him really grabs me. But good job to filbert! You made it pretty far!


I can see how he could come across as bland to others.


----------



## Bk1234

Hard to believe that we’re already up to #12 and #13.  What are your predictions?


----------



## Bk1234

*13. Rudy*




*Average Score:*
11.75
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 20th
@Asarena - 20th
@misstayleigh - 2nd
@Verecund - 4th
@WaileaNoRei - 10th
@Emmsey - 14th
@Pintuition - 17th
Public - 7th (tie)

I never really noticed how cute Rudy is until recently. For some reason, he always flew under the radar for me. However, I saw him on a mystery island and he really appealed to me. He’s definitely one of my favorite Jock villager designs. I think I really like his little mouth. His eyes are also really cute, but they also have a unique flavor to them. For some reason, the orange overlay behind the black eyes really works. I’m actually really surprised that Rudy made it this high. It seems that a couple really high placements brought Rudy to this spot. Overall, I’m content with Rudy’s placement and I wouldn’t mind inviting him to my ACNH island.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - He's cute enough I guess, but the competition is pretty stiff when it comes to cats and unfortunately there are several cats that I like a lot more than Rudy.

@misstayleigh - My favorite jock next to Tybalt!!!! I love Rudy!!! He’s got the cutest little Rudolph-esque nose and is Not annoying like a lot of the other jocks lol. He’s very excitable and is just so darn precious. On my first reset of my island I truly reset for about two weeks straight trying to get this little turkey as one of my starters. Once I finally did it, I realized that meant he would forever have his freaking starter house… so I reset again. Rudy is a PRIME villager and seasonally appropriate for the upcoming holidays!

@Verecund - Another one I fell in love with in NL; he was a starter in my third NL town and one of the only villagers there I got really attached to. But he's really cute and said some really sweet stuff to me when I had him, and he became another of my favourites. Alongside Merry, Eloise, and Canberra, he's also one of my only four 'judge favourites' that have survived to the end, so I feel a sense of loyalty to those four in this game.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

He’s pretty cute! No super strong opinions, but I’ve considered adopting him on mystery islands before. My second favorite jock cat (stinky is #1 obvi) I ranked him higher than I realized. There’s one villager who I now would rank much higher than I did, so i think my opinion on him is pretty close to the real result this time. Seems like a good result for him, as he is often overlooked.


----------



## Pintuition

I've never really had a strong opinion about Rudy, I'm neutral towards him mainly. I probably should have ranked him a bit higher but there were many other villagers I was more interested in saving. I've run into him a few times but I already had a jock and didn't want to bring on another at the time. His face in his poster is really cute- look at that happy expression!


----------



## Verecund

Sad to see Rudy go, but I didn't expect him to make it to the final round since I never hear people talk about him, so I'm glad he still did pretty well!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> Sad to see Rudy go, but I didn't expect him to make it to the final round since I never hear people talk about him, so I'm glad he still did pretty well!



looking at his happy little face I really do feel like he deserves more love than he gets! There are a ton of underrated jocks I think!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I feel mostly neutral toward Rudy, which is why I ranked him so low, but I do have to admit he’s very cute. Unfortunately for Rudy, Stinky is one of my favorite villagers so Rudy gets overshadowed.


Also thank you very much @WaileaNoRei for the Christmas lights! I really appreciate it! Hopefully you have a good holiday too.


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> I've never really had a strong opinion about Rudy, I'm neutral towards him mainly. I probably should have ranked him a bit higher but there were many other villagers I was more interested in saving. I've run into him a few times but I already had a jock and didn't want to bring on another at the time. His face in his poster is really cute- look at that happy expression!


Yeah, I’m pretty neutral towards him too.



Verecund said:


> Sad to see Rudy go, but I didn't expect him to make it to the final round since I never hear people talk about him, so I'm glad he still did pretty well!


Yeah, I’m shocked he even made the Top 24!  He doesn’t really get talked about much, but then again, the only jock that really does is Dom.



Florence + The Machine said:


> I feel mostly neutral toward Rudy, which is why I ranked him so low, but I do have to admit he’s very cute. Unfortunately for Rudy, Stinky is one of my favorite villagers so Rudy gets overshadowed.


I prefer Rudy to Stinky. Stinky just gives me yucky vibes, which I guess is understandable if you look at his name.


----------



## Bk1234

Any predictions for #12?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Florence + The Machine said:


> I feel mostly neutral toward Rudy, which is why I ranked him so low, but I do have to admit he’s very cute. Unfortunately for Rudy, Stinky is one of my favorite villagers so Rudy gets overshadowed.
> 
> 
> Also thank you very much @WaileaNoRei for the Christmas lights! I really appreciate it! Hopefully you have a good holiday too.



stinky is one of my favorites as well!

he’s such a good fit for the weird jock dialogue too! (But yeah, some of that is pretty yucky) he has great eyebrow game too.




Look at his amazing photo; what an absolute star!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020



Bk1234 said:


> Any predictions for #12?



having reviewed who is left, I think maybe Eloise? She is one who I have really changed my mind about over the course of this rank down, but I think she is not generally super popular. I’d love for her to stay in longer. Maybe Roald or Wade?

I mostly don’t even remember how I ranked the remaining villagers!

Reneigh and Merry are now favorites of mine, so I hope they do well! (Now naturally it will be one of them, haha)

It’d be interesting if it was one of the more traditionally popular villagers though.


----------



## Bk1234

*12. Eloise*



*Average Score:*
11.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 3rd
@Asarena - 13th
@misstayleigh - 15th
@Verecund - 5th
@WaileaNoRei - 8th
@Emmsey - 20th
@Pintuition - 7th
Public - 21st

I never really considered Eloise to be cute until New Horizons. I felt that she got a glow-up that highlighted her adorable eyes. Needless to say, I am shocked she made it this far. The elephants are one of the most unpopular villager species so I was shocked that one even made it to the Top 24. Then, Eloise placed over villagers like Judy, which shocked me even more. At least the elephants are getting the positive attention they deserve in this rankdown. Eloise is definitely one of the better elephants, mostly because her design takes advantage of the quirkiness and makes it cute. Her yellow color scheme looks really nice in New Horizons. My main issue with Eloise is the little tuft of brown hair on her head. It just looks strange and out of place. While I would have probably had Eloise lower, I’m glad an elephant made it this far in the competition.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - The elephants are my favorite villager species and I think Eloise is underrated. I tend to like the snooty villagers, and Eloise in particular has a cute design and a nice house.

@Asarena - Eloise is really cute. She's one of my favorite elephants. I can't think of much else to say about her though, so I guess that's why she's not higher on my ranking.


----------



## Pintuition

Oh no Eloise! I like her well enough, but I agree- that odd tuft of brown hair really doesn't do her any favors. I've never had her in NH but I've had her in the past and I've always liked her. I'm just glad an elephant made the top 15!


----------



## Verecund

Darn, my favourites really aren't doing well lately - only two of my top 8 are left. :( Eloise was one of the first villagers to ever give me her photo (maybe even the first, I'm not sure), so I've always had a soft spot for her because of that. On top of that, I think she's pretty cute and my favourite elephant! (Plus she's snooty, my favourite personality.)

I'm also very impressed that Eloise has done so well considering that she's not very popular! She's one of only five villagers in the top 24 that got nominated in both of the first two rounds, and the only one of those that received no votes to cut her in the second nomination round, so I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> She's one of only five villagers in the top 24 that got nominated in both of the first two rounds, and the only one of those that received no votes to cut her in the second nomination round, so I think that's pretty cool.


Wow, that’s cool! I’m impressed that you were able to keep track of that!


----------



## Raz

#1 is Bill and that's FACT, quacko


----------



## Asarena

I feel like it makes sense that Eloise ranked in the middle of the top 24. She's really cute, but at the same time she doesn't really have any particular quality that stands out to me.

And speaking of top 8s, only three of mine are left:
1. Olaf
2. ???
3. Yuka
4. Colton
5. ???
6. Pinky
7. ???
8. Bangle


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I never really liked the elephant villagers, but during the course of this competition, Eloise won me over. I was all set to cut her and save Raymond, because although I am not a huge fan I think he is alright and felt weird being the one responsible for cutting him and Marshal. But...I just couldn’t do it and the more I looked at cute pictures of her the more I just liked he bright colors and he cute face and even her silly brown bangs.

so, congrats, Eloise, you triumphed over Raymond and made it so far!

I really wish I liked the snooty personality more, becauseI like a lot of the designs. Still, I plan on moving Eloise in at some point on one of my islands.

Of my top 8 I still have 4 left it turns out (had to go and look up who they actually were) if I were ranking now, I would switch 3 and 5 and put Reneigh up in the top ten. Only one of my bottom 4 has showed up so far... 

1. Tabby
2. Bangle
3. ***
4. Judy
5. ***
6. ***
7. ***
8. Eloise
9. ***
10. Rudy
11. Pinky
12. Canberra
13. ***
14. ***
15. Sprinkle
16. Yuka
17. ***
18. Olaf
19. Filbert
20. Bruce
21. ***
22. ***
23. ***
24. Colton


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sad to see Eloise out of the competition, but like people said, I'm happy that she was able to make it this far. I personally prefer Opal over Eloise as my snooty elephant of choice, but Eloise is still great too. I still have 6 out of my Top 8 villagers left to be ranked, so I'm optimistic they'll do well.

My Top 8 so far:
*1. ???
2. ???
3. Eloise *- The elephants are my favorite villager species and I think Eloise is underrated. I tend to like the snooty villagers, and Eloise in particular has a cute design and a nice house.
*4. Judy *- Kind of a "basic" choice, but I like Judy's ombré fur. I've found her a few times on mystery islands and now I can't let her leave my town. I used to think she was creepy, but I think that's part of her charm.
*5. ???
6. ???
7. ???
8. ???*


----------



## Emmsey

Just checked back all 8 of my top 8 are still in the running. Fingers crossed for each and every one of them!


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> I never really liked the elephant villagers, but during the course of this competition, Eloise won me over. I was all set to cut her and save Raymond, because although I am not a huge fan I think he is alright and felt weird being the one responsible for cutting him and Marshal. But...I just couldn’t do it and the more I looked at cute pictures of her the more I just liked he bright colors and he cute face and even her silly brown bangs.
> 
> so, congrats, Eloise, you triumphed over Raymond and made it so far!
> 
> I really wish I liked the snooty personality more, becauseI like a lot of the designs. Still, I plan on moving Eloise in at some point on one of my islands.
> 
> Of my top 8 I still have 4 left it turns out (had to go and look up who they actually were) if I were ranking now, I would switch 3 and 5 and put Reneigh up in the top ten. Only one of my bottom 4 has showed up so far...
> 
> 1. Tabby
> 2. Bangle
> 3. ***
> 4. Judy
> 5. ***
> 6. ***
> 7. ***
> 8. Eloise
> 9. ***
> 10. Rudy
> 11. Pinky
> 12. Canberra
> 13. ***
> 14. ***
> 15. Sprinkle
> 16. Yuka
> 17. ***
> 18. Olaf
> 19. Filbert
> 20. Bruce
> 21. ***
> 22. ***
> 23. ***
> 24. Colton


First of all, congratulations for correctly predicting Eloise!  Ah, so it was Eloise who triumphed over King Raymond (maybe my opinions on her have changed now lol.) 



Florence + The Machine said:


> Sad to see Eloise out of the competition, but like people said, I'm happy that she was able to make it this far. I personally prefer Opal over Eloise as my snooty elephant of choice, but Eloise is still great too. I still have 6 out of my Top 8 villagers left to be ranked, so I'm optimistic they'll do well.
> 
> My Top 8 so far:
> *1. ???
> 2. ???
> 3. Eloise *- The elephants are my favorite villager species and I think Eloise is underrated. I tend to like the snooty villagers, and Eloise in particular has a cute design and a nice house.
> *4. Judy *- Kind of a "basic" choice, but I like Judy's ombré fur. I've found her a few times on mystery islands and now I can't let her leave my town. I used to think she was creepy, but I think that's part of her charm.
> *5. ???
> 6. ???
> 7. ???
> 8. ???*


I also prefer Opal over Eloise. I feel that she fits the Snooty personality better.



Emmsey said:


> Just checked back all 8 of my top 8 are still in the running. Fingers crossed for each and every one of them!


Wow, that’s REALLY lucky!


----------



## Coolio15

Echoing most other people's opinions, I never have had strong feelings for/against Rudy and Eloise as a matter of fact. Cool to see them making it this far in the competition, but I am happy that some of the stronger contenders are still in the running!


----------



## Bk1234

I think #11 may come as a surprise to some. I’ll post #10 and #11 this weekend!


----------



## Toska

Sounds exciting! I've been pretty okay with the results this far, but things could always change! This may be a silly question, but is there a list of who is still in the running?


----------



## Verecund

I believe this is the final 11:

Beau
Fang
Kiki
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Reneigh
Roald
Sherb
Sylvana
Wade

The last three eliminations have all been in my top five, so I'm hoping to catch a break this time. :P



Bk1234 said:


> Wow, that’s cool! I’m impressed that you were able to keep track of that!


I like tracking useless statistics, so I may or may not have been keeping a spreadsheet... :P


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Sounds exciting! I've been pretty okay with the results this far, but things could always change! This may be a silly question, but is there a list of who is still in the running?


Thank you @Verecund for providing this...
Beau
Fang
Kiki
Merengue
Merry
Mint
Reneigh
Roald
Sherb
Sylvana
Wade


----------



## Toska

Bk1234 said:


> Thank you @Verecund for providing this...
> Beau
> Fang
> Kiki
> Merengue
> Merry
> Mint
> Reneigh
> Roald
> Sherb
> Sylvana
> Wade



Awesome! I guess I'm rooting for Fang, Kiki, and Sherb! Thanks for providing this!


----------



## Pintuition

There's so many great villagers left. It's at the point where anyone who goes is going to be a sad cut. I'm scared for the cuts this weekend!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Awesome! I guess I'm rooting for Fang, Kiki, and Sherb! Thanks for providing this!


Love to see that support for Fang and Sherb! 



Pintuition said:


> There's so many great villagers left. It's at the point where anyone who goes is going to be a sad cut. I'm scared for the cuts this weekend!


Yeah, it’s gotten to the point where all the villagers have a good amount of redeeming qualities.


----------



## Coolio15

Bk1234 said:


> Thank you @Verecund for providing this...
> Beau
> Fang
> Kiki
> Merengue
> Merry
> Mint
> Reneigh
> Roald
> Sherb
> Sylvana
> Wade



Loving this list honestly!
Rooting mainly for my girl Reneigh, but I'm also cheering on Kiki, Mint, Roald, and Wade too!
And....let's just say I hope Beau is our surprise number 11 (Personally think its Roald but we'll see)


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> Loving this list honestly!
> Rooting mainly for my girl Reneigh, but I'm also cheering on Kiki, Mint, Roald, and Wade too!
> And....let's just say I hope Beau is our surprise number 11 (Personally think its Roald but we'll see)


Love to see another Reneigh fan!  Poor Beau after your comments though, I love him.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I recently became a big Reneigh fan! I have never been a huge fan of the horse villagers but had her as my starter on my new island. I was initially excited because she fit my theme and was a villager I didn’t hate but one I thought I would easily be able to get rid of when it was time to cycle in new villager in. But very quickly she won me over, her expressiveness and in particular the style of her eyes is very engaging and I love her (actually came to love both of my starters on this island)

anyway, I am pretty sure I differ greatly from the majority on key villagers in the remaining group, but I too am rooting for Reneigh. I now only wish I had ranked her higher.

I adore Merry as well, and really like wade too (though I have never had him on my island), so I hope it is neither of them who are out next!

I am wondering if the surprise number 11 might be someone I pulled down with a low rating. On the one hand I would be kind of happy to see more of my bottom 4 go...but I might feel just a little guilty  

but I don’t know how much one low rating really effects things...


----------



## Coolio15

WaileaNoRei said:


> I recently became a big Reneigh fan! I have never been a huge fan of the horse villagers but had her as my starter on my new island. I was initially excited because she fit my theme and was a villager I didn’t hate but one I thought I would easily be able to get rid of when it was time to cycle in new villager in. But very quickly she won me over, her expressiveness and in particular the style of her eyes is very engaging and I love her (actually came to love both of my starters on this island)
> 
> anyway, I am pretty sure I differ greatly from the majority on key villagers in the remaining group, but I too am rooting for Reneigh. I now only wish I had ranked her higher.
> 
> I adore Merry as well, and really like wade too (though I have never had him on my island), so I hope it is neither of them who are out next!
> 
> I am wondering if the surprise number 11 might be someone I pulled down with a low rating. On the one hand I would be kind of happy to see more of my bottom 4 go...but I might feel just a little guilty
> 
> but I don’t know how much one low rating really effects things...


Right? I love how they did her eyes. Makes me think she could be a character in Night in the Woods with that type of art style!

Hopefully, if it's not Beau, one of the basic populars (Merengue, Sherb, Fang) goes instead.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Coolio15 said:


> Right? I love how they did her eyes. Makes me think she could be a character in Night in the Woods with that type of art style!
> 
> Hopefully, if it's not Beau, one of the basic populars (Merengue, Sherb, Fang) goes instead.



haha, I could not agree more


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I just want a deer to place high lol (sadly the only one left is Beau and while I find him adorable there’s better deer out there). Reneigh would also be alright


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just want a deer to place high lol (sadly the only one left is Beau and while I find him adorable there’s better deer out there). Reneigh would also be alright



who is your favorite deer? You are kind of the expert  .

Personally, although from looking at her nookipedia page I thought she seemed boring, I ended up really loving Fauna and still miss her a bit. I think Deirdre is outstanding, and love her whatevs and her natural but still fun look. I also thought fuchsia was a lot of fun, and unexpectedly ended up really liking Lopez when he was on my husband’s island - he looks cute in the glasses and doesn’t come across as creepy (like some smugs do to me)!

...also Erik is a moose (!) 

so...I guess I also like a lot of the deer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

WaileaNoRei said:


> who is your favorite deer? You are kind of the expert  .
> 
> Personally, although from looking at her nookipedia page I thought she seemed boring, I ended up really loving Fauna and still miss her a bit. I think Deirdre is outstanding, and love her whatevs and her natural but still fun look. I also thought fuchsia was a lot of fun, and unexpectedly ended up really liking Lopez when he was on my husband’s island - he looks cute in the glasses and doesn’t come across as creepy (like some smugs do to me)!
> 
> ...also Erik is a moose (!)
> 
> so...I guess I also like a lot of the deer.


Erik the Moose, definitely. He was the only deer I ever got in NL (also the only villager from the new species since I never got a hamster), and I loved having him! I specifically hunted him down for Evwirt as my first lazy back when I was just planning on having a general woodland island (and not a cursed deer forest lol) because I enjoyed having him around.


----------



## Bk1234

*11. Beau*




*Average Score:*
11.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 10th
@Asarena - 15th
@misstayleigh - 14th
@Verecund - 18th
@WaileaNoRei - 14th
@Emmsey - 1st
@Pintuition - 13th
Public - 7th (tie)

I know one poster who is going to be pleasantly surprised by Beau’s placement and another who will be really upset by it.  I am definitely one of the Beau supporters (though he is by no means better than King Erik), so I am also saddened to see him just miss the Top 10. Beau has so many cute screenshots and fanart online that perfectly depict his amazing traits. His eyes seem to be the main attracter. I originally wasn’t a fan of them, but then I began to understand the cuteness of his little tired eyes. I also really like Beau’s new starting outfit in ACNH. I think it fits his cute and snuggly vibe very well. While Erik and Beau are similar, they also have many differences in design and color scheme. At least I know that if I ever get tired of Erik, I will always have Beau as a back-up. Overall, I would have definitely had Beau in my Top 10, maybe even Top 5, out of this group, and I am honestly surprised that he didn’t make it there.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - He's cute, but I can't get past his sleepy eyes. The sleepy look may work on other villagers, like Punchy for example, but something about Beau's eyes in particular bothers me.

@Emmsey - Beautiful Beau my special boy. Beau was one of my first three move ins on my island and it was love at first sight. Not only is he completely adorable he has a charming youthful character to him. My favourite past time is watching him interact with other villagers I really believe the back story of this being his first move away from home. Plus that adorable waggy tail pretty much I melt when I see him.

@VexTheHex - My original Lazy dreamy. Beau always stood out to me as a very well designed villagers with a very cute design. The deer overall have a great design, and he is one of the even better ones where he branches off into a different species and still looks incredible. His sleepy eyes make him look even more precious. The interior of his home is rather cute and welcoming. The exterior is pretty standard cookie cutter wood cabin, so it's pleasant to the eye but not breath taking. If my friend didn't have 4 deer on her island, I'd likely find him more compelling overall. Still not sure if I like Erik or Beau more between those two.


----------



## Toska

Aw, I guess we say goodbye to the deer in this rankdown! I don't really have a strong opinion towards Beau, but I'll always stand by my "deer" friends!


----------



## Pintuition

I used to be kind of neutral towards Beau but lately I’ve really been liking the deer so Beau came to my island this week! He’s been great so far, he lives in a little log cabin and it perfect for more natural islands!


----------



## Verecund

Even though I ranked Beau pretty low, I still like him; the only thing I don't like about his appearance is how droopy his eyes are, although I love the colour of them and I can see the appeal. I might like him better if I ever got him on my island, though; I encountered him on a mystery tour once and he was cuter than I expected!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Aw, I guess we say goodbye to the deer in this rankdown! I don't really have a strong opinion towards Beau, but I'll always stand by my "deer" friends!


Yeah, I wish more deer made it to the Top 24. 



Pintuition said:


> I used to be kind of neutral towards Beau but lately I’ve really been liking the deer so Beau came to my island this week! He’s been great so far, he lives in a little log cabin and it perfect for more natural islands!


I’m glad you’ve come to like him more.  He’s definitely a good pick if you’re going for a more natural-themed island.



Verecund said:


> Even though I ranked Beau pretty low, I still like him; the only thing I don't like about his appearance is how droopy his eyes are, although I love the colour of them and I can see the appeal. I might like him better if I ever got him on my island, though; I encountered him on a mystery tour once and he was cuter than I expected!


Ah, so it seems the eyes are a pull factor for some and a push factor for others.  A lot of villagers look way cuter when you encounter them on the mystery island tours for the first time.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oh deer. (Q(~ )Q )

Time to root for fellow ungulate Reneigh (not sherb, though. He’s nowhere near my top 10).


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh deer. (Q(~ )Q )
> 
> Time to root for fellow ungulate Reneigh (not sherb, though. He’s nowhere near my top 10).


Lol.   at the Sherb shade, but I’m not upset about the Reneigh support!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Bk1234 said:


> Lol.   at the Sherb shade, but I’m not upset about the Reneigh support!


I don’t really dislike him (he’s my favorite goat), I just don’t understand why he’s lauded as highly as unique villagers despite just being a soft-looking blue goat, while similarly cute villager Megan gets thrown to the wayside


----------



## Bk1234

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t really dislike him (he’s my favorite goat), I just don’t understand why he’s lauded as highly as unique villagers despite just being a soft-looking blue goat, while similarly cute villager Megan gets thrown to the wayside


That’s true. Megan is definitely one of the most underrated villagers in ACNH.


----------



## Verecund

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, I wish more deer made it to the Top 24.



Same here; I was really hoping Bam would make it since he's one of my all-time favourites. :(



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t really dislike him (he’s my favorite goat), I just don’t understand why he’s lauded as highly as unique villagers despite just being a soft-looking blue goat, while similarly cute villager Megan gets thrown to the wayside



Even though I really like Sherb, I agree! I also like Megan (along with all the other new villagers except for Dom) and while I think Sherb is super cute, with his blue colour scheme, orange ears, and pink cheeks, he just seems like a pastel goat version of Filbert to me, and I like Filbert more.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Verecund said:


> Even though I really like Sherb, I agree! I also like Megan (along with all the other new villagers except for Dom) and while I think Sherb is super cute, with his blue colour scheme, orange ears, and pink cheeks, he just seems like a pastel goat version of Filbert to me, and I like Filbert more.


Yeah, there’s an obvious baby blue lazy villager set (dizzy and Hornsby also fit that archetype). I have no problem with the archetype itself but I don’t get why the goat is competing with more interesting villagers like Ankha for popularity while the others are only mildly popular at most.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, I wish more deer made it to the Top 24.
> 
> 
> I’m glad you’ve come to like him more.  He’s definitely a good pick if you’re going for a more natural-themed island.
> 
> 
> Ah, so it seems the eyes are a pull factor for some and a push factor for others.  A lot of villagers look way cuter when you encounter them on the mystery island tours for the first time.



Definitely agree with this last part, Beau is a villager I am mostly neutral toward - but I will say I encountered him on a dream island and he is cuter in game than the nookipedia pictures make him seem. Pocket camp has also made me like certain villagers more than I did previously.

I’m not sure how I feel about his eyes, but I suppose as someone who is ride or die for Tabby I can’t be too judgey on weird eyes  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t really dislike him (he’s my favorite goat), I just don’t understand why he’s lauded as highly as unique villagers despite just being a soft-looking blue goat, while similarly cute villager Megan gets thrown to the wayside





Bk1234 said:


> That’s true. Megan is definitely one of the most underrated villagers in ACNH.



Hurray for the Megan love! she’s so adorable and cuddly looking! I love  her green freckles.

I totally agree on Sherb. He’s cute, in a simple way, but there’s so many similarly cute villagers who get called boring, and so many unique villager designs that don’t get enough love!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

WaileaNoRei said:


> I’m not sure how I feel about his eyes, but I suppose as someone who is ride or die for Tabby I can’t be too judgey on weird eyes


I have to agree with you on the eyes. His eyes aren’t the most appealing but I’m more forgiving of droopy eyes than other odd eye shapes (looking at you, Peaches and Clyde).


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Honestly I agree with @Asarena. Beau used to be one of my faves in NL, but now his eyes bother me and I can’t really get over it. I was very close to guessing his exact placement too.

re: Sherb. I think he’s cute, but yeah, there are better lazies. I do really like his house, but I prefer villagers like Jacob, Moe, Paolo, Wade, Walker, Chester, Hopkins, etc. The plus side of Sherb’s popularity is that he likes to show up whenever I go island hopping, so I’ve been able to give him away a bunch of times.


----------



## Bk1234

Love to see all the love for Megan!  

Who do you guys predict for the first member of the Top 10?


----------



## Bk1234

*10. Merengue*




*Average Score:*
11.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 5th
@Asarena - 10th
@misstayleigh - 23rd
@Verecund - 21st
@WaileaNoRei - 22nd
@Emmsey - 5th
@Pintuition - 1st
Public - 5th

Merengue is one of the best villagers in this Top 24 (in my opinion.) She is just so adorable! I love that she is a popular villager that is also very unique and interesting. The improved textures in ACNH have definitely benefited Merengue’s overall design. Her cake-themed design looks more realistic and almost edible (though I would NEVER eat Merengue.) In terms of this placement, I am surprised Merengue didn’t make Top 5. I guess she isn’t as popular among TBT as I thought. Maybe the less natural design isn’t for everyone. At least this allows some of the more unpopular villagers to place higher. Overall, I would have put Merengue higher because of how cute and appealing her design is. 

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Merengue is super cute, and I love her strawberry horn. Her eyes aren't my favorites though. They're like the eyes of an old cartoon character. She's pie-eyed.

@misstayleigh - Oh, Merengue… I don’t hate you, but I really don’t like you. I’m not a huge fan of food-themed villagers OR rhinos in New Horizons, so there’s not a lot working here for me. I think what really ruins her for me is my friend once said she has a whole “school girl” look going on, and that creeped me out lol. She is sweet, but I wouldn’t ever rank her #1.

@Verecund - If I had to rate Merengue, I'd give her a 7/10, which just goes to show how much I like the other villagers in here (my top 13 in this list would probably get an eight or higher). Unfortunately for Merengue, she's a lower 7 than the rest. I think the thing I like least about her appearance is her eyes. I like the shape, but I'd prefer it if she had some kind of white sclera or something, because it looks a little weird as just a black shape (especially with the cutout triangle). Still, she's a cool villager with a creative theme, but she's not a favourite of mine and I don't like enough to place her outside of my bottom four.





@WaileaNoRei - she’s just always bugged me. I find her design sickly and overdone. There’s some great themed villagers but hers is just too much for me. The food villagers in general are not my favorites (I also don’t like how many of the villagers are names for food in english – esp the cows and bulls). I don’t know why, other than just personal preference. But for some reason Merengue’s design in particular repels me. Why is her horn a strawberry? Wasn’t it enough to make her cute and pink? I will say my husband says it looks like she has gored someone, and calls her Merengue the impaler, and that has made me like her somewhat more. Basically, I know I don’t have a reason, I just am not a big fan. Like all the normals of course, she is super sweet. But also, Rhonda is just as cute, if not cuter than her, and doesn’t deserve to live in her shadow!

@Pintuition - Merengue has been my favorite villager from the get go. I’m delighted she’s made it this long, I thought for sure she’d be eliminated much earlier. I love her design, I’m a sucker for the food-themed villagers. The strawberry horn is just perfect. She’s on my main island and she’s so sweet. Her catchphrase is “shortcake”, how perfect is that? Merengue is my girl and she’s never leaving my island!


----------



## Pintuition

RIP Merengue!   I just feel like it was lucky she made it this long- at least my fav made it into the top 10!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Another ungulate! Sad. At least she’s in the top 10!


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> RIP Merengue!   I just feel like it was lucky she made it this long- at least my fav made it into the top 10!


Yeah, I’m upset too. 



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Another ungulate! Sad. At least she’s in the top 10!


Yeah, at least she made Top 10. I’m surprised she wasn’t targeted and eliminated earlier, to be honest.


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, I’m upset too.
> 
> 
> Yeah, at least she made Top 10. I’m surprised she wasn’t targeted and eliminated earlier, to be honest.


She was my fast pass I believe! So I think that kept her around a bit


----------



## Asarena

Merengue's ranking is the same ranking I gave her, so I don't have much to say about it. She's exactly where I thought she should be!

And I had a migraine yesterday, so I didn't comment on Beau's placement, but it seems about right to me. He's cute, but he's not my favorite deer.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Poor Merengue, but making it to the top 10 is still great. I’m hoping the last 2 villagers from my top 4 will do well, but I’m not sure if they really will. Both of them are less popular than some others still in the running.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Pintuition said:


> She was my fast pass I believe! So I think that kept her around a bit



And I think I actually ‘voted’ to keep her in the last round, with my partner @Asarena (who wanted to keep her anyway) because I was feeling so relieved that Tabby made it through that I wanted to save the other judges’ favorites.

I will say that despite not being super into her, it is nice to see a perennial favorite come from a species that is not generally very popular, and in particular a bigger species, which seem to be less popular across the board.


----------



## Bk1234

Pintuition said:


> She was my fast pass I believe! So I think that kept her around a bit


Oh right, that’s true! 



Asarena said:


> Merengue's ranking is the same ranking I gave her, so I don't have much to say about it. She's exactly where I thought she should be!
> 
> And I had a migraine yesterday, so I didn't comment on Beau's placement, but it seems about right to me. He's cute, but he's not my favorite deer.


Oh yeah, you had at 10th too!  I hope you’re feeling better today. 



Florence + The Machine said:


> Poor Merengue, but making it to the top 10 is still great. I’m hoping the last 2 villagers from my top 4 will do well, but I’m not sure if they really will. Both of them are less popular than some others still in the running.


Being less popular seems to be working well in this, but we’ll see...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

It does seems like the popular but not mega popular villagers might end up coming out on top here. I am still rooting for Reneigh and Merry especially. Oh and Kiki! I keep forgetting about her, even though I ranked her really high. I guess my opinions have already changed enough that I would rank differently now!


----------



## Asarena

Bk1234 said:


> Oh yeah, you had at 10th too!  I hope you’re feeling better today.



Thank you! I'm feeling much better~


----------



## Coolio15

Ladies and gentlemen....we got 'em.

In all seriousness, I'm actually shocked to see Beau and Merengue placing here before many of these other villagers. I'm happy about it, but it actually shocks me that they aren't in the final five or something.

I've kind of made my feelings on Beau pretty clear, but while I do think he is a cute villager, I've just always found his design to be very bland and unremarkable (Except for the weird sleepy eyes) compared to other deer ICONS like Erik, Deirdre, Fuchsia, Zell, Lopez, and Diana. I get his appeal, but I am excited to see him eliminated since it makes way for a different "on-the-cusp of being popular" type of villager to take the crown.

As for Merengue, I usually have heavy bias against the food-based villagers but I've always had a soft spot for Merengue. Her colors, that strawberry horn, just the fact that there was such a unique and adorable-looking rhino dominating the popularity charts in NL made me so happy, since I have always liked the rhino villagers despite not being a lot of people's faves. However, like with Beau, it's nice to see another uber-popular villager out of the running since it makes this final 9 stretch that much more exciting!

Rooting for Reneigh, Kiki, Wade, Mint, and Roald!


----------



## Emmsey

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I refuse to accept 11th... my beautiful baby Beau deserves so much more!!! I have Erik also but he doesnt come close to how much Beau has stolen my heart! Ah well Beau always 1st in my heart!


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> In all seriousness, I'm actually shocked to see Beau and Merengue placing here before many of these other villagers. I'm happy about it, but it actually shocks me that they aren't in the final five or something.


Yeah, I thought they were final five for sure. 



Emmsey said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I refuse to accept 11th... my beautiful baby Beau deserves so much more!!! I have Erik also but he doesnt come close to how much Beau has stolen my heart! Ah well Beau always 1st in my heart!


Just get rid of one of the 1s...


----------



## Bk1234

#9 is coming TOMORROW! Any predictions?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I know who I hope it is (sorry lovely host, I know it is someone you actually love) but as for who i think it really will be...it seems like the sort of ‘not popular enough for there to be many very strong feelings against them’ group left who are benefitting from lack of backlash. So it is hard to say. I feel like if those left Mint is the one I hear about the least, so maybe her (she’s an underrated snooty, but also looks a little ‘not on type’ which some people don’t like - cute though!)? Or Roald, who had some YouTube journey or something involving him being meme-ified which seems to turn people off - so maybe him.

Merry had the same thing happen to her, and I don’t understand that one either but I really hope it is not her, I love her so much!

rooting hard for Reneigh, Merry, and Kiki! And a high placement for wade would be great too!


----------



## Toska

Kinda shocked to see Merengue here! I have no real opinion towards her, but I always thought she was cute! As for who comes next, I have no idea!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Kinda shocked to see Merengue here! I have no real opinion towards her, but I always thought she was cute! As for who comes next, I have no idea!


Yeah, I was shocked too!



WaileaNoRei said:


> I know who I hope it is (sorry lovely host, I know it is someone you actually love) but as for who i think it really will be...it seems like the sort of ‘not popular enough for there to be many very strong feelings against them’ group left who are benefitting from lack of backlash. So it is hard to say. I feel like if those left Mint is the one I hear about the least, so maybe her (she’s an underrated snooty, but also looks a little ‘not on type’ which some people don’t like - cute though!)? Or Roald, who had some YouTube journey or something involving him being meme-ified which seems to turn people off - so maybe him.
> 
> Merry had the same thing happen to her, and I don’t understand that one either but I really hope it is not her, I love her so much!
> 
> rooting hard for Reneigh, Merry, and Kiki! And a high placement for wade would be great too!


Yeah, I know who you’re hoping to see go.  We’ll see if your guesses are right! Good luck to the villagers you are rooting for!


----------



## Bk1234

*9. Sherb*




*Average Score:*
11.125
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 9th
@Asarena - 12th
@misstayleigh - 13th
@Verecund - 9th
@WaileaNoRei - 21st
@Emmsey - 2nd
@Pintuition - 3rd
Public - 20th

Sherb was probably my favorite of the remaining villagers (though I still have some back-ups), so I’m a little bummed to see him not make Top 5 at least. When I first saw Sherb (before New Horizons came out), I wasn’t the biggest fan. I thought it was an attempt at making something cute that didn’t work. However, as release day grew nearer, I started to really appreciate his cute baby fur and eyes. I made it my mission to get Sherb in my ACNH town, so luckily, I found him on my last ticket of the day and he became my 8th villager (talk about a clutch situation. ) I still have Sherb in my town and I enjoy seeing how he interacts with my town. I will admit that his house interior (including the music) is a little creepy and I know it has been a turn off for a lot of people. Sherb seems to be quite controversial on here, with some placing him really high and others placing him really low. I would definitely be one of the high ranking people.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - He's cute. He's blue. Not a huge fan of the cross-eyed look, but there are villagers with worse eyes. He gives me little brother vibes. The exterior of his house is a beautiful color, and the interior is nice as well.

@WaileaNoRei - A bit controversial, I know. He seems to have not gotten the backlash the other popular villagers have gotten. And to some extent I do get his appeal. He’ve very inoffensive. There’s nothing really to dislike about him, which naturally is why so many people like him.

@Emmsey - sherb has the same kind of youthful charm as Beau does but just not quite as cute. I can’t say I’m a goat fan in real life but Sherb manages to make it look cute in that baby blue look. As an amiiboless character it was especially nice to find him on my mystery island hops so I guess that adds to his appeal.

@Pintuition - I was on the fence with Sherb until he came to live on my island. Not only is he the cutest but I love his house. He has the best interior! The lazies just have the best personality too, so carefree. All he does all day is play and hang out- what a life! I am not a fan of the goats as a whole, but I think being a light blue color has helped make him way cuter than the other goats.




@VexTheHex - I really am not fond of the goats. I find their head shapes unpleasant and most of them have weird or ugly faces. Sherb is at least the exception to the ugly face as he does indeed have a cute face. However, his head shape is still blobby and unpleasant especially when viewed at the sides or angles. I wonder if he had a beard like some other goats if it'd help distract from that? Maybe. Pretty shade of blue but nothing else really note worthy on him as he is pretty basic in design. His home is nice, but there is certainly better homes as well.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Oh Sherb! I feel a bit bad tbh. I totally forgot about him being in this thing!  I guess that’s kind of the best expression of my feelings about him.

I don’t really dislike him. I think he is overrated (as discussed above), but honestly he is fairly cute. His pastel blue is not my favorite (there are too many blue lazies!), and his house should clearly be the wood block furniture or at least the wooden furniture in blue. @Bk1234 is right his house is odd.

The day he came to my campsite was the day after I found Cole on a mystery island, so I didn’t really give Sherb a chance.

However, I am a sucker for a ‘I didn’t expect to love this villager story’ and he looks cute in the dreamy sweater, so I am feeling pretty positively toward him this morning. Also, his photo is pretty cute.


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Oh Sherb! I feel a bit bad tbh. I totally forgot about him being in this thing!  I guess that’s kind of the best expression of my feelings about him.
> 
> I don’t really dislike him. I think he is overrated (as discussed above), but honestly he is fairly cute. His pastel blue is not my favorite (there are too many blue lazies!), and his house should clearly be the wood block furniture or at least the wooden furniture in blue. @Bk1234 is right his house is odd.
> 
> The day he came to my campsite was the day after I found Cole on a mystery island, so I didn’t really give Sherb a chance.
> 
> However, I am a sucker for a ‘I didn’t expect to love this villager story’ and he looks cute in the dreamy sweater, so I am feeling pretty positively toward him this morning. Also, his photo is pretty cute.


Yeah, I found it strange that you didn’t mention him in your predictions.  I actually really like his pastel blue color.  I’m glad you are reacting to him positively this morning.


----------



## Asarena

Sherb's pastel blue color is probably my favorite thing about him, but he doesn't have enough charm for me to like him that much overall. I'm not sure what it is, but he lacks something for me. Also, I had to look up his house interior again after reading the comment about it being creepy, but it still looks good to me. I guess it must be the music that gives it the creepy vibe


----------



## Verecund

Kind of sad to see Sherb go because he was one of the last ones in my top 10, although I have to admit that I'm not _too _upset, because like I said before I think he looks pretty similar to Filbert so I don't really see why Sherb is so much more loved. I'm not a fan of Sherb's cross-eyed look, either. I still like him though! He was initially my favourite of the eight new villagers, although now it's more of a tossup between him and Judy.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Verecund said:


> Kind of sad to see Sherb go because he was one of the last ones in my top 10, although I have to admit that I'm not _too _upset, because like I said before I think he looks pretty similar to Filbert so I don't really see why Sherb is so much more loved. I'm not a fan of Sherb's cross-eyed look, either. I still like him though! He was initially my favourite of the eight new villagers, although now it's more of a tossup between him and Judy.



I too feel like Sherb looks a lot like other cute villagers who deserve more love, which may be a bit unfair to the little guy.

Of the 8 new villagers (though to be fair this is my first animal crossing game, so they are all new to me) I think Sherb is middle range to me, as I like at least Reneigh and Judy (both of whom I have found on my new island and fallen in love with), and Megan more.


----------



## Bk1234

*8. Wade*



*Average Score:*
10.875
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 1st
@Asarena - 17th
@misstayleigh - 3rd
@Verecund - 13th
@WaileaNoRei - 7th
@Emmsey - 15th
@Pintuition - 18th
Public - 13th

Wade is a villager I never really knew existed until New Horizons. However, his unique and cute design definitely captured the hearts of many, including me. I really love Wade’s eyes. They are really cute and they’re probably my favorite part of his design. I also really like how his feather color fades in and out. It looks very pretty and it's definitely one of the more unique fur/feather colors. If there’s one criticism for Wade, it’s that he doesn’t really stand out to me amongst the plethora of other cute lazy villagers. For example, I would rather choose Erik or Sherb over Wade, though I’m sure there are others who would say otherwise. I am very surprised that Wade made it all the way to the Top 10. I guess he wasn’t targeted much throughout the competition.

*Public/Ranker Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - In my opinion, Wade is the single cutest villager in the game*. *His house interior is kind of tragic with all of the fish, but it's easy to overlook because Wade himself is great. Wade is an underrated lazy choice.

@Asarena - Another cute penguin. Like Sherb, he gives me little brother vibes. I feel like that's a common trait that some lazy villagers have. I don't have much to say about Wade to be honest.

@misstayleigh - WADDEEEEEE! He’s a new one to me. I am pretty turned off by the lazy villagers in NH, so my usual go-tos weren’t cutting it (sorry Stitches and Lucky!). I tried Sherb, Hornsby, Hopkins, Erik, Drago, among others, trying to find a suitable lazy for my island. Then I saw Wade and it was like love at first sight. I love his gradient colouring and his house is pretty cool too. He still says gross things but I am less bothered by it bc I just remind myself he’s basically Happy Feet.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Kind of sad to see Sherb go because he was one of the last ones in my top 10, although I have to admit that I'm not _too _upset, because like I said before I think he looks pretty similar to Filbert so I don't really see why Sherb is so much more loved. I'm not a fan of Sherb's cross-eyed look, either. I still like him though! He was initially my favourite of the eight new villagers, although now it's more of a tossup between him and Judy.


I’m sad about Sherb too.  I definitely like him more than when I first saw him.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Oh my gosh! I love wade! I 100% agree with @Bk1234 comments. Both that he is adorable and that he is very overshadowed by all th

The funny thing is I think a lot of lazies are really cute, but I have trouble finding a lazy that really clicks for me, to the extent that my other favorites do. (other than Cole and Clay. Rex my original lazy, who in retrospect I was too hasty to move out, might fit too).

when I saw wade on an island I really was not prepared for how cute I found him! I regret not inviting him, and probably will next time I find him. His little round body, his sweet face - just adorable! To me the lazies are all babies, the youngest of the villagers, despite technically living on their own, and he just fits that perfectly!

Also like that in Japanese his name is Kamaboko, a kind of fish cake. It just seems cute . (And does make his strange ‘wall of fish’ wall make sense)

Good job making it to the top ten little dude!

(My comments seem extra rambly today, sorry - it is early and I have not had coffee - but I was so excited to see wade!)


----------



## Verecund

Despite my #13 ranking, I really like Wade; he's cute and I love his eyes! I just liked the twelve I put above him better, but it's still nice to see him make it this far.


----------



## Asarena

Wade is cute, but I like Roald, the other penguin left in the top 24, more, so I think that probably affected my ranking a bit


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Oh my gosh! I love wade! I 100% agree with @Bk1234 comments. Both that he is adorable and that he is very overshadowed by all th
> 
> The funny thing is I think a lot of lazies are really cute, but I have trouble finding a lazy that really clicks for me, to the extent that my other favorites do. (other than Cole and Clay. Rex my original lazy, who in retrospect I was too hasty to move out, might fit too).
> 
> when I saw wade on an island I really was not prepared for how cute I found him! I regret not inviting him, and probably will next time I find him. His little round body, his sweet face - just adorable! To me the lazies are all babies, the youngest of the villagers, despite technically living on their own, and he just fits that perfectly!
> 
> Also like that in Japanese his name is Kamaboko, a kind of fish cake. It just seems cute ☺. (And does make his strange ‘wall of fish’ wall make sense)
> 
> Good job making it to the top ten little dude!
> 
> (My comments seem extra rambly today, sorry - it is early and I have not had coffee - but I was so excited to see wade!)


Oh wow, I didn’t know that about his Japanese name!  I’m happy he made Top 10 as well!  



Verecund said:


> Despite my #13 ranking, I really like Wade; he's cute and I love his eyes! I just liked the twelve I put above him better, but it's still nice to see him make it this far.


I also really like his eyes!  



Asarena said:


> Wade is cute, but I like Roald, the other penguin left in the top 24, more, so I think that probably affected my ranking a bit


I’m not really sure who I like better between the two. I guess I’d go with Wade, since his eyes are cuter, in my opinion.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sad to see Wade out of the competition  

I never expected him to make it this far, so 8th place is fantastic. I must say that Wade > Roald, but it seems people think otherwise unfortunately. My opinions on villagers have changed a lot over the duration of this competition, but I still think Wade is in the running for cutest villager in the game. It has been hard for me to settle on a lazy in NH because there are a lot of good ones, but none in particular really stood out to me. However, I firmly believe Wade is definitely one of the best lazy choices. My current obsession has been with Deli, but Wade still deserves appreciation too.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Florence + The Machine said:


> Sad to see Wade out of the competition
> 
> I never expected him to make it this far, so 8th place is fantastic. I must say that Wade > Roald, but it seems people think otherwise unfortunately. My opinions on villagers have changed a lot over the duration of this competition, but I still think Wade is in the running for cutest villager in the game. It has been hard for me to settle on a lazy in NH because there are a lot of good ones, but none in particular really stood out to me. However, I firmly believe Wade is definitely one of the best lazy choices. My current obsession has been with Deli, but Wade still deserves appreciation too.



this is what I was trying to say about the lazies earlier, but much better worded!

also, it is nice to see some love for the monkey villagers! I have recently gotten both Simon and Flip and I find them adorable . I really think shari is an underrated sisterly too!


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Sad to see Wade out of the competition
> 
> I never expected him to make it this far, so 8th place is fantastic. I must say that Wade > Roald, but it seems people think otherwise unfortunately. My opinions on villagers have changed a lot over the duration of this competition, but I still think Wade is in the running for cutest villager in the game. It has been hard for me to settle on a lazy in NH because there are a lot of good ones, but none in particular really stood out to me. However, I firmly believe Wade is definitely one of the best lazy choices. My current obsession has been with Deli, but Wade still deserves appreciation too.


I also prefer Wade to Roald.


----------



## Coolio15

I too prefer Wade over Roald, mainly because Roald, while awesome, is mostly popular because of his eyes and the memes around him, Wade is a genuinely cute-looking villager who is designed after an emperor penguin, has super appealing colors, and has an appearance that really fits the lazy personality, especially in NH.
Sad to see him eliminated, but glad to see him place so highly considering no one really talked about him before this newest game.


----------



## Asarena

I like Roald because he reminds me of the penguin from Mario 64 that I accidentally threw off of a cliff many times, and I love that game~

And Deli is really cute! He's the only monkey villager I like


----------



## Florence + The Machine

WaileaNoRei said:


> this is what I was trying to say about the lazies earlier, but much better worded!
> 
> also, it is nice to see some love for the monkey villagers! I have recently gotten both Simon and Flip and I find them adorable . I really think shari is an underrated sisterly too!


There are so many lazies that I've had in my town to see if I'd like them, but none have really clicked with me. Wade and Deli are probably my top 2 as of now, but Egbert has caught my eye too. I not sure if I want him or Joey (who was my New Leaf lazy starter) as my 2nd lazy other than Deli because I'm bad at making decisions. Papi is also very cute, and you don't see much discussion about him.

The monkeys are an underappreciated species for sure. Simon looks a lot better with NH's HD graphics, and Flip's house interior is great, plus he's one of the few jocks with the music hobby. Deli is definitely my favorite monkey, though. In particular, I really like that his NH default outfit is the blue argyle sweater; it looks so cute on him and works with the blue theme of his house interior.


----------



## Bk1234

*7. Roald*




*Average Score:*
10.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 16th
@Asarena - 5th
@misstayleigh - 7th
@Verecund - 17th
@WaileaNoRei - 9th
@Emmsey - 7th
@Pintuition - 8th
Public - 15th (tie)

Well, looks like the other penguin has shown up!  Roald is definitely an example of a villager that is overhyped due to memes. His design is cute, but not very interesting, in my opinion. I also wish his eyes had more going on with them. They pretty much are just blank, black dots. Roald being a jock villager is pretty cute because he just looks so out of place with the usual fitness junkie villagers. While he definitely wouldn’t be my first pick for a Jock villager, he is definitely one of the better ones. I’m not too surprised with Roald’s placement, as I figured he’d be pretty popular. I personally would have had him lower though, but I guess this is a fair spot.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - I love Roald a lot. He reminds me of the penguin from Mario 64 that I may or may not have accidentally thrown off of a cliff multiple times.


----------



## Bk1234

#6 will be posted tomorrow! Any predictions?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Hurray! I have no idea who it could be! Maybe sylvana? I feel like none of us have mentioned her in a while...or mint who I had to figure out was still in the running by searching back for a list of the final 11.

on Roald, he’s super duper cute, I love his little chubby body! I’ve ended up loving a ton of jock villagers though, surprisingly to me, so unfortunately he gets overshadowed by them. I’ve almost invited him a couple times while island hopping, and still may one day. I wish his house was still the kiddie furniture, be sure I really like houses with that look.

as you mention he is on the plain side, though it is a pretty cute plain.


----------



## Bk1234

*6. Sylvana*



*Average Score:*
10.50
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 18th
@Asarena - 18th
@misstayleigh - 4th
@Verecund - 10th
@WaileaNoRei - 6th
@Emmsey - 4th
@Pintuition - 14th
Public - 10th (tie)

Similar to Wade, Sylvana is another villager who I never really noticed until New Horizons. Her design seems to be based off of a sugar glider, which definitely sets her apart from the other squirrels. I think she has become more popular because she is very cute, I mean just look at that little mouth, but also because she works well with a lot of town themes. Her colors are fairly neutral so she’s definitely a villager you can keep around if you decide to switch themes. I am pleasantly surprised to see Sylvana this high. She just missed the Top 5, but Top 6 is still a great accomplishment for a villager who really only came into focus as of late.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - When it some to squirrels, Sylvana is somewhere in the middle of the pack. There are squirrels I like a lot more than her and squirrels I like a lot less. She's cute, but she wouldn't be my first choice if I wanted a squirrel on my island.

@misstayleigh - Truly one of the cuter squirrels in this game, Sylvana wins big points for looking like a sugar glider. She’s got the adorable tiny factor of squirrels working in her favour, plus a unique and aesthetically pleasing design. I think she’d work well on any island, regardless of theme—she’s a sweet normal villager with a beautiful house, and her colouring fits cottage core, kid core, city core, whatever core your heart desires. I adore her and am happy to have her on my island right now!

@Emmsey - I did a lot of research on normals after deciding I needed one for my island. Sylvana ended up being pick of the bunch. Her design simple, sweet and her house beautiful and calming much like her personality. There are a lot of squirrels out there but for me Sylvana would be the top of the bunch. Normals however are not the go to for my island full of lazies and smugs.


----------



## Toska

Aw  I can't say I didn't see it coming, though! I had no idea who Sylvana was until NH, but she seems super adorable! I think I've still got some of my favorites in the running, so I'll be rooting for them!


----------



## Verecund

In hindsight, I probably should have ranked Roald a bit higher than I did, maybe around 13th/14th (not sure whether I prefer him or Wade). He's pretty cute and I've had him in WW a couple of times and I really like him! I guess I ranked him lower because his design is on the plainer side.

Sad to see Sylvana go, though. In terms of squirrels, she's somewhere in the middle for me, but she's still pretty cute.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> *6. Sylvana*
> View attachment 348354
> *Average Score:*
> 10.50
> *Rankings:*
> @Florence + The Machine - 18th
> @Asarena - 18th
> @misstayleigh - 4th
> @Verecund - 10th
> @WaileaNoRei - 6th
> @Emmsey - 4th
> @Pintuition - 14th
> Public - 10th (tie)
> 
> Similar to Wade, Sylvana is another villager who I never really noticed until New Horizons. Her design seems to be based off of a sugar glider, which definitely sets her apart from the other squirrels. I think she has become more popular because she is very cute, I mean just look at that little mouth, but also because she works well with a lot of town themes. Her colors are fairly neutral so she’s definitely a villager you can keep around if you decide to switch themes. I am pleasantly surprised to see Sylvana this high. She just missed the Top 5, but Top 6 is still a great accomplishment for a villager who really only came into focus as of late.
> 
> *Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - When it some to squirrels, Sylvana is somewhere in the middle of the pack. There are squirrels I like a lot more than her and squirrels I like a lot less. She's cute, but she wouldn't be my first choice if I wanted a squirrel on my island.
> 
> @misstayleigh - Truly one of the cuter squirrels in this game, Sylvana wins big points for looking like a sugar glider. She’s got the adorable tiny factor of squirrels working in her favour, plus a unique and aesthetically pleasing design. I think she’d work well on any island, regardless of theme—she’s a sweet normal villager with a beautiful house, and her colouring fits cottage core, kid core, city core, whatever core your heart desires. I adore her and am happy to have her on my island right now!
> 
> @Emmsey - I did a lot of research on normals after deciding I needed one for my island. Sylvana ended up being pick of the bunch. Her design simple, sweet and her house beautiful and calming much like her personality. There are a lot of squirrels out there but for me Sylvana would be the top of the bunch. Normals however are not the go to for my island full of lazies and smugs.



Aww, sad to see her go. She is one of my favorite squirrels. I really really want to love the squirrels - I love how tiny they are, I love their big heads, and I love the hamsters - so the squirrels seem like a natural extension from that taste . But for some reason I just haven’t found a design that clicks for me! I’ve come across a few in game now (which tends to make a big difference) and sylvana was my favorite. She’s very cute, and though in the nookipedia picture of her I wished she had different eyes (I thought hers looked kind of flat), I found in game they appeared cuter, possibly because her smiling eyes were adorable and her face looked expressive and not blank (also true in the picture for the post above). I think I will keep an eye out for her in the future.


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Aw  I can't say I didn't see it coming, though! I had no idea who Sylvana was until NH, but she seems super adorable! I think I've still got some of my favorites in the running, so I'll be rooting for them!


Yeah, she only became relevant to me in NH. I’m glad you still have favorites in the running! 



Verecund said:


> In hindsight, I probably should have ranked Roald a bit higher than I did, maybe around 13th/14th (not sure whether I prefer him or Wade). He's pretty cute and I've had him in WW a couple of times and I really like him! I guess I ranked him lower because his design is on the plainer side.
> 
> Sad to see Sylvana go, though. In terms of squirrels, she's somewhere in the middle for me, but she's still pretty cute.


Yeah, his design is pretty plain.  Out of the squirrels she’s probably in the middle of the pack for me too.



WaileaNoRei said:


> Aww, sad to see her go. She is one of my favorite squirrels. I really really want to love the squirrels - I love how tiny they are, I love their big heads, and I love the hamsters - so the squirrels seem like a natural extension from that taste . But for some reason I just haven’t found a design that clicks for me! I’ve come across a few in game now (which tends to make a big difference) and sylvana was my favorite. She’s very cute, and though in the nookipedia picture of her I wished she had different eyes (I thought hers looked kind of flat), I found in game they appeared cuter, possibly because her smiling eyes were adorable and her face looked expressive and not blank (also true in the picture for the post above). I think I will keep an eye out for her in the future.


Yeah, she looks better in-game. I try to put in-game photos in the post for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## moonchu

i enjoy sylvana! i bought her card to try and see her in-game for new leaf. she's a cutie, and it's cool to learn that she's based off of a sugar glider.


----------



## Asarena

I didn't know Sylvana until New Horizons either, and I can say that she has grown on me a bit since I first saw her. There are a few squirrels that I like more than her though, including the only squirrel that's left now, Mint.

And I guess this means our top 5 are Mint, Reneigh, Fang, Merry, and Kiki, which seems pretty good to me. I wonder who will come out on top~


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Sylvana is not a villager I care about, but she is pretty cute. I personally don’t think she deserves to rank this high above better villagers like Wade, Judy, Cyd, Pinky, Sherb, etc.

With only 5 villagers left in the running, I’m definitely rooting for my girl, Reneigh, who I believe is the last of the 20 villagers I nominated in the 1st round of the competition. I’m glad to see the widespread appreciation for her bc I didn’t expect her to make it to the Top 5 at all.


----------



## Bk1234

moonchu said:


> i enjoy sylvana! i bought her card to try and see her in-game for new leaf. she's a cutie, and it's cool to learn that she's based off of a sugar glider.


Oh wow, you even bought her card!  She definitely is a cutie.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2020



Asarena said:


> I didn't know Sylvana until New Horizons either, and I can say that she has grown on me a bit since I first saw her. There are a few squirrels that I like more than her though, including the only squirrel that's left now, Mint.
> 
> And I guess this means our top 5 are Mint, Reneigh, Fang, Merry, and Kiki, which seems pretty good to me. I wonder who will come out on top~


I’m really happy with the Top 5! It’s crazy to see that something so perfect came out of all the madness! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2020



Florence + The Machine said:


> Sylvana is not a villager I care about, but she is pretty cute. I personally don’t think she deserves to rank this high above better villagers like Wade, Judy, Cyd, Pinky, Sherb, etc.
> 
> With only 5 villagers left in the running, I’m definitely rooting for my girl, Reneigh, who I believe is the last of the 20 villagers I nominated in the 1st round of the competition. I’m glad to see the widespread appreciation for her bc I didn’t expect her to make it to the Top 5 at all.


I prefer Sherb over her, but otherwise I’m pleased with her placement in regards to those villagers. Love to see that support for Reneigh though!


----------



## Asarena

Reneigh is probably my favorite from the new villagers, so it is nice to see her do well in this ranking.

The top five...
Two cats
One wolf
One squirrel
One horse
One snooty
One sisterly
One cranky
One peppy
One normal
Four females
One male

It's interesting how there's one of each of all of the female personality types~


----------



## Bk1234

*5. Reneigh*



*Average Score:*
10.25
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 2nd
@Asarena - 11th
@misstayleigh - 16th
@Verecund - 14th
@WaileaNoRei - 13th
@Emmsey - 6th
@Pintuition - 19th
Public - 1st

I am so happy to see Reneigh get the recognition she deserves in this rankdown! When I first saw Reneigh before the game came out, I wasn’t that interested, but after seeing her in-game I began to love her, so much so that she has become my favorite Uchi villager. Reneigh’s color scheme is absolutely gorgeous from the purple, to the blue, to the pink. She is also quite easy to dress. I was surprised by her house interior/exterior. It looks really nice, and I would highly recommend not hunting for Reneigh as a starting villager, since the nice house interior won’t be there. Reneigh seems to be quite popular on here. She would have been number one if this was only based on the public ranking. While I prefer Reneigh to one of the villagers left, I am pretty much content with her placement.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - Reneigh is probably my new favorite uchi villager. She's easy to dress, has a nice house, and has the play hobby so she Naruto runs all the time.

@Asarena - From the new villagers, Reneigh is one of my favorites. Her coloring is really great, and I love her ear piercings, the dots under her eyes, and her hairstyle. Her eye color and hoof color are also lovely.

@VexTheHex - I don't mind the Sisterly personality, but most of the designs are solid misses to me. But then there is Reneigh. Everything about her works great together head to toe. Her hair/mane is beautiful. The contrast of the darker colors with the teal pops so well as do her violet ear insides! The colors play well off each other and create a very striking and beautiful villager. She is by far the safest member of my island since she is the only Sisterly that I love the design for and I'm cool with that cause she is that great. Her home interior is pretty. It's not super lavish, but it looks down to earth and inviting. I actually quite like her interior. The exterior is pretty mediocre though.


----------



## Verecund

I wish I could have put Reneigh higher on my list because she's pretty cool! I love the teal and light pink in her design and how it contrasts with the brown. She's a bit too similar to Annalise, but I like Reneigh's design better. Despite being 14th on my list, I'd have been happy with a Reneigh victory.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Awww, I love Reneigh so much! I regret ranking her so low! I really love the sisterly personality type and also think they have some of the best (or if you are not as fond, at least most unique) designs in the game! So I just never noticed Reneigh much, plus I was not sure I liked the horse villagers (their heads kind of look like peanuts sometimes)

Then I got her as a starter on my new island (yes, I wish I could get her real house!) and she is just wonderful. Her styling is so cool/ pretty, but she is still cute! She has the play hobby! Watching her run all over is adorable! She looks good in clothes - even the random sweater she buys from your inventory!

I wish she was higher on this list, even though being in the top 5 is an amazing result!




Asarena said:


> Reneigh is probably my favorite from the new villagers, so it is nice to see her do well in this ranking.
> 
> The top five...
> Two cats
> One wolf
> One squirrel
> One horse
> One snooty
> One sisterly
> One cranky
> One peppy
> One normal
> Four females
> One male
> 
> It's interesting how there's one of each of all of the female personality types~



I love this! Thanks! While it seems a bit sad that we ended up with two cats (even though I like them both) it also seems pretty on track with how popular cat villagers are. And I personally don’t like the wolf villagers, but they are another popular species. Have to say that I am surprised (and just a bit sorry) we don’t have a deer represented.

I really like that we have ended up with all 5 being different types, it’s nice to see the representation of different personality types - especially my 3 favorite types - sisterly, normal, and peppy.


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I love Reneigh, but evidently it was not meant to be  Very surprised to see she was the public's #1 villager! She definitely deserves the appreciation.

Not the biggest fan of the 4 villagers left, and if I had to guess, I think Mint or _maybe_ Kiki will be the next one eliminated. I'm also going to guess that Merry will be the one to win the competition. Her popularity exploded in NH, and she's undeniably *very* cute. She always gets mentioned now when people ask for peppy recommendations when she used to be ignored in favor of other popular peppies like Ruby or Rosie or Tangy.


----------



## Jhine7

Just saw that Roald is #7. Well deserved. Apollo only #140, what a shame. Same with Phoebe at #88.

I see Zucker hasn't been posted yet so hopefully he'll become ranked!


----------



## Coolio15

NO! The queen is dead everyone! Long live queen Reneigh, the true winner in my heart, at the very least!
In all seriousness, seeing Reneigh rank at #5 overall and get the #1 ranking from the public is both mind-blowing to me (Especially over villagers like Merry and Roald) and also so exciting! Finally getting the recognition she deserves. I'm also very elated to see her rank the highest of all the NH-exclusive villagers. Though I think Cyd and Megan are both highly underrated too, Reneigh definitely takes the cake as the best newbie for me. I could gush about her all day, and though I'm disappointed she didn't win, fifth place out of 391 is not something to scoff at.
Of the final 4, I'm definitely pulling for me girl Kiki now, but if Mint won I would not be mad either, same with Merry. Fang is very bleh to me, so he's who I'm hoping gets eliminated next.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Coolio15 said:


> NO! The queen is dead everyone! Long live queen Reneigh, the true winner in my heart, at the very least!
> In all seriousness, seeing Reneigh rank at #5 overall and get the #1 ranking from the public is both mind-blowing to me (Especially over villagers like Merry and Roald) and also so exciting! Finally getting the recognition she deserves. I'm also very elated to see her rank the highest of all the NH-exclusive villagers. Though I think Cyd and Megan are both highly underrated too, Reneigh definitely takes the cake as the best newbie for me. I could gush about her all day, and though I'm disappointed she didn't win, fifth place out of 391 is not something to scoff at.
> Of the final 4, I'm definitely pulling for me girl Kiki now, but if Mint won I would not be mad either, same with Merry. Fang is very bleh to me, so he's who I'm hoping gets eliminated next.



i agree with you so much that I am going to give mint another look to see if maybe I will love her!

(truthfully the mint green color/ name gives me weird flashbacks to that year I bought like every piece of clothing in mint green...why?? )


----------



## Bk1234

*4. Kiki*




*Average Score:*
9.875
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 21st
@Asarena - 14th
@misstayleigh - 1st
@Verecund - 19th
@WaileaNoRei - 3rd
@Emmsey - 8th
@Pintuition - 11th
Public - 2nd

Kiki is a villager that I have always found to be a tad bit overrated. I find the combination of her nose and eyes to be very creepy, which I guess works considering she’s a black cat. She has never appealed to me, but maybe that’s just because I have never met her in-game. In terms of Kiki’s placement I am not upset, in fact I would argue that she should be lower. However, Kiki definitely has her fans, with her coming in 2nd in the public’s eyes and receiving many high placements from the rankers. I am pleased to see Merry as the #1 cat!

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Florence + The Machine - I don't really like the cats as much as some other people do. Kiki's not bad, but there are a lot of other normals I prefer over her.

@Asarena - I really like Kiki. She reminds me of Jiji from Kiki's Delivery Service, and I loved that movie as a child. Well, I still love it now. Also, I know in Filbert's write-up I complained about how his eyes are just big black circles surrounded by bigger white circles, and Kiki's eyes are similar, but it works for her. I guess the sclera being yellow and the fact that she's a cat helps. The only thing that kind of throws me off is her red mouth, but other than that she's a cute black cat. Didn't I say these were going to be brief write-ups...?

@misstayleigh - Oh, Kiki! You are truly the cutest. The cat villagers are my favorite species in this game, and Kiki is probably my favorite of them all. She looks just like my black cat, Blackjack, who has been my best buddy for 18+ years. I love that she also has the education hobby in this iteration, because it’s so cute seeing her walk around with a book and glasses! She is also one of the nicest villagers and I just totally buy the premise of a sweet black cat that wants to be your best friend. Maybe art imitates life, after all <3

@WaileaNoRei - Kiki is such a simple design, yet still so fun and cute. Her big google eyes, and her smush nose are just odd enough to be interesting, and the details like the black on lighter black stripe on her tail are so cute. When she is crafting her face looks totally insane, and her eyes behind the reading glasses are hilarious. She’s also just plain adorable, and perfect as a normal villager. I like that she is sweet and gentle and simple looking without needing to be pastel/ muted color palette, as I tend to like more earth tone and dark colored villagers (or so I am discovering). A strength of the cats as a species in general is that they mostly look so different that it doesn’t fee repetitive to have more than one on your island. While I had Kiki and Tabby at the same time I honestly forgot they were the same species. Obviously, Kiki is not at the level of favoriteness as Tabby and Bangle, but she’s pretty great, and I feel she has a lot of mass appeal. Black cats need more love too


----------



## Pintuition

Ahhh RIP Kiki! I don't mind Kiki much, but she's just not my favorite. I definitely prioritized other villagers over her in my ranking. I've never run into her in the game yet, maybe my opinion would change if I had her on my island. I may have her amiibo but I'm not positive. I think a lot of finding out you like villagers involves actually having them live on your islands or knowing them from the past. I tended to rank ones I didn't know in that 10-15 spot neutral zone. 

We're getting into the final countdown now- I wonder who's going to win!


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> I wish I could have put Reneigh higher on my list because she's pretty cool! I love the teal and light pink in her design and how it contrasts with the brown. She's a bit too similar to Annalise, but I like Reneigh's design better. Despite being 14th on my list, I'd have been happy with a Reneigh victory.


It's funny that you mention Annalise since when I was hunting for Reneigh, I thought I had found Annalise but then I was pleasantly surprised to see Queen Reneigh!   



WaileaNoRei said:


> Awww, I love Reneigh so much! I regret ranking her so low! I really love the sisterly personality type and also think they have some of the best (or if you are not as fond, at least most unique) designs in the game! So I just never noticed Reneigh much, plus I was not sure I liked the horse villagers (their heads kind of look like peanuts sometimes)
> 
> Then I got her as a starter on my new island (yes, I wish I could get her real house!) and she is just wonderful. Her styling is so cool/ pretty, but she is still cute! She has the play hobby! Watching her run all over is adorable! She looks good in clothes - even the random sweater she buys from your inventory!
> 
> I wish she was higher on this list, even though being in the top 5 is an amazing result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! Thanks! While it seems a bit sad that we ended up with two cats (even though I like them both) it also seems pretty on track with how popular cat villagers are. And I personally don’t like the wolf villagers, but they are another popular species. Have to say that I am surprised (and just a bit sorry) we don’t have a deer represented.
> 
> I really like that we have ended up with all 5 being different types, it’s nice to see the representation of different personality types - especially my 3 favorite types - sisterly, normal, and peppy.


The designs are definitely unique, but the only ones that really appeal to me are Reneigh, Fuchsia, and Pashmina. I would have liked to see her make Top 3, but alas, Top 5 out of 391 is still great! I wish there were more deer in the Top 24. 



Florence + The Machine said:


> I love Reneigh, but evidently it was not meant to be  Very surprised to see she was the public's #1 villager! She definitely deserves the appreciation.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of the 4 villagers left, and if I had to guess, I think Mint or _maybe_ Kiki will be the next one eliminated. I'm also going to guess that Merry will be the one to win the competition. Her popularity exploded in NH, and she's undeniably *very* cute. She always gets mentioned now when people ask for peppy recommendations when she used to be ignored in favor of other popular peppies like Ruby or Rosie or Tangy.


I was pleasantly surprised to see her as the public's #1! Yes, she definitely deserves it. That's true, Merry's popularity has exploded. We'll see if that carries over to this... 



Jhine7 said:


> Just saw that Roald is #7. Well deserved. Apollo only #140, what a shame. Same with Phoebe at #88.
> 
> I see Zucker hasn't been posted yet so hopefully he'll become ranked!


I'm glad you're happy to see Roald at #7. I was also disappointed to see Apollo ranked so low! I'm not sure if Zucker made the Top 140. 



Coolio15 said:


> NO! The queen is dead everyone! Long live queen Reneigh, the true winner in my heart, at the very least!
> In all seriousness, seeing Reneigh rank at #5 overall and get the #1 ranking from the public is both mind-blowing to me (Especially over villagers like Merry and Roald) and also so exciting! Finally getting the recognition she deserves. I'm also very elated to see her rank the highest of all the NH-exclusive villagers. Though I think Cyd and Megan are both highly underrated too, Reneigh definitely takes the cake as the best newbie for me. I could gush about her all day, and though I'm disappointed she didn't win, fifth place out of 391 is not something to scoff at.
> Of the final 4, I'm definitely pulling for me girl Kiki now, but if Mint won I would not be mad either, same with Merry. Fang is very bleh to me, so he's who I'm hoping gets eliminated next.


I had a feeling you'd be upset by her ranking. #4 was just posted now! 



Pintuition said:


> Ahhh RIP Kiki! I don't mind Kiki much, but she's just not my favorite. I definitely prioritized other villagers over her in my ranking. I've never run into her in the game yet, maybe my opinion would change if I had her on my island. I may have her amiibo but I'm not positive. I think a lot of finding out you like villagers involves actually having them live on your islands or knowing them from the past. I tended to rank ones I didn't know in that 10-15 spot neutral zone.
> 
> We're getting into the final countdown now- I wonder who's going to win!


She's not my favorite either. I also haven't run into her in-game.


----------



## Verecund

Kiki is another one I feel bad for ranking so low, because she's always such a sweetheart when I get her in WW and I love getting her there! But in NL they absolutely destroyed her by making her eyes those weird ovals that I just couldn't get over and I guess I haven't fully recovered from that despite them having been fixed in NH. I also thought her nose sometimes looked hollow pre-NH which I found kind of creepy. I'd like to get her in NH to try and get the same love for her that I used to have, because I think I forget/underestimate how much I like Kiki when I don't have her.


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Kiki is another one I feel bad for ranking so low, because she's always such a sweetheart when I get her in WW and I love getting her there! But in NL they absolutely destroyed her by making her eyes those weird ovals that I just couldn't get over and I guess I haven't fully recovered from that despite them having been fixed in NH. I also thought her nose sometimes looked hollow pre-NH which I found kind of creepy. I'd like to get her in NH to try and get the same love for her that I used to have, because I think I forget/underestimate how much I like Kiki when I don't have her.


Yeah, I also am not a fan of the present look of her eyes.


----------



## Bk1234

*3. Merry*



*Average Score:*
9.375
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 7th
@Asarena - 19th
@misstayleigh - 9th
@Verecund - 3rd
@WaileaNoRei - 5th
@Emmsey - 13th
@Pintuition - 5th
Public - 14th

Well, there goes all the cats in this rankdown!  I am happy Merry placed over Kiki in this rankdown. The main factor that makes me vastly prefer Merry is her eyes. They got a huge glow-up in New Horizons and they really just light the rest of the design up. As someone mentioned in the thread earlier, Merry’s popularity has exploded in New Horizons. I really think Merry’s glow-up is the reason for this. Her cute eyes and mouth are made much more prominent in the design. Overall, I am content with Merry’s placement. Now it just comes down to Fang and Mint, who will take the crown? 

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - I like the fact that she has a double chin, but I find the way her eyes are looking upwards somewhat disturbing. Definitely cute though

@Verecund - I got Merry as a starter in my first NL town; I didn't care for her before, but she grew on me pretty fast because she kept giving me such hilarious dialogue! I was devastated when she left without telling me because she had become one of my favourites and was super fun to have around. She's probably my favourite cat and is definitely one of my top 10 villagers. She's my favourite out of my 20 'judge favourites' still remaining, too!





@VexTheHex - Leaving not fond of and going to strong dislike. I do not like Merry. Initially I thought she had no nose which is a pet peeve for me on some designs. She does have one, but it kind of blends in being the same color and roughly same size as her blush. But the big no she is that ugly hair fringe. The style is ugly, the color is ugly, and there really isn't anything good about it. The double chin also makes no sense since she isn't a larger cat. It has no purpose! "A smile increases your face value" could hold true if you bothered to look at the person you smile at and not stare at your awful human hair fringe thing.


----------



## Toska

Aw, I'm sad to see Kiki and Merry go! They're both extremely cute! But, we're super close to seeing who wins! I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Aw, I'm sad to see Kiki and Merry go! They're both extremely cute! But, we're super close to seeing who wins! I'm excited to see the results!


Yep, tomorrow I will announce the winner and runner-up!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Honestly surprised Mint was able to make it to the Top 2. Fang has always been a popular villager, so he’s no surprise, but it’s impressive that she ranked so highly. The general AC fanbase seems to LOVE the wolves, even if I think they’re weird-looking, so I expect Fang to take the crown.

I don’t have much to add about the cats except Merry > Kiki. Kiki’s blank, soulless expression ruins the villager for me. I'm not really a fan of the cats in general tbh (the spiky ears + super round heads can look weird and they are mega overhyped as a species in general imo).


----------



## Bk1234

Florence + The Machine said:


> Honestly surprised Mint was able to make it to the Top 2. Fang has always been a popular villager, so he’s no surprise, but it’s impressive that she ranked so highly. The general AC fanbase seems to LOVE the wolves, even if I think they’re weird-looking, so I expect Fang to take the crown.
> 
> I don’t have much to add about the cats except Merry > Kiki. Kiki’s blank, soulless expression ruins the villager for me. I'm not really a fan of the cats in general tbh (the spiky ears + super round heads can look weird and they are mega overhyped as a species in general imo).


Yeah, I’m surprised Mint made it this far too!  I also prefer Merry to Kiki, so no arguments there.


----------



## Asarena

I'm surprised Mint made it this far as well, but I like Mint a lot, so it's a pleasant surprise to me. Fang has been one of my favorites since the GameCube game, so I'm glad to see he's in the top two as well! Either of these two placing first is good to me~

As for Merry and Kiki, I prefer Kiki, but there are cats I like more than either of them. Punchy, Ankha, Katt, and Olivia for example~


----------



## Verecund

Nooooo, not Merry! :( At least she was the highest-placing cat! She was also the last of my 20 initial villager nominations remaining, so considering that my list contained the leftovers that no one else took since I submitted last, I think #3 is a pretty great accomplishment for her! :P

I definitely have a huge preference on who wins. I like Fang, but I just don't find him interesting enough to want him to win. On the other hand, Mint is one of my top five villagers in the series! I don't feel good about Mint's chances considering Fang's popularity, though.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

I have to admit, I am pretty disappointed, though happy to see Merry, one of my favorites, rank so high. Merry to me is just precious! I love her sweet, soft little face and her funny bangs and sweet eyes. Having her on my island has made me love her even more (and hence she has moved up from 5 on my ranking list to 4th probably, displacing Kiki)! She is just perfect. She also remind me a bit of my little daughter (who is 11 mo old and also has a double chin and hair that is oddly long in the front). Which naturally makes her especially endearing. About half of my favorites are peppies at this point, so it is good that I have a high tolerance for them!



Spoiler: Merry random photo dump because I love her
























It is hard to get excited about the last two when one is a villager I feel mostly neutral about and the other is one of about 10-20 villagers that fall in my person F tier.

So go Mint, I guess!

I will try not to be a spoilsport or rain on the parade. This has still been a fun experiment! A lot of villager favorites have made it into the top 24! And I loved getting to know everyone who participated a bit, and read their varying opinions! You are all lovely, and it almost makes me want to like some of these villagers just because I love seeing your love for them!


----------



## Bk1234

Asarena said:


> I'm surprised Mint made it this far as well, but I like Mint a lot, so it's a pleasant surprise to me. Fang has been one of my favorites since the GameCube game, so I'm glad to see he's in the top two as well! Either of these two placing first is good to me~
> 
> As for Merry and Kiki, I prefer Kiki, but there are cats I like more than either of them. Punchy, Ankha, Katt, and Olivia for example~


Yeah, I’m happy to see Mint make it this far as well. I also am pleased to see Fang this high. 



Verecund said:


> Nooooo, not Merry!  At least she was the highest-placing cat! She was also the last of my 20 initial villager nominations remaining, so considering that my list contained the leftovers that no one else took since I submitted last, I think #3 is a pretty great accomplishment for her!
> 
> I definitely have a huge preference on who wins. I like Fang, but I just don't find him interesting enough to want him to win. On the other hand, Mint is one of my top five villagers in the series! I don't feel good about Mint's chances considering Fang's popularity, though.


Yeah, #3 is very good considering the circumstances in which she made the Top 140.  I like both Fang and Mint, so I don’t care who wins. 



WaileaNoRei said:


> I have to admit, I am pretty disappointed, though happy to see Merry, one of my favorites, rank so high. Merry to me is just precious! I love her sweet, soft little face and her funny bangs and sweet eyes. Having her on my island has made me love her even more (and hence she has moved up from 5 on my ranking list to 4th probably, displacing Kiki)! She is just perfect. She also remind me a bit of my little daughter (who is 11 mo old and also has a double chin and hair that is oddly long in the front). Which naturally makes her especially endearing. About half of my favorites are peppies at this point, so it is good that I have a high tolerance for them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry random photo dump because I love her
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349241View attachment 349242View attachment 349243View attachment 349244View attachment 349245View attachment 349246View attachment 349247View attachment 349248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to get excited about the last two when one is a villager I feel mostly neutral about and the other is one of about 10-20 villagers that fall in my person F tier.
> 
> So go Mint, I guess!
> 
> I will try not to be a spoilsport or rain on the parade. This has still been a fun experiment! A lot of villager favorites have made it into the top 24! And I loved getting to know everyone who participated a bit, and read their varying opinions! You are all lovely, and it almost makes me want to like some of these villagers just because I love seeing your love for them!


Oh wow at her reminding you of your daughter.  I love the pictures!  Sorry that you’re not too pleased with the Top 2...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Bk1234 said:


> Yeah, I’m happy to see Mint make it this far as well. I also am pleased to see Fang this high.
> 
> 
> Yeah, #3 is very good considering the circumstances in which she made the Top 140.  I like both Fang and Mint, so I don’t care who wins.
> 
> 
> Oh wow at her reminding you of your daughter.  I love the pictures!  Sorry that you’re not too pleased with the Top 2...



ha, thanks for your sympathy. Some of the wolves who I originally didn’t like at all have been growing on me lately (Kyle came to my campsite and he did not seem creepy like I had expected), so as a stubborn person I think I have mentally been doubling down on disliking them .

seriously, I need to dislike some of them! I can’t end up having 300+ ‘favorites’


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> ha, thanks for your sympathy. Some of the wolves who I originally didn’t like at all have been growing on me lately (Kyle came to my campsite and he did not seem creepy like I had expected), so as a stubborn person I think I have mentally been doubling down on disliking them .
> 
> seriously, I need to dislike some of them! I can’t end up having 300+ ‘favorites’


Ooh, Kyle is a gem!


----------



## Bk1234

*2. Fang*




*Average Score:*
9.125
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 6th
@Asarena - 2nd
@misstayleigh - 5th
@Verecund - 15th
@WaileaNoRei - 23rd
@Emmsey - 3rd
@Pintuition - 9th
Public - 10th (tie)

Just missing the number one spot is Fang. I would have liked to see him win, but I like Mint as well, so I have no complaints. To any Fang fans who are upset, he did technically have the same overall score as Mint, however, as a tiebreaker, the public ranked Mint higher than Fang, so Mint got the win. I am a big fan of wolf villagers and I think Fang has one of the more unique villager designs. He has what I believe to be make-up on his eyes, which definitely stands out amongst the other villagers. I also really like the sweater he is wearing in New Horizons. Overall, while I am a little disappointed to not see him get the top spot, it is comforting to know he was so close to getting it.

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - Fang was my favorite villager in the GameCube game. Wolves have always been one of my favorite animals, and at that time I think they were my number one favorite animal. Just imagine how excited I was back then when I first saw Fang move in. I remember child me writing him a lot of letters. Of all the wolves, Fang is probably the one that looks the most like what I imagine when I think of an actual wolf. Some people may find his gray color boring, but, even ignoring that he's colored that way to mimic the colors of a gray wolf, I feel like the touches of color that he does have do add a lot. He has yellow sclera, purple eyelids, and pink inner ears. If you're not a fan of villagers that look more like actual animals, then you may not like Fang, but I've always been a fan of both natural and more unique villagers. Fang also have a nice cozy interior for his house. The exterior does have a bit too much cream color for my liking, but it's kind of cute.





@WaileaNoRei - the thing is, Fang and Whitney are the same design. And Fang and Chief are also identical to me. And I feel like there is another wolf villager I am forgetting, who also looks the same. Obviously, I just don’t like the wolf design enough. Unlike what I said about the cats, I think the wolves mostly look all the same, and none of them really got very distinct designs that make them stand out. (maybe skye, who has those silly eyes). To me Fang also just does not fit his personality type. The crankies are a colorful, grumpy, chaotic bunch, and he’s just pretty and bland. I feel maybe as a smug I would like him more, it seems like it might fit him better. Or as a snooty – because he is the same villager as Whitney and she at least works for her type. Anyway, I know he is the favorite of a fellow judge, so sorry! Nothing against his fans, I am just not one.





@Emmsey - fang was a real grower for me. I got him from a mystery island and was my second cranky alongside Kabuki but I found him to be really endearing. He wasn’t your typical old man just one that liked to remember ‘the good old days’. His design is simple and smart much like his house. What’s not to like about this delightful wolf.


*1. Mint



Average Score:*
9.125
*Rankings:*
@Florence + The Machine - 8th
@Asarena - 7th
@misstayleigh - 17th
@Verecund - 2nd
@WaileaNoRei - 17th
@Emmsey - 10th
@Pintuition - 6th
Public - 6th

When I first started this, I would have never thought that Mint would end up taking the crown. However, despite my surprise, I am pleased to see her get this immense amount of positive recognition. Her eyes are really cute and like others have mentioned, her fur color is really nice. She also has a really nice house interior. I’m guessing Mint won because her design is pretty inoffensive. She is primarily one color, plus she’s cute, without being too cute to the point it is perceived as unattractive to some. Overall, I’m so happy I decided to post this thread and I hope everyone is content with the final result!

*Ranker/Public Write-Ups*​@Asarena - I really love mint. Mint is one of my favorite colors, so I really like her fur color and her house. Her expression is pretty simple and cute as well.

@Verecund - If I was to add up the total length of time that each villager has spent in one of my towns, Mint would take the top spot, no contest. I've had her in seven of my eight towns so far (all but my NH one), so while Filbert may be my favourite, I have a bond with Mint unlike anyone else and she's easily in my top five. I love the snooties, plus she's super cute (and a squirrel)! Who couldn't love that?


----------



## Emmsey

Congrats Mint and Fang - who’d have called it? Thanks @Bk1234 for organising was great to get involved even if my faves didn’t place as high as I would have liked!


----------



## Bk1234

Emmsey said:


> Congrats Mint and Fang - who’d have called it? Thanks @Bk1234 for organising was great to get involved even if my faves didn’t place as high as I would have liked!


I know, I would have never guessed!  I’m glad you enjoyed being a ranker.


----------



## Verecund

Yay, I'm so glad Mint won! :D It's nice to see an underrated villager (and a squirrel!) do so well! Congrats to Fang as well; I wasn't as enthusiastic about him but those scores were super close and I didn't think he would get this far.



Bk1234 said:


> I’m guessing Mint won because her design is pretty inoffensive. She is primarily one color, plus she’s cute, without being too cute to the point it is perceived as unattractive to some.


I totally agree with this! I had a feeling from the beginning that Mint would do better than my other favourites for that same reason; in my experience she seems to be one of those villagers where it's relatively uncommon to find someone who outright dislikes her, which definitely helps here.

Thanks for hosting this game! It was a lot of fun and I enjoyed doing the rankings and seeing everyone's opinions on the villagers!


----------



## Pintuition

Congrats Mint and Fang! Mint was one of my original villagers when I first started NH- she was great! I let her go because she had a starter home but I'd love to bring her back someday. Funny enough on my other island Fang is actually at the campsite today. I'm going to try to bring him to my island!

Doing these rankings was super fun- I'm so glad we had a great group of judges and a great host too! I think in the end we settled on a great group of villagers, there's something for everyone on the list!


----------



## Bk1234

Verecund said:


> Yay, I'm so glad Mint won!  It's nice to see an underrated villager (and a squirrel!) do so well! Congrats to Fang as well; I wasn't as enthusiastic about him but those scores were super close and I didn't think he would get this far.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this! I had a feeling from the beginning that Mint would do better than my other favourites for that same reason; in my experience she seems to be one of those villagers where it's relatively uncommon to find someone who outright dislikes her, which definitely helps here.
> 
> Thanks for hosting this game! It was a lot of fun and I enjoyed doing the rankings and seeing everyone's opinions on the villagers!


I love the new profile picture!  Yeah, I’m happy that an underrated villager took the crown. Yeah, that’s true, I haven’t really seen anyone who outright dislikes her. Yes, it was nice to see everyone’s opinions on villagers. 



Pintuition said:


> Congrats Mint and Fang! Mint was one of my original villagers when I first started NH- she was great! I let her go because she had a starter home but I'd love to bring her back someday. Funny enough on my other island Fang is actually at the campsite today. I'm going to try to bring him to my island!
> 
> Doing these rankings was super fun- I'm so glad we had a great group of judges and a great host too! I think in the end we settled on a great group of villagers, there's something for everyone on the list!


I thought Mint was Snooty? Maybe you got mixed up with another villager, since I don’t think it’s possible for her to be in a starter home.  Yeah, we had a great group of judges and I agree that we came down to a nice Top 24!


----------



## Toska

Wow, I never would have thought that Mint would win! However, I have her in my gamecube town and I'm really taking a shine to her! I would've probably preferred Fang to win, but that's because I'm biased about villagers on my island. However, I really enjoyed watching the rank down! I hope you do something like this again soon! And congrats to Mint and Fang!


----------



## Radio

I've never seen this squirrel before in my life but I am digging her fur colour haha


----------



## Pintuition

Bk1234 said:


> I love the new profile picture!  Yeah, I’m happy that an underrated villager took the crown. Yeah, that’s true, I haven’t really seen anyone who outright dislikes her. Yes, it was nice to see everyone’s opinions on villagers.
> 
> 
> I thought Mint was Snooty? Maybe you got mixed up with another villager, since I don’t think it’s possible for her to be in a starter home.  Yeah, we had a great group of judges and I agree that we came down to a nice Top 24!


Nope. It is possible! She was one of the random 3 move-ins. They all have starter homes as well!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Congrats to our winner, Mint! I never would have expected her to take the crown, but she’s pretty cute so I can accept it.

Honestly it’s kinda bittersweet that this marks the end of the competition. Big thanks to @Bk1234 for organizing everything! I had a great time being a judge, and I would love to participate again if you decide to do something similar in the future. Also thanks to my fellow judges (and some of the members of the public who were active in the thread). I enjoyed learning about everyone and their unique tastes!


----------



## Bk1234

Toska said:


> Wow, I never would have thought that Mint would win! However, I have her in my gamecube town and I'm really taking a shine to her! I would've probably preferred Fang to win, but that's because I'm biased about villagers on my island. However, I really enjoyed watching the rank down! I hope you do something like this again soon! And congrats to Mint and Fang!


Yeah, I’m pleasantly surprised!  Yeah, I would’ve preferred Fang to win, but I’m still happy.  I’m glad you enjoyed watching!



Radio said:


> I've never seen this squirrel before in my life but I am digging her fur colour haha


Yeah, her fur color is really nice! 



Florence + The Machine said:


> Congrats to our winner, Mint! I never would have expected her to take the crown, but she’s pretty cute so I can accept it.
> 
> Honestly it’s kinda bittersweet that this marks the end of the competition. Big thanks to @Bk1234 for organizing everything! I had a great time being a judge, and I would love to participate again if you decide to do something similar in the future. Also thanks to my fellow judges (and some of the members of the public who were active in the thread). I enjoyed learning about everyone and their unique tastes!


Yeah, it’s been so fun to see everyone’s takes on the different villagers!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Haha, I am glad Fang didn’t win at least, and also glad I was not too harsh in my comments.

very small clarification - I ranked Mint at 17 and Fang at 23.

Mint is...okay. I am trying to reevaluate her given her popularity in this event.

I love her eyes, and her blush spots.

I like her color, in the sense that it is not too washed out and unique in that no other villager is that color.

am I the only one who has weird flashbacks to like 2011 when for like 6mo to a year all clothing was mint green? I don’t know why, but it comes to mind whenever I look at her. It gives me that feeling like when you look back at pics of yourself wearing now outdated clothes that you know you once thought were very cool (whether fashionable, daring, etc).

I’ve never seen her in game, and maybe that’s what would win me over to her.

I’m really going to miss this, it was nice to have it to look forward to every week, and I really enjoyed participating and defending my personal faves.

it was a wonderful experience! Thanks @Bk1234 and my fellow judges! I hope we can do something like this again someday, though I am sure it took a ton of time and effort to put together!

❤❤


----------



## Bk1234

WaileaNoRei said:


> Haha, I am glad Fang didn’t win at least, and also glad I was not too harsh in my comments.
> 
> very small clarification - I ranked Mint at 17 and Fang at 23.
> 
> Mint is...okay. I am trying to reevaluate her given her popularity in this event.
> 
> I love her eyes, and her blush spots.
> 
> I like her color, in the sense that it is not too washed out and unique in that no other villager is that color.
> 
> am I the only one who has weird flashbacks to like 2011 when for like 6mo to a year all clothing was mint green? I don’t know why, but it comes to mind whenever I look at her. It gives me that feeling like when you look back at pics of yourself wearing now outdated clothes that you know you once thought were very cool (whether fashionable, daring, etc).
> 
> I’ve never seen her in game, and maybe that’s what would win me over to her.
> 
> I’m really going to miss this, it was nice to have it to look forward to every week, and I really enjoyed participating and defending my personal faves.
> 
> it was a wonderful experience! Thanks @Bk1234 and my fellow judges! I hope we can do something like this again someday, though I am sure it took a ton of time and effort to put together!
> 
> ❤❤


I knew you’d be happy about Fang not winning.  OMG, thanks for telling me! That’s what I get for trying to do two at the same time.  I’m glad you’re trying to reevaluate Mint, she does have very cute eyes.  I’m glad you enjoyed looking forward to this!  Who knows, maybe an ACNH Villager Rankdown 2.0 could come in the future?


----------



## VexTheHex

Squirrel power wins in the end at least. I love those little fluffy guys and gals. She isn't like my 1-5 picks of them, but she is a pretty color at least.


----------



## Asarena

I'm glad Fang placed so high in the end! My other top 4 placed 24, 21, and 20, so I'm glad at least one of my top 4 ended up near the top. I'm surprised Mint ranked #1, but she's really cute, so it makes sense~

Also, the comment about liking Fang more as a smug is interesting to me because I definitely prefer him as a cranky. Something about him being a grumpy wolf made me like him from the first time he showed up in my GameCube town


----------



## Bk1234

VexTheHex said:


> Squirrel power wins in the end at least. I love those little fluffy guys and gals. She isn't like my 1-5 picks of them, but she is a pretty color at least.


I love the squirrels a lot too! 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2021



Asarena said:


> I'm glad Fang placed so high in the end! My other top 4 placed 24, 21, and 20, so I'm glad at least one of my top 4 ended up near the top. I'm surprised Mint ranked #1, but she's really cute, so it makes sense~
> 
> Also, the comment about liking Fang more as a smug is interesting to me because I definitely prefer him as a cranky. Something about him being a grumpy wolf made me like him from the first time he showed up in my GameCube town


Yeah, at least one of your Top 4 places high!  I also prefer him as a Cranky, but everyone has their opinions.


----------



## Coolio15

VERY late but just wanted to say congrats Mint (Def not expected but a very cute and deserving winner imo) and thank you to @Bk1234 and the judges for this amazing rankdown! I loved following along with it until the very end!


----------



## Bk1234

Coolio15 said:


> VERY late but just wanted to say congrats Mint (Def not expected but a very cute and deserving winner imo) and thank you to @Bk1234 and the judges for this amazing rankdown! I loved following along with it until the very end!


I’m glad you’re happy with the winner! Thank you for following along!


----------



## misstayleigh

hello all!!! I am sorry I missed the final rank down—I took a break from AC to focus on writing, but I'm so glad people had fun with this!!! Even happier to see my girl Kiki finish in the top 5 (even though she is #1 in my heart <3) Super surprised to see Mint take the top place, but she used to be one of my very favourites back during NL. Fang is a great #2 even if that is more expected! I can't tell if I like Merry or not lol but I am glad to see her represent cats in the top 3!

thank you to my fellow judges and the great @Bk1234 for such a fun game! I hope to see more of these in the future


----------



## Bk1234

misstayleigh said:


> hello all!!! I am sorry I missed the final rank down—I took a break from AC to focus on writing, but I'm so glad people had fun with this!!! Even happier to see my girl Kiki finish in the top 5 (even though she is #1 in my heart <3) Super surprised to see Mint take the top place, but she used to be one of my very favourites back during NL. Fang is a great #2 even if that is more expected! I can't tell if I like Merry or not lol but I am glad to see her represent cats in the top 3!
> 
> thank you to my fellow judges and the great @Bk1234 for such a fun game! I hope to see more of these in the future


I’m glad you weren’t too disappointed by Kiki’s placement.  Thank you for volunteering to be a judge fill-in on such short notice!


----------

